# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  tomboys and troublemakers part 2: road to couronne

## bramblefoot

the party staggers out into the sun and collapses, breathing in the fresh air and enjoying the feel of the grass against your fingers. the sound of birds singing fills your ears, and you hear the marines hustle over, saying *"you guys alright? It's been about two days since we last heard from you"*

what are all of you doing?

----------


## wilphe

Wighard stumbles a few times on the way up but bursts into the sunlight and feels the sun's warmth on his tired body.

Then he realises part of that warmth is the blood dripping from a scalp wound.

*Carry the lady to the fire please, I need to get some warmth back in my hands before I do anything*

He will try and get some feeling back, whilst supervising Siobhan doing the prep.

He throws a few brown grounds into some hot water and then drinks it down in as close to one go as he can manage, grimacing as he does so.

*Once this is done I will crash hard, so be ready*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*86*] 61 Heal

Offsetting one level of fatigue with that _kaffee_ thing from Tilea people are going nuts over

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth emerges with bruises and scrapes.   He squints at the sun.  Two days. That can't be right but that might explain my thirst.  This way with Lady Jasmine.  Gimgroth readies a place on the ground near the fire for the halfling as Wighard takes a drink of a brown steaming draught.   The dwarf notices the good doctor's hand shaking a bit.  He tries to help Wighard see to the halflings wounds but more likely just gets in the way.  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Going to roll heal on the outside chance Gimgroth can help.  *HealVs28* - (1d100)[*75*] *Wounds* - (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Two days

The time did not sound right at all.   Was this the work of that monsterous magic?  Or the fog?  Did the mists swallow _days_ as a price of admission?

With Jasmine safe in Wighards care, Bertelis slumps to his knees and breathes, before looking up to the inquiring marine.

Weve escaped much in tact, but not with much room to spare.  Two days has the throne been broken apart into shares, and everything packed for the return trip, via Westvein..?

----------


## farothel

This was one of the reasons the empire didn't like magic, Bruno thought.  All these weird things that happened.  Well, there was little that could be done about it now.  He doesn't know anything about healing, so there's little he can do there but making sure the doctor has all the supplies he needs and Jasmine is comfortable.  And help Bertelis with the marines.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine doesn't say much as the two 'doctors' prod at her wounds, mostly because she was trying to bite through a stick at the time.  Afterwards, a thoughtful marine slips a flask of something foul-smelling and strong into her good hand and after a few swigs she manages to fall asleep, despite the pain.  She wakes up a few hours later in her bedroll in the marine's camp, her injured arm tightly bound to her side.  One of the sergeants laughs and says to her, "You took that blow like a marine kid, but you gotta learn to move yer feet.  Once you get back up I'll show ya a coupla tricks, best not to let the bastards hit ya, and best to hit them first!"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"of course sir"* the marine says. *"it's all packed on those two ships for transport back to altdorf"*

wighard: jasmine is stable, but for how long you can't be certain. 

is there anything else you wish to do before the return journey

----------


## wilphe

After failing to help Jasmine Wighard will borrow a few swigs of rotgut spirit off the marines and collapse by a fire; trusting Siobhan to clear up and asking her to have ingredients for a poultice ready in the morning

On waking, he will take another look at her arm

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*47*] Heal 71
(1d10)[*6*]

----------


## bramblefoot

siobhan has gotten the ingredients for a poultice ready, and helps you with the application of it on jasmine

----------


## wilphe

Wighard still doesn't feel better until he has some breakfast inside him - even if it is hardtack and few sausages.

*Well we probably didn't kill his Lordship, but we have set him back quite a bit and he can go join our list of recurring enemies.

We got anything else to do here or can we return to civilisation?*

----------


## LarsWester

Our foes keep evading us lately.   Do you think this has anything to do with your recent upshot in the magical school Wighard.   Any chance a new rival has brought the attention of some foul force to curse our luck?  Gimgroth says in between sausages.  I was there and can state that there were quite a few with a sour disposition towards you and your appointment.  Gimgroth pulls out six marbles and shows them to the scholar of arcane arts.  Glod and I recovered these from that accursed place.  Any idea what their purpose might be?

----------


## Morovir

Glod groans as he finally catches up with them, sinking to the ground in exhaustion. He had not navigated the stairs successfully on their way out, and had a newly-bruised pair of shins for his trouble. And inside the tomb... The less said about that infernal place, the better. He had had enough time to sweep the sword and the bones of the fallen Borri Greybeard into a sack before they had made their escape - it had slowed him down, and almost certainly was the reason why he had stumbled during their escape, but he could not have simply left them there in such a place of darkness. 

"I got what we came for, at least. Hopefully, with time, effort and the grace of the ancestors, Borri Greybeard can rest easy, knowing that his remains have been laid to rest in a more... amiable location. If I return them to the embassy in Altdorf, I am certain that they can make the arrangements. It's no less than he deserves."

----------


## MrAbdiel

After a disoriented while, Bertelis is up; and much closer to himself than he has previously been.  He checks in on the marines; likely to find the loading of the loot has been judiciously done; and only a moderate extra percentage lost to sticky fingers.  On the way back, hell have to help Wighard sorting the paper work of the slain marines and the reimbursement clauses.  Or perhaps thats a task they can lean on their old friend Emil for; a man of the modern fad of contract oriented justice, perhaps it may be part of Westveins act of gratitude for these marines dying to make safe their waters to see their families receive their due.

Alright.  We have done our bitter work, here; fire the huts, lest their tainted remnants attract new hopefuls, or the returning Lord of the Foxwood find reestablishing too easy.  We set course for Westvein in four hours; after a little rest, so that we, and especially lady Jasmine, will have the clarity to guide us out of the mangrove switchbacks to the Talabec.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard pauses his chewing for a moment, then swallows, *Were you and Glod surface born or did you spend your early life in a hold? If the latter, do you remember the first time you saw the sun and the sky? Or seeing a deep born dwarf do so?*

----------


## dojango

Jasmine says, "I dunno much about magic or whatevers, but that slimy old creep down there grabbed me and it was like, I don't know, he was tryin' to grab my soul or somethin'.  Good thing I gots a slippery soul and a pocket full of gunpowder, else I'd have been in real trouble.  He done ran away, although I think I winged him.  Wish I'da had silver bullets or summat.  You know much about how to hurt these bastards, Wighard?"

----------


## bramblefoot

the oars are raised, and the two boats are rowed out to the creek, and then out to the talabec, where the triangular sails are lifted, and prepared to sail to westvein. 

can i get a d100 roll from one of you?

wighard: gimme an AK: magic roll at -10 to see if you know what they do

bertelis: are you gonna show the flute and the dagger to wighard?

grimgoth and glod: what are you two doing as the hours tick by on the journey to westvein?

jasmine: tell me what worries you about the collector

----------


## LarsWester

> Wighard pauses his chewing for a moment, then swallows, *Were you and Glod surface born or did you spend your early life in a hold? If the latter, do you remember the first time you saw the sun and the sky? Or seeing a deep born dwarf do so?*


Gimgroth lowers his head while answering Wighard.  It doesn't take much emotional intelligence to see that his answer is a matter of shame to the dwarf.   Suppose you wouldn't have a way of knowing but aye, I be a Zon-Garaz.  I have lived my days more among you Umgi than my own kin.  I have heard of the Zon-Werit though I've never seen a dwarf in such a state.  Why do you ask?


*Spoiler: Khazalid & OOC*
Show


Zon-Garaz transliterates into Sun-Youth but means one born on the surface.
Gimgroth feels a disconnect between his life living on the surface world and his ancestry.   It's a bit of an internal struggle of how he views himself constantly falling short of the ideals of his dwarfish heritage even as he is more accepted by his fellow surface dwelling races.   I think he has a bit of third culture kid thing going on. 
Zon-Werit transliterates into Sun-Befuddled and I'm saying this is the Khazalid term for when a dwarf first beholds the sun on the surface of the world.



*On the trip back to Altdorf.*
Gimgroth would attempt to get Glod to tell him more about dwarf culture some of the more recent stories and legends of the mountain homes.   His own stories date back to his parents time under the ground and he doesn't have anything more recent in his cultural memory.   He would also seek to spar with Jasmine upon hearing that the halfling was interested in improving her martial capabilities.  Besides this Gimgroth gambled a fair bit with the marines and trained relentlessly with a new crossbow he won off a marine. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I've realized that Gimgroth left his crossbow in the tunnel under the ground.  I've already subtracted a bunch of bolts and another crossbow from his GC.   Fluffing this as he won the crossbow in gambling from a Marine but he also lost a fair bit of gold.   Let me know if there's any issues with this.

----------


## wilphe

*I only meant as an example within your experience; not to distress you brother

Yes, the Zon-Werit, I've read about them in the case histories but never seen one.

Your kin can live without the Sun; you can see, you don't need it for nutrition and your bodily rhythms are not dependent upon.

Humans, if they live away from the light of the sun for too long will become ill, their bodies need a day-night cycle to know when to sleep and when to rise, go without that for too long and well, it won't kill you, but its not good for you either.* 

He grimaces,

*My order's founder, Aetius the Bright, did a lot of the early research on this. The thing is, you've been to the College of Light and that thing is like that all the time.

Humans are not any better at living in perpetual light than they are in perpetual dark; be there long enough and you tend to find leaving to the "real" world as disconcerting and unpleasant as a deep-born seeing the sun and sky for the first time.

His peers didn't like the implications of that research, which is why we are semi-independent, but from a strictly medical perspective everyone in there is subtly but chronically ill.  And they are perpetually bathed in  Hysh, which is not natural. 

Ghyran, of the Jade Order and the Druids is the force of natural life. Hysh, well its not that, it's hard to explain, but it would be like surviving on nothing but healing draughts rather than real food and drink.

Unfortunately, one of the traits wizards assess themselves is by how much their bodies have been changed by exposure to magic and the Light Order think the adverse consequences of living in perpetual light are signs of their own mastery of magic

We on the other hand view them as unhealthy and in denial about it.

So relations are formal but not warm*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is withdrawn and quiet for the boat ride.  He has only those short conversations he is required to, once the crew is underway; spends a deal of his time  sitting near to the rear of one boat where the bodies of the fallen marines are wrapped and stacked, gazing on the still heap of humanity with grim introspection.  Eventually, he finds himself in the vicinity of his company again; and lays out before him on the deck the things he took from the tomb.

The bone flute, which grew cold at the moment of the necromancer's demise.  The nebulously slick dagger, with its covering partly soaked into the rumple of cloth beneath it.  The rolled tapestry, miraculously preserved.  He certainly seeks Wighard and Glod's opinions on the flute and dagger - but will wait until either and both are not snared in discussion, before flagging them over.

"Guarded by an ogre's skeleton, in the pit where I landed.  I can make no pronouncement, either on the nature of this... oil or poison on the blade, nor on the nature of the flue; but I must suspect the last has black magic to it.  It grew troublingly cold in my keeping at the moment Jasmine shot the necromancer; and again as his bone-puppets collapsed.  My instinct is to destroy it - but I fear it is in some way tethered to the fate of the fallen Runemaster."

----------


## dojango

Jasmine spends most of her time in a hammock slung in the cargo hold.  She tries to start reading the notebooks she had found so recently in Westvein, the ramblings of Till Krahl.  Helps keep her mind off the pain in her arm, and the unease she feels whenever she remembers the sinister voice of the collector in her ear.  It's a little hard, with her injured arm immobilized in a sling, but when nobody's around, she pulls down her collar and examines her shoulder where he had grabbed her.  What suspiciously looks like a handprint is a red mark on her pale skin...

*Spoiler*
Show

Anything interesting in the notebooks we found way back when?

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: as you peruse the explorers handbook, it appears like he found a way into norsca that was mostly unmolested by raiders. there is no map, but a wandering explanation of landmarks and such, along with a cryptic message. _so long as reason not cloud your judgement, a way into norsca you will find_

wighard: the flute radiates a strange combination of ghyran and dhar. it appears to be able to summon the spirits of those entrapped by the flute for questioning, but at a cost. you can tell that the dagger produces a supply of black lotus on the blade from an unknown reservoir

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is concerned at the flute, Kwolf alights on the rail behind him

*This is a most odd piece. It appears to be enable one to speak to spirits trapped within it, but an item of that kind I would expect to use the Amethyst magic, not Jade.

It also reeks of black magic, not good at all.

If such a thing does truly trap the spirits inside it, it would be an abomination in the eyes of Morr for it would prevent them from travelling on.*

He eyes Kwolf

*But, well, there are only two reasons the Raven Lord could be interested in me.

Firstly, because he has need of someone with my talents*

Kwolf gives a low chuckling noise

*Or because he needs someone to do things his priests and templars cannot because they would be a grave violation of his strictures.

I have sworn no oath to him, so I am not bound by them*

*Check out the big brain on the featherless one here

I can see why he was accepted for med school

I swear I caught him demonstrating basic tool use once when he used a stick to scratch his arse*

A few of the marines turn to see who this new speaker is, especially as he's using Riekspeil and not Tilean for once

*Ark! Polly wants a cracker!* Kwolf stares at them for an uncomfortably long time then blows a raspberry

*You know I do try to keep a low profile*

*Ark! Show us your boobs darling!*

*Moving on, the dagger should be handled with care. It would seem to generate Black Lotus to coat the blade, but how I do not know.

It does not seem intrinsically evil but probably not a weapon for a Knight of Bretonnia.*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Indeed; not a weapon for anyone with a shred of honor.  But if this menace held it, it must hold some historical value.  How dangerous is this poison precisely?  As for the flute well.  Perhaps when we are back in Altdorf, we can consult your magician colleagues about it.  If it had snared the spirit of the rune master then we are bound to strive for its freedom.  A noble soul ought to rest with his ancestors.

----------


## farothel

"I'm certainly not going to walk around with a venomous dagger," Bruno said, "and I would be very careful if we sell to whom. 
  I'd rather not have some assassin or thieves' guild running around with a weapon like that."

----------


## wilphe

*I would need to examine it more closely, run some tests, but it is extremely nasty stuff.

Otherwise it is a tool, to be used for good or ill; but yes a weapon for assassins, a holdout of desperation or a leveller for those untrained in arms or weak of body

If the flute maybe holds the rune master perhaps we should go with Glod and talk to his colleagues about it, or ask the Spirit Bottles

I don't know what things will be like in Altdorf, been trying to keep you two as the twin rival faces of the Company and hide myself in the background.

However wizards gossip too, and I'm maybe the youngest Magister ever who happens to wear the Cloak of Destiny, was unaffected by whatever spell put Altdorf to sleep and is accompanied by an apparent emissary of the Raven Lord. One of those things would make me a person of interest, all 4 - well*

----------


## bramblefoot

westvein comes into view after a half-day down the talabec. It's looking a lot better, and you hear the high clang of an alarm bell as the boats come into view. men-at-arms have assembed in the green as the boats pull up outside the dock. you hear emil say *"hold, hold"* as the men-at-arms get a little jumpy

emil calls over with an *"identify yourself"*

wdyd?

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Hail Sigmar, and his valorous kinsmen, ah?"  Bertelis calls out, in his distinctively accented baritone; "It is your friends, Emil; the Company of the Burning Slug.  And with us, we bring pleasure to many gods: justice for Verena's appetite; unquiet souls quieted, for Old King Morr; and hard, bloody vengeance for Ulric's pride.  The raiders of the river are no more; you may trade freely and, if you make rivermen as courageous as these men-at-arms, you may dissaude such a band from testing your steel ever again."

----------


## bramblefoot

emil waves off the men-at-arms and signals for the alert to cease *"my friends welcome"* he calls, and offers hospitality. you see new buildings coming up, and the tavern has been refurbished, along with the smiths workshop

can i get a montage from all of you, along with your general itinerary?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine spends the first few days in the inn.  With Siobhan and Wighard changing her bandages and liberal amounts of good food and ale, her recovery from her wounds is remarkably quick.  Once she feels able to use her arm fully again, she spends some time hanging out with the marines, following them in their drills as sergeants yell at them to move their feet, gods damn it!  The marines show her a few of the dirty tricks they use to get an edge in combat, and she explains to them the importance of insulting your foe in a fight; something she learned from watching the knights sparring.  Eventually though she realizes she has more important work to do, and starts overseeing the repair and refurbishment of the two riverboats.  While their fundamental construction is sound, the state of the rigging is such to send a midshipman into apoplexy and the decks have not felt the touch of the holystone in who knows how long, both of which she makes sure that a crew of river rats soon starts to rectify.  By the time the party is ready to sail back to Altdorf the two boats are fit for an inspection by an admiral himself, although probably only passing if he was very drunk or near-sighted.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mostly recovering and learning how to dodge, although also hiring some crew to fix the boats.  Probably will take a dozen men about a week, so 12 x 8s/week would be 96s in wages, plus maybe 10gc for rope, spars, tar, nails and other necessary supplies.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*An Errant Knighthood*

_In the tavern, soon after arrival..._

The young Bretonnian is not a natural carouser.  There are stereotypes among his people about those folk from Bordeleaux, and propensity to debauch in their own winestocks.  For a few cups, it seems to be trying to fill out the profile; but the second cup, embarassingly, sends him pale and a little queasy; much to the delighted mockery of the marines.  They mock him because it is natural for men of low station to mock those of high station, and they are rarely afforded the opportunity to do so with one they have reasonably come to expect can take it.  And take it he does - though he makes some transperantly poor deflections, for comedy's sake.  "Perhaps, had I grown up drinking such Imperial piss-water, I should find it as much to my liking as you, ah?  Roger?  Daglan?  It's bad, it's bad! You know it's bad.  The dwarves- the dwarves will tell you, your beer is bad!  Good dwarves! Tell these men that human beer is bad."

_In the field near the dock, under the fading colors of the evening sky..._

Bertelis braced his foot to his rickety old shovel, and breaks ground again.  This will be the eight grave, of ten required; and he has put his effort to all of them, in some small portion balanced against the other volunteers.  Here, among the the hastilly marked graves of those the raiders had slain now months before, would lie the bodies of those killed avenging them.  They fought for coin, not _justice_ as such.  But they _had_ fought; and they _had_ died; and as a result, justice had been done.  They deserved some amount of honor, here.  He brings Emil to look over the process; to get the scholar's eye on the places where tomorrow morning they will use the manpower on hand to sink posts for a fence surrounding this graveyard, and a plot to set aside for a humble shrine to Morr.  Emil, he has no doubt, will take note of the names of all those buried, and where they are buried; and will ensure that once the temple in Altdorf can spare an acolyte to add Westvein to their itinerant loop, they graves will receive proper blessing and marking.  That would be some small peace, for the dead; and perhaps, also, for Bertelis.

_Bright and early, the following morning..._

One marine shrugs to another.  _"Well,"_ the first says, _"I suppose we just get started.  Spear drills first."_

For all the mornings Bertelis has been with these soldiers, he has harangued them to rise early and drill, and practice; and again a shorter session at night.  Before that, he would insist on the same for the Company, in as much as he could persuade them; throwing onto his own shoulders the role of company _commander_ in manner if not in elected title.  But this morning, he does not come out to train.  Perhaps, they speculate as they get to training, he is exhausted from the ordeals; or perhaps, now that the deed is done, he is done with them.  But he sleeps through, that morning; shuffles out of his room to take a heel of bread for breakfast, and retreats to sleep again.  He does not emerge until well after midday.

_Later, on the second evening..._

Having tracked down Jasmine making her assessment of the riverboats for repairs, Bertelis makes himself minimally useful; holding this rope, or hoisting this sail as directed, while he asks the recovering daughter of the Moot: "I must admit, I am pleased to see you recovering so well,  _ma petite dame._  You endured a great deal of punishment, back there.  Struck by hissing spectres.  Seared by gleaming jellies.  Slashed by haunted armors.  And seized, with mystic malice, by the monsterous proprietor of that place.  I noticed you fought with your dagger - did you lose your sword, in the fray preceeding?"

----------


## wilphe

Wighard makes sure the wounded and recovering are comfortable and conducts a brief service for the dead. He's not a real priest of course, but he has done such rituals too many times. Kwolf he asks to head to Altdorf to request a real Priest pass by.

The morning of the second day he and Emil have a brief conversation, apparently marking out land for some project or other before he and Siobhan disappear into the woods until the evening. They want a little bit of privacy so she can get some practice in and he can learn better what she can do. If Gimgroth wants to come with he will not be oppossed.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine laughs nervously at Bertelis. "Haha yeah, first rule of fightin', don't drop your weapon an' I dropped it in the stupid slime thing. Least I made it out with my new shield."

----------


## MrAbdiel

Jasmine's nervous laughter gives room for the knight to offer a generous smile; which goes a long way to redeeming his fact which, normally handsome and pleasant enough, is haggard with what looks like backlogged exhaustion.

"Alas, it happens more often the more you are in the thick.  My axe, alas, got hooked on the gorget of one of those dancing armors, and rattled inside; therefore I can hardly chastise you for it."  He loops the rigging rope he's holding in one hand around his forearm as instructed; but his left hand slowly drifts to the axe at his waist; unloops it, scabbarded, from his belt, and offers it hilt first to the halfling.  "Here.  Try the weight.  It seemed light to me - it might be just right for you.  I took it from one of the northmen that we fought, in Altdorf; the one that Adelhard killed.  It's a marine weapon, I think; see the long beard of the blade, and the smoothed hollow under the chin for hooking over ropes?  Norscans have no gift for steel; it was, perhaps, plundered from a kislevite merchantman in the Sea of Claws, or some such.  But axes are less ideal for me, in the end; I fight from my horse, when I can.  The handle is too short, for that work; and axe blades, unlike swords and maces... they bite the bones, yes?  And then I will be dropping it, and breaking the rule."  He gives the smooth handle of the weapon, extended to Jasmine, a waggle.  "Go on.  See how it likes your arm."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: what are you drilling into siobhan? she seems to have a preternatural ability to soak up theory and other stuff. she also has a strong magical aura

bruno: you see a man in a tall floppy hat walking past with his horse. he has a sword in his sheath, and seems to be watching the goings on. he takes special interest in wighard and siobhan and grimgoth walking into the woods.

bertelis and jasmine: you two notice the floppy-hatted man as well. jasmine, do tell me what this man is infamous for in the empire (he's a witch-hunter)

grimgoth. are you coming with wighard and siobhan? or are you gonna keep an eye on this floppy-hatted man?

----------


## Morovir

Although Glod spends a couple of hours a day working on the company's runesword, as is necessary for its completion, the majority of his focus remains on the runesword he had retrieved from the cursed sepulchre. The infernal presences in the tomb had corrupted the blade somehow, but until he completed his examination, there was no way to be certain in what way, and whether the process was reversible. Long he spent into the night each day trying to wrest the secrets from it, ceasing only to snatch a few hours of rest before awaking the next morning to continue his work.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Academic Knowledge (Runes), maybe? Something Int related anyway: (1d100)[*70*] TN 54 (Int 54)

----------


## bramblefoot

glod: the collector has bound their soul securely to the runeblade, and it is beyond your skill to remove. you could consult thurfam longbelly for his wisdom.

----------


## LarsWester

_In the tavern soon after arrival_
"Perhaps, had I grown up drinking such Imperial piss-water, I should find it as much to my liking as you, ah? Roger? Daglan? It's bad, it's bad! You know it's bad. The dwarves- the dwarves will tell you, your beer is bad! Good dwarves! Tell these men that human beer is bad."

Gimgroth laughs at Bertelis's imploring for back up.  "Aye it's bad.  What does this human beer have in common with with sex on the beach?  They're both f**king close to water!"  the dwarves shakes with laughter at his own joke unaware and uncaring if anyone else joins him. 

_The next morning_
Gimgroth trains with the marine taking over the commander role for Bertelis when he doesn't show up.    "Right let the Sir Knight rest. He needs his beauty sleep." Pointing to about a dozen of the marines. "You lot see to the halfling's needs with the boats she's offering fair coin for a day's work and you seemed least likely to tie yourself in a knot when working on the rigging. The rest of you seadogs its high time a master of the boarding axe teach you a trick or three." 

_After the training session._ 
Gimgroth noticed a rather strange fellow come through the town.  The man's hat is what stood out most being rather tall and floppy.  The stranger appeared to have a keen eye towards Wighard and Siobhan.  Gimgroth watches as those two make to disappear off into the woods.  Gimgroth follows at a distance and takes up a position of hiding in the forest keeping an eye on Westvein for the floppy hat man to make a pursuit into the woods.

----------


## bramblefoot

grimgoth: you find a good place to overwatch on siobhan and wighard. you settle in and wait, and wait, and wait. finally you see a flash of movement to your left, but no sound

wdyd?

wighard: while you are busy training siobhan, you sense something is wrong, a little way back out of the clearing. wddy?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine takes the axe, and giggles. "Jes need to grow a beard and I'll be a proper dwarven lady," she tells Bertelis. And then, "Hey, that's 'the Hammer', that famous witch hunter from Altdorf! 'the Hammer of Sigmar crushes all wickedness Johnson' is his name. They say he once kilt three evil wizards in one day, once! Wonder what he's doin' here?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Having a few pointers to offer about the use of the yielded axe, Bertelis follows instead his halfling companion's eyeline.  He frowns a little.  "...That is Johansson, the Hammer?  I had thought him... less than real.  Templars of Sigmar do not often enjoy their personal reputations growing - or so I had thought.  The three slain in a day - that was the Coven of Three, on the road to Kemperbad, as I heard it.  All taken alive and burned, back, to back, to back, on the same stake.  Why is he prowling around Westvein..?  Perhaps... word of our expedition to the Lord of the Foxwoods reached him..?  Perhaps he has thought to verify the reports of the slain former lord of this place.  Hmm."

----------


## farothel

Sir Bruno had been using the time in the town to help Emil with his correspondence, as he had some idea who might be interested in the books.  So he could give a few names and help with some introductions.  And he had some knowledge on the correct phrases to use when writing nobles.  In the evenings he had been signing for the marines and the villagers.  He wasn't an expert, but he could hold a tone.

When he noticed the man, he went in search for the others, quickly finding Jasmine and Bertelis discussing the man.  He had thought the man looked familiar, but he assumed he had been on a wanted poster, not as the guy who had wanted posters made.
"I know the name, but I haven't worked with him," he said to the two others, "I did notice him looking at wighard, siobhan and grimgoth.  Maybe we best go to talk to him.  Those guys often jump to conclusions and might take rash action against our friends.  Maybe Bertelis and I can have a word with him."

He wasn't sure if Jasmine was already recovered enough to go into another potentially dangerous situation.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine nods and says, "Ha, yeah, he's probably gonna be jealous he don't get in on the action. Let's go say hello an' tell him all about our adventures."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard takes the opportunity to have Siobhan discuss and if necessary demonstrate what she can do, whilst also taking the opportunity to see if there is any wind she channels better than most

*Interesting, you have at least some mastery beyond the usual level for the self-trained, however it is as well that you joined up with us as you did because such informal progression almost always ends badly*

*Almost always?*

*I am at least open to the theoretical possibility that it might have, somewhere somewhen, not turned out badly.

Unfortunately with formal study of a magical language and the discipline that instils such practitioners do inadvertently end up using dark magic - dhar - in their spells without realising it.

And when they do realise it they don't care and soon after that they start doing it deliberately.

Thus is the nature of chaos

That's why amongst my first duties are to instruct you in magical language and grammar so you can shape your thoughts in a controlled way and in a magical tradition so that you draw clean power.

You won't lose the ability to do what you can already do, but it will shape your future development*

Kwolf is not there, but that little voice that sits in Wighard's head that once told him to duck moments before a unseen cannonball that would have taken his head off went through his trench, the one that tells him not to go down certain alleys, that little voice, is telling him something is up

*That's enough practice for now, we can return to the others where it will not freak the muggles*

----------


## bramblefoot

the party meeting the witchhunter: he looks at sir bertelis and bruno, sizing you up with a practiced eye as his hand moves a little closer to the sword at his hip *"i heard there was a chaos cult around here. what do y'all know about that?"*

wighard: you really should get running, as you see a flick of glass dialing in on your position

----------


## wilphe

Wighard looks at Siobhan and speaks quietly

*Condition Blue, 135*

The two of them then split up, one zigging, one zagging, trying to keep the trees between them and whoever is watching them and heading back towards the village

----------


## farothel

"Greetings," Sir Bruno said, "my name is Sir Bruno, Baronet Richter.  And to answer your question, yes, we are aware of the chaos cult and we have already dealt with it.  That's why we have the marines in the town, as it was a rather extensive group of cultists who lived in the swamps and pirated on the river.  We are here with the blessing of the reiksmarshall and the temple of Sigmar."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"i know exactly who you are baronet richter"* hammer responds with a wink. *"tell me, what would people do if they knew what i know?"*

*"sir bertelis roche. it appears you havent gotten over that daemonette incident in the basement at altdorf"* hammer grates, continuing on to

*"our dearest halfling. those boats wouldnt pass inspection at the dock, now would they?"*

he finishes with *"and if you should kill me, i have letters prepared to be sent to karl franz himself."* he cracks a rictus grin and says *"lets talk business. i have information you'd rather not have get out. i also have a mission for you that goes in your general direction."*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is momentarilly flabbergasted by the man's opening; but soon, with some color in his cheek, finds his voice again.

"Regardless of your _letter_, I imagine Sigmar would be less than impressed for you to arrive at his side prematurely for such a ridiculous boast.  I do not care for your extortive tone to myself or my companions; and had most men presumed to use such threats, I would already have demanded satisfaction.  If you are hell-bent of being our _puppeteer_ rather than a civil acquaintance, then this meeting is ill-fated from the start and the enemies of mankind will thrill for it.  But we are a company of no small virtue, along with our valor; and we are easily enticed to do righteous deeds.  So perhaps speak your peace; and perhaps we will be compelled without this..."  He gestures loosely with one hand, fanning it in the air as if waving off sulphuric vapors of the witch hunter's insinuations. "...Clumsy espionage."

----------


## bramblefoot

hammer continues with a *"do you think consorting with daemons can be ignored, sir bertelis roche? the empire strikes hard and fast against corruption of mind, body, and soul"* he coolly pulls a whistle from his pocket and holds it close to his mouth. *"the choice is yours"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

"All of us have only ever _fought_ the daemons where we have found them.  I have never consorted with one until this conversation - but speak your peace.  If you are tracking the pirate-cult, we have smoke them at cost already.  If you had concerns about the monstrosity that lurked in the gully nearby, we have slain it also.  But if there is some other dark threat for which you are enlisting aid, it may be as simple as _asking._  You need neither beg, nor bully."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"bruno, do tell them about your family"* hammer says, holding the whistle. *"it turns out that bruno's family in altdorf were nurgle worshippers for the past few generations. that's all the info i need to send you all to the pyre"*

----------


## dojango

Jasmine just laughs again and says, "Depends on who's doin' the inspection, I guess. If it's Corporal Nobson, then yeah, no flippin' problem. If'n it's Lieutenant Marston, then yeah, we might be spending a few weeks scrapin' barnacles an' fixing the rigging..." After he accuses Bruno she scowls a bit and starts looking around suspiciously.

----------


## Morovir

*Meanwhile...*

Glod gives a start as the pieces fall into place. It all made sense now, though he dearly wished it did not, and that a different conclusion would present itself. Through some foul perversion, the Collector had bound his soul to the runeblade, desecrating it in the eyes of all _dawi_, and rendering it beyond his ability alone to rectify. Suppressing the urge to vomit at such an abomination, Glod grits his teeth and wraps the blade in cloth, binding it together with leather straps so that it can be carried without getting into contact with the blade. He will have to return to Altdorf and consult the master runelords at the embassy in order to solve this particular problem.

Leaving his room for the first time in days, he looks around and the empty abode.

"Bugrit, where did everyone go?"

----------


## farothel

"They know that," Bruno said, "we killed my cousin... well, adopted cousin to be honest... when he turned into some sort of monstrosity.  And yes, that branch of the family apparently is not who I thought they were.  Nobody in the family does, at least as far as I know.  And when we get back to Altdorf, I will inform the temple of Sigmar of my findings and have them deal with that branch.  But I doubt myself and my companions should end up on a pyre just because a cousin twice removed is a cultist.  If that is the case, you can probably burn half the empire.  But you were speaking of a mission.  I can't speak for everybody in our group and you insulting us might not help matters with them, but what mission?"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"there have been rumblings that a daemon weapon has been uncovered in mousillon"* hammer says with reticence. *"the empire needs to know, and so when i heard you guys were going to brettonia, i'd pay you a visit, and ask you to destroy it"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Mousillon..?"  The Bretonnian echos, with disgust, and dread.  "How much more _damned_ can a place become?  You are right that we are going West.  But why is a sword, however curses, so far away from the Empire of such interest to the Templars of Sigmar?  This seems to be a _particular_ sword, if you want it destroyed so badly.  Furthermore, I'd ask in what manner, if you know, it ought to be destroyed."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"it is a weapon containing the essence of a great unclean one"* hammer says, proffering a pouch *"inside contain  three blessed stones which must be placed into the handle slots to destroy it"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis looks at the proffered pouch, hovering in the air between the party, in the witch hunter's grasp.  He looks, and feels, even more tired in the hanging five seconds before he reaches out to take it.

"...Fine.  We will strive to accomplish this.  I suppose it would be too easy to ask if your information suggested the sword be in a particular lord's hand, or within a certain estate?  Or must we roust that information from the benighted and cursed locals.  And, succeeding, our company gains what - the nebulous appreciation of the Order of the Silver Hammer, and your word that you will no longer seek to extort our people?"

----------


## dojango

Jasmine laughs and interjects, a little nervously, "Foreigners, am I right?  They don't understand quite how things are in the Empire.  What my foreign companion is asking for, I think, is a 'writ', signed by the good gentleman, authorizing the Order of the Burning Slug to carry out this little task on behalf of the Order of the Silver Hammer.   Something that lets us draw upon help and supplies, should we need it, from those loyal to the Hammer, and somethin' that lets us know what authority we have in this matter.  That makes it all nice and legal-like, you know how these Bretonnians are with their 'laws' and 'noble rights', ya know?"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"that you do, assuming you complete the mission"* hammer says *"when the weapon is destroyed, the letters will be burnt to ashes. you have my word"* he blows on the whistle thrice, mounts his horse, and rides off, calling back *"the writ will be waiting for you in altdorf"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Woops!  Retracted Because I got ahead of myself.  Scene yet to resolve.*
Show

_A Little Later On..._

It was hard to find anything like privacy while there were so many marines and visitors in town.  The tavern was crowded, and it seemed a bad idea to roust all the men out for a private pow-wow shortly after any of them might have also seen the witch hunter.  And so they assembled in the stables, with the borrowed donkeys noshing away on their sorghum in their stalls; the Company of the Burning Slug assembled on bales repurposed as a circle of seats.  And laying on a rickety stool between them all, subtly containing all of their fates, was the little draw-string bag with its blessed stones.

"...I... perhaps, should not have agreed so swiftly.  I lost patience with the man's threats, and wanted him to move on.  Therefore I will not hold any of you to the binding agreement I made, to do this thing in Mousillon.  I will, when we have passed through Couronne, turn south on my own as required.  But this rumor of a cursed blade holding a powerful daemon of the flylord has happened too close in sequence to the stories of a stranger spreading unusual illnesses in Bordeleaux.  And those illnesses have afflicted my father's wife.  These may be connected matters; they may not be.  But my interest is personal enough that I must look past the extreme danger of the quest.  But it does sound dangerous, in the extreme: I do not know the nature of the daemon weapon, or the daemon within it; but it must be significant indeed to warrant international interest.  And Mousillon is cursed enough without it - a land of twisted, wretched folk striving to live amidst toxic roses and restless corpses."

He rubs his face with one hand, before his fingers drift to tough the flanges of the mace that once more hangs by his side, now that the axe has been bequeathed to its new bearer.  His tired blue eyes hunt some unseen answer to his problems on the hay-covered ground, before dragging their gaze up and back to the bag of blessed stones.

"Therefore I say, not to be too dramatic about it, if anyone should like to say now that they would not do this thing, you might do so with no shame or ill feeling."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: you hear the high crack of a hochland long rifle. apparently whoever is shooting is good at this, as it thwacks through the leather in your left shoulder

(1d100)[*34*]

(1d10+4)[*10*]

gimgroth, you hear the high crack of a rifle and a shout of pain from wighard

wdyd?

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's attention was already in the direction of where his sharp eyes caught some movement.   At the sound of the hochland rifle firing he is in a sprint towards that direction.  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action Run
Gimgroth is closing the distance on whoever fired the rifle and should get there before it is reloaded as it takes two full rounds to do so.   
Perception check if needed (1d100)[*70*]

----------


## bramblefoot

Gimgroth: as you run towards the sound of the rifle shot you see the net trap a hair too late and get a heavy hempen net with iron weights dropped upon you. You hear a cackle from father in the forest and the sound of departing feet

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth would start cutting through the net with his axe swearing in dwarven the entire time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Trying to understand the premise here.  
Has Wighard been making a habit of going to this spot to train Siobhan?
Is this scene occurring as the Witch Hunter is talking to the other party members in town so while he eyed Wighard and Siobhan suspiciously, this sniper isn't him?

I guess I'm stuck now so how many rounds until I get free.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard 9/13W 2/2FP


Wighard drops back behind a tree and signals Siobhan to head for the village. He then gets his bow ready and makes his back towards the direction of the shooter moving from cover to cover.

The sound of Dwarven swearing gets his attention *Is that you Gimgroth?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying to understand the premise here.

Has Wighard been making a habit of going to this spot to train Siobhan? *No this is the first time they've done anything except theory*

Is this scene occurring as the Witch Hunter is talking to the other party members in town so while he eyed Wighard and Siobhan suspiciously, this sniper isn't him ? * Correct. I think it is Wighard's rooftop friend from Altdorf*

----------


## bramblefoot

grimgoth: there is no way you're gonna be catching that sniper. he has since vanished into the forest

wighard: a good gm does not spill his secrets, at least not yet

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show




> wighard: a good gm does not spill his secrets, at least not yet


Wouldn't expect you too, but that's Wighard's thinking.

Unless he has unwittingly made an enemy of the Engineer's Guild and/or the population of Hochland

----------


## bramblefoot

The party in the village: you hear the sound of a gunshot 

Wdyd

----------


## farothel

Bruno was just turning to Bertelis to try and see the pouch when he heard a shot coming from the direction of the forest.  The only people with firearms in their group were here, so it had to be someone else.
"Gimgroth, wighard and Siobhan went that way," he said to the others, "I think we best go and have a look."

He quickly loaded his pistol and then headed out to see what was going on.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine tells Bertelis, once the Hammer has left, "We'll jes' have to check out his bonafides later, in Altdorf, but at least he left us alone..."  When the shot rings out a few moments later, she adds, "Maybe."  She draws her pistol and slides into the woods, trying to move quickly but quietly towards the sound of the shot.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*72*] v. 64 Silent Move to not be noticed, (1d100)[*3*] v. 62 follow trail to see which way they've headed

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis has already turned back toward the village proper when the shot rings out, and Jasmine fangs off into the trees at a stealthy scamper.

"It's probably just a local game-hunter!"  He calls; but then plods after.  He pauses when he glances back at the form of Glod on the way, flagging him on with one hand and keeping a reserved pace to let the dwarf catch up, and let the sneaky halfling sneak without a platey pal giving her away.

----------


## bramblefoot

you all meet up in the woods. the sniper is nowhere to be found, and grimgoth has cut his way out of the net

----------


## MrAbdiel

After twenty minutes of scouring the woods, with Jasmine's pronouncement there is nothing to track, Bertelis takes her word for it.  If she can't track the attacker, no one can.  At least it gives Siobhan a chance to practically learn how to extract a bullet.  Putting his shield away, he loiters near to where Siobhan tends to Wighard's wound; but he keeps a loose watch, just in case.

"Someone wants you dead. Wighard.  You've been targeted each time, yes?  Or more than anyone else, for sure.  And we have assumed this gunman was working with the yellow-eyed man.  But perhaps he is... something else?  I am at a loss as to how to investigate such a thing."

----------


## LarsWester

> *Is that you Gimgroth?*


Aye! Confounded net.   I saw something of a glimmer but couldn't make much more sense of it until the shot rang out.  Are you hurt?  How is Siobhan?  That coward is nowhere to be seen. I wonder how he had time to set up this trap and he seemed to know your intent to train the girl out here in the woods.   When did you first discuss your training with Siobhan?  Is it possible he got a lead an hour ago or so? Regardless let me look at your wounds it looks like your armor stopped most of the force but you'll have a nasty bruise.
After inspecting the mage's armor and body applying what medicine he is capable of doing Gimgroth suggests.  Let's return to the others.  It is at this moment the others find them first.   Disappointed in the lack of a trail Gimgroth returns to Wighard.  Aye I swear it be one of your own Wizard.   Someone who's heart is dark as the arts they practice no doubt driven mad with jealousy over your quick assent in rank among the robed ones.   But how to determine who is responsible? 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Apologies for the delay in responding to this.
*Heal* - (1d100)[*67*] *Wounds* - (1d10)[*5*]

----------


## bramblefoot

The party regroups at the dock. Emil wishes you safe travels and the boats sail away can I get a d100 roll?

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth waves back to Emil.  It was good to see the Scholar again was it not Sir Bertelis? I remember a time when I thought the two of you were to come to blows.   I think our journey together has changed you as much if not more than it changed me Knight.  the dwarf took a drink from his bottle of spirits before offering the knight a drink from the same bottle.  Boats made Gimgroth anxious, he drank when he was anxious.

----------


## wilphe

*It is a most unwizardly way to deal with an enemy if it is, though neither my order nor the Bright College are known for their powerful attack spells.

Still, those are rare weapons so some enquiries at the Engineers' Guild may be interesting*

----------


## bramblefoot

we cut to another dream sequence

bertelis: you have a disturbing dream of the dancer in the dark at Baudouin's home in talabheim. tell me what new scar appears on your body after the dream

gimgroth: when you wake, there is a lock of your illegitimate daughters hair in an envelope along with a letter. tell me the story of how you got this daughter

jasmine: you have a dream involving a large kraken-like monster and a ship. tell me how it ends, and which of the party you see get eaten in its maw

wighard: you see a sumptuous suite in the city of altdorf. three wizards sit around the table, but you cannot see their faces. what are they plotting, and how bad will it be for the empire if this plan comes to fruition?

bruno: you see the richter estate in flames. templarites of sigmar burn your adopted family. who if any escapes, and in what condition?

glod: you see a vision of the forging of ghal maraz by the dwarven smiths. what crucial detail do the legends leave out of the weapon itself?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine was gripped with an iron certainty that the treasure they sought was in the forbidding mountains of Norsca.  She knew the way, it was in the notebook that Till Krahl had written, and that she would be able to guide the company there.  She saw them sailing towards towering grey cliffs in a fine ship that she knew that they owned.  She saw the ship being attacked by the dreaded kraken of the deep, and she saw the dwarves furiously hacking at its tentacles with their axes; she saw herself with a fine long rifle, lashed to the mast and taking shots at the monster's eyes.  She saw the hull of the ship flexing, with dark grey water filling the holds.  And she saw Bertelis leap overboard, harpoon in hand.  As the kraken sunk beneath the waves, with Bertelis wrapped up close, shouting and jabbing at the giant eye, she awoke with an iron certainty.  That if they travelled to Norsca they would find the treasure and return with riches beyond their wildest dreams; but also that Bertelis would certainly die.

----------


## farothel

While he was sleeping, Bruno flew over the empire.  He wasn't sure where he was, as a lot of the empire actually looked the same, especially from above.  He zoomed in towards a burning manor house and only then did he recognise it, the estate of his uncle Konrad, father to his late cousin Gottfried.  He had been there once to deliver a few trinkets and some letters.  He noticed that around the house there were a number of Sigmarite templars and they seemed to be very methodical.  They had locked a number of people inside the manor and at least one was laying dead in the courtyard.

A bit further he noticed a small group of templars chasing after one person on a horse.  Looking closer it was his uncle and as Bruno was watching, he jumped of the horse, which was at the end of its power and dissapeared into the forest.  As it was night, if the templars didn't have a tracker with them, he would probably get away.  While he had some scratches, he looked quite well, so he probably ran as soon as the Sigmarites arrived.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard does not recognise the room nor the voices, but then he has not been through every wizard college and they are not exactly the sort of places to welcome casual exploration.

*So, gentlemen, are we any closer to discovering the who and how of what we must refer to as "The Event"?*

*Our agents have found nothing; all the cult cells we have tabs on were as surprised by this as we were and equally affected.*

*And divination?*

*Nothing, no sign in the heavens, we have not yet proven so desperate as to ask fortune tellers or back alley astrologers. We'd likely get answers that way but precious little truth.*

*Well let us hope it does not come to that, it would embarrassing to resort to such expedients
*

*Not as embarrassing as admitting that the entire capital can be put to sleep without anyone in the colleges knowing in advance or having any idea how to stop it happening again*

*Well there is that.*

*And the academics still have nothing?*

*They have established it was an arcane ritual, and was sustained by the cultists. They are uncertain what ingredients and other elements were employed to get the ritual started*

*We are trying to see if there were any unusual movements or thefts beforehand that might be acquisition of components*

*Can you assign a team to that?*

*Most certainly*

*Now do we have anything on why this "Company of the Burning Slug" appear to be unaffected? Are they in league with the perpetrators?*

*We have investigated their backgrounds and histories; nothing to indicate that 
 save some rumours around Baronet Richter's adopted cousins*

*And the mage?*

*Clear as they come; he was in the Light College being inducted as a Magister only a few days prior. They didn't notice anything,*

*Do we want to be reassured about that, or worried that cultists can possibly go undetected even by the Light College whilst within the Light College? What have you found out about him anyway?*

There is an embarrassed cough

*Well, eh, that's the thing. We have tried, several times, but we cannot get a look at him.* 

*What does that mean, well why the hell not?*

*All scrying and divination attempts relating to Magister Wighard return a null value and are blocked by what we can only describe as a blanket of divine energy.

There is no taint of chaos in that so our current working hypothesis is that the Raven Lord himself is frustrating his efforts*

*You want us to pull him in for questioning?*

*No, he was thoroughly debriefed at the time, however keep an eye on his and his companions' movement and activity.

I am sure whoever is behind this will be just as interested in them as we are*

----------


## MrAbdiel

_It's a collision of anxieties - a messy collage of two scenes.  Is it Baudouin's estate in Talabheim, boarded up cautiously for fear of plague, or invasion?  Is it the cult-house in Altdorf, windows shuttered to deny the outside knowledge of the dark deeds within?  At the first, he received the chilling news of his step-mother's  ailment, and the strange plague spreader at his home.  At the second, he had died.

No, that's not true.  He was injured badly; but had not died.  He had suffered in an emulsion of terror and bravery, like a sailor lashed to the wheel of his ship in a storm.  But he had survived, hadn't he?

Hadn't he?

He pushed through the doors of the silent house, looking for signs of Baudouin, or his wife; no one was there.  And then the light vanished - darkness engulfed the room, and he reached for his weapons but they were gone too, scattered somewhere in the dark.  And he smelled the ash and roses and sweat smell of the daemon, and the flash of pain and extinction closing on his neck..._

When he thumped on Wighard's door, waking up the surgeon and his apprentice, and probably everyone else in the adjacent rooms, he looked even more wretched than usual.  The failure of sleep to really _rest_ the knight had accrued on his features over the last few days; now he was pale as death, though Wighard would know quickly it was a fright response and not an exsanguination like the last time.  Bertelis seems to be under the impression that he is about to die, throat cut, and is grasping wildly toward his friend, the beacon of medicine and life to abate it.  But the cuts on his neck are note deep, and do not even require stitching; one long on the right side of the neck, one a little shorter on the left; as if the razor serrations of some monstrous claw had pressed there, but had not closed to shear through jugular, and scallene muscle, and bone.  There's nothing to be done but to clean them, so they would leave the finest and palest scars possible.  Beyond that, the only medicine for the ailment is prayer.

And pray he does.


_Just Before Leaving Town..._

It was hard to find anything like privacy while there were so many marines and visitors in town.  The tavern was crowded, and it seemed a bad idea to roust all the men out for a private pow-wow shortly after any of them might have also seen the witch hunter.  And so they assembled in the stables, with the borrowed donkeys noshing away on their sorghum in their stalls; the Company of the Burning Slug assembled on bales repurposed as a circle of seats.  And laying on a rickety stool between them all, subtly containing all of their fates, was the little draw-string bag with its blessed stones.

"...I... perhaps, should not have agreed so swiftly.  I lost patience with the man's threats, and wanted him to move on.  Therefore I will not hold any of you to the binding agreement I made, to do this thing in Mousillon.  I will, when we have passed through Couronne, turn south on my own as required.  But this rumor of a cursed blade holding a powerful daemon of the flylord has happened too close in sequence to the stories of a stranger spreading unusual illnesses in Bordeleaux.  And those illnesses have afflicted my father's wife.  These may be connected matters; they may not be.  But my interest is personal enough that I must look past the extreme danger of the quest.  But it does sound dangerous, in the extreme: I do not know the nature of the daemon weapon, or the daemon within it; but it must be significant indeed to warrant international interest.  And Mousillon is cursed enough without it - a land of twisted, wretched folk striving to live amidst toxic roses and restless corpses."

He rubs his face with one hand, before his fingers drift to tough the flanges of the mace that once more hangs by his side, now that the axe has been bequeathed to its new bearer.  His tired blue eyes hunt some unseen answer to his problems on the hay-covered ground, before dragging their gaze up and back to the bag of blessed stones.

"Therefore I say, not to be too dramatic about it, if anyone should like to say now that they would not do this thing, you might do so with no shame or ill feeling."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard realises that this is a case where listening to them is far more useful than any actual treatment, therefore he will patiently listen to Bertelis, calm him down and prescribe a few days dosage of sleep medication to try to give him sweet, and hopefully dreamless rest rather than mere sleep.

++++++++

*In the stables:*

*I think more than person told him at the time that it was not necessary to try to weakly blackmail us into doing something we would have done anyway if asked.

An analysis with which I am in full concurrence.

Therefore I don't see the problem 
*

----------


## bramblefoot

the riverboats pull into the docks at altdorf. you are all disembarking when a whistle sounds and river captain von sydow strolls up, backed up by at least two dozen bullyboys. *"jasmine featherblossom, come with me"* he says, working the words around in his mouth like a particulary bitter apple. he addresses the rest of you dismissively *"just some river warden business, stand aside"*

----------


## wilphe

*Hey at least it's not me this time.*

Wighard looks at Jasmine to see if she wants accompanying.

----------


## LarsWester

> grimgoth: Your vision is of an ancient dwarf hold. tell me what treasure was lost here, and how it might be reclaimed


Perhaps it was the dealing with the old dwarven master's spirit in that accursed place or perhaps it was just the uneasiness of being afloat in a boat but Gimgroth's sleep was a trouble one.   

_Being born and raised in the towns and cities of the Empire Gimgroth's breath caught in his throat as he looked down upon the glory of one of the ancient mountain homes.    The stone fortresses and walls that wound along the mountain ridge provided a foreshadowing of the great riches and expanse of the mines and homes below the surface.   Gimgroth's view rapidly descended from this eagle height perspective as if he was falling from the clutches of a great bird.   As the ground grew before him he noticed that the walls were being overrun by greenskins.   The orcs were setting fire to what could burn and numbered greater than the stars in the night sky.   Gimgroth knew in his bones he was witnessing the fall of Karak Drazh the Black hold.  He saw the fabled King Vikram Ironside final charge.   The fighting was fierce and playing out at an accelerated view in Gimgroth's dream.   The dwarves fought hard and slayed countless foes but were eventually surrounded and killed to the last man.  Gimgroth noticed that the King's ring had been cut loose from his finger and bounced until falling into a crack.   Gimgroth laughed as the orcs could not reach the ring in this crack.   The king's ring was safe from the filthy greenskin hands.   In Gimgroth's dream time rapidly passed as the snows fell and melted.  Even the rocks shifted through the ages with the ring further falling within the crack._

----------


## dojango

"Ah, Luddy.  Good ta see you.  Last time I saw you you was when we pulled ya out of the river.  Good ta see you managed to dry off eventually!  Hey guys, tell the marines I'll meet them a little later, got some river warden business to attend to, as the kid says..."  With that she grabs her gear and follows von Sydow, trying to strike up a conversation with the bullyboys, recounting a few of von Sydow's more amusing mishaps with the riverwardens.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis drums his fingers on the helm under his arm as Jasmine is being led away.  With the mob out of earshot, he voices the obvious.

"No one who had only simple business would need such a throng to enforce their will. This bodes poorly - but Jasmine made sure to declare loudly about the marines expecting her.  Reminding us, I think, that we might ask their service a little more if this turns out to be trouble, and we may need to even the odds.  Still, it would be odd to detain and do mischeif to someone so publicly, so obviously... Perhaps it is nothing.  I think I will follow, at a remove; but we all have errands in the city, I expect.  Let us regroup at the estate, if it pleases the Baronet Richter, at one bell."

----------


## farothel

"No problems," Bruno said, "Mi casa e su casa.  I'll go and have a look for a tailor as I know a few good addresses.  But we will all need to go there for a at least one fitting as soon as I come to an understanding.  Sir Bertelis, can you later tell me about the fashion in Bretonnia?  Or at least the do's and don'ts.  Things that are forbidden or compulsory for me?"

He agreed that having one of them follow Jasmine might not be a bad idea and while Bertelis wasn't the stealthiest of the group, neither was he and he knew his way around a bit better to get the shopping on the way, while Bertelis would have more problems with that.  With a nod to the others, he took the bolt of silk with him (if he could carry it, otherwise he would cut of a small square at the edge to take with him as sample) and started out.

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: you are asked some rather pointed questions about the company of the burning slug by the river captain when you reach the riverwardens office. gimme a fellowship roll to deflect suspicion, and an intelligence roll to figure out why he's so interested in this

bertelis: gimme silent move to avoid being spotted. assuming you can succeed on that, you'll be able to follow the bullyboys to wherever they're going. if not, well things just got interesting   :Small Big Grin: 

bruno: where are you going, and who is selling the riverboats?

wighard: kwolf alights on your shoulder with a letter in his beak. the letter is from the light college, and clearly is not meant for your eyes. tell me what it says

glod and gimgroth: are you both going to the dwarven embassy? if you are, what are your plans?

----------


## Morovir

*Before...*

_He looked down over the assembled smiths, led by the Ancestors themselves, as they worked on the hammer that rested between them. He recognised this display instinctively - any dwarf worth his beard knew the tales of the forging of Ghal Maraz - but what was he doing there? This had been millennia in the past. Nonplussed, he continued to watch, as they finished the final runework on the sacred hammer, and Smednir raised it in triumph, to the approval of the others. All part of the legend, just as he had learned as a beardling.

But then they moved onto the next hammer.

And the next three.

Ghal Maraz was but one of five rune hammers crafted by the Ancestors - each the same in design, but with different runes bound within them._

Glod awakes with a start. The dream had been so... vivid, but what had it meant? Why had it come to him? Was it a sign of great things to come? Or was it simply the result of eating too much cheese before retiring to his quarters? In any case, it mattered not. There was still much to be done.

*Now...*

Accompanied by Gimgroth, Glod returns to the dwarfen embassy, carrying both the wrapped runeblade and the remains of Borri Greybeard in the hopes of presenting them both to a dwarf of seniority.

----------


## dojango

The marines had taught Jasmine that the best defense was a good offence, both in war and in conversation.  In retrospect that, Jasmine decided, was where the conversation had started to go way off track...  "What have we been doin'?  Killin' the Lord o' the bloody Foxwood for a start!  I seem ta remember you sayin' you'd put him down yerself, and yet here we found the Sigmar-damned bastard in the middle of a bloody swamp, sittin' on a throne o' gold, leadin' his court o' the damned!"  From there it devolves into something of a shouting match, and when it is all said and done, Jasmine realizes that she's been a bit too direct about what the company has been doing and has planned, but on the other hand, so has the 'good' captain, and she now has a pretty good idea of his purposes and designs...

*Spoiler*
Show

Hyper-failed on the fellowship roll, easily passed the int. roll

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: it appears that river captain von sydow is in deep to some nasty fellers. you notice a letter on the desk that you could swipe, but if caught, it will get you in deep trouble

----------


## LarsWester

> Accompanied by Gimgroth, Glod returns to the dwarfen embassy, carrying both the wrapped runeblade and the remains of Borri Greybeard in the hopes of presenting them both to a dwarf of seniority.


Gimgroth followed silently and reverently behind Glod.  They had lain the bones of Borri Greybeard within Gimgroth's heavy chest.  The stout dwarf had secured the chest on his back and was keeping pace with Glod as he carried the accursed runeblade.  Even through the silence of that journey Gimgroth could sense Glod also had interesting dreams on a boat.   Gimgroth finally broke about 5 minutes of silence to offer out a *Good to feel solid ground beneath the boots again.* as he shifted the weight of the chest and Borri's bones.  *I'll let you do the talking amongst the elders.  I've got too much of the Umgis' accent to my tongue.*

----------


## dojango

Jasmine noticed that Ludwig kept glancing at a letter at the corner of his desk and seemed to sweat a little when he spotted it.  She wished she had spotted it sooner, or that she was quicker with her fingers, like some of her more light-fingered cousins.  But she did know that she was quick and silent unlike those mudfoot humans, and so once she left the river-warden's offices she told Bertelis her suspicions.  "I think the good captain's gambling debts have caught up with him, he weren't doin' no warden business.  I reckon Imma gonna tail him once he leaves and see who he's dealin' with.  If I ain't back at Bruno's place by tomorrow mornin', send in the marines..."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*61*] v. 64 shadowing to tail the captain once he leaves the place, (1d100)[*57*] fp if needed

----------


## MrAbdiel

"I had dared to hope it might have been news about the captives that went downriver.  Alas.  But, _ma petite madame_..."  Bertelis glances from the halfling to the bustling street of the morning - people living their lives, and not risking them.  "I fear that, if you are right and this man is ensnared in association with wicked and violent people, then I cannot allow you to simply sneak off and invite calamity.  It was not so long ago that you nearly perished, and..."  He looked back to his short friend, with a faint and apologetic smile.  "I would-"

Oh; she was already gone.  The knight pivoted on the spot; looked up and down the street; stepped back a couple of paces and looked down an alley.  No; she was quite gone, and had gone probably fairly early in his winsome elaboration.  He frowned.

_"Toi petite merde..."_

With nothing else to do, he trusted in the halfling's clandestine skills; and took in the streets at leisure on his way to Bruno's estate.

----------


## wilphe

*So are you a carrier pigeon now?*

*Kaw! Kaw!*
*Spoiler: Tilean*
Show

*The Garden got the following message from some bigwig at the Gold College, thought you might want to read it, be quick I have to take it back*


The message is in fact from one Abraham Nostitz, Magister Vigilant of the Gold College, requesting information on Wighard's status within the cult.

*And what answer do they intend to give?*

*Kaw! Kaw!*
*Spoiler: Tilean*
Show

*Already sent; that you are not a cult member, but are in good standing and that they had been forewarned of your arrival as a favoured servant of the Rabenherr.

They have however no idea as to his ultimate purposes nor why he would have chosen you specifically.*

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: you follow river captain von sydow to a seedy dive bar in the slums. two beefy individuals wave him in after some sort of exchange between them. could there be a pass phrase or something like that?

bertelis: as you wander the districts, you see a small figure in a hooded cloak following you. they move with the preternatural grace of a cat burglar, and always stay at least 20-30 feet back, never once losing you in the hustle and bustle

glod and gimgroth: you are presented to master smith dekagg stoutbelt. he will take the bones and the blade with reverence *"thank you for bringing these home. i shall reward you both"* he takes you down a few dozen flights of stairs to a room full of dwarven craftsmanship. suits of armor sit polished to a shine, along with row after row of amulets and rings. along the far wall, weapon racks sit full to bursting with runed weapons. *"one thing, dealers choice. you have until the sandglass runs out to choose"* dekar says, turning over a sandglass. 

*Spoiler: glod and gimgroth*
Show

you have 7 rounds to find one thing that interests you. It's a half move to the armor and rings , and full move to the weapons. feel free to roll weapon skill to find the best weapon, or AK: runes to find the best runed gear


bruno: you find a tailor of good repute for noble clothes. gimme a haggle roll to see how expensive its gonna be

wighard: are you gonna investigate this gold college magister?

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is not surprised to hear this, in fact he would be amazed to find out there weren't people very interested in him - but its nice to have a name.

He will conspicuously and obviously take himself and Siobhan to the Light College and to the Cathedral of Sigmar; spending a few hours in the Nihonese suite writing letters to his own order, the Maga Onyll and the Magus Trakore.

Also going to write to the Reiksmarshall thanking him for his help, and report that they have come across a certain artefact (Misericorde of Poisonous Malice - but won't explicitly say so) that he feels that this is best given to one of the more direct Imperial authorities that might make use of it and can he recommend someone to take it off his hands?
(Effectively angling to be put in touch with Imperial Intelligence)

----------


## dojango

Not entirely confident about her ability to talk her way past the bouncers, Jasmine slides around to the back of the establishment and cases it for back doors, windows, fire exits, skylights, or other alternate forms of entry.

----------


## Morovir

Bowing in reverence to the venerable elder, Glod moves over to the runed wargear, careful to not appear too avaricious. Using an appraising gaze, he looks over the items, seeking something of true value that would bring him strength.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Academic Knowledge (Runes): (1d100)[*98*] TN 54

FP rerolled in OOC thread for a 36

----------


## farothel

Bruno headed towards a tailor he had done business with before, knowing he did business with the nobility and would at least be interested in buying the silk.  Arriving in the shop he explained the deal he wanted to make.  The bolt of silk for a set of clothing like the nobility wore for himself and his companions.  He also added that he wanted an extra set of clothing in the Bretonnian style.  He would get the others to come in for a fitting of course, and he made sure to mention that this bolt of silk was something quite unique and quite rare, even in a city as Altdorf.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I don't have the haggle skill, so half Fel it is: (1d100)[*41*] vs 28
reroll with FP in OOC: *14*

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: the windows are all barred and bolted, the back door has a sturdy padlock, and the fire escape is a good two feet above your head. whoever is in charge of this dive is clearly no slouch in the saddle. if you want in back, gimme pick lock at -20

glod: you see two choices. there is an BQ axe with a temporary rune of grudges and a permanent rune of luck, or a BQ warhammer with a permanent rune of fury, and a temporary rune of spellbreaking

bruno: you get the noble garb for 40 gc per person

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth bows his head in thanks and walks over to the piles of weapons looking them over for a mastercrafted great pick.   He strokes his beard as he looks over the assembly of fine weapons.  Picking a few up to test the weight. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*WS* - (1d100)[*29*] 4 degrees of success.  If Glod shares what runic weapons he's found Gimgroth would be happy to take which ever he doesn't select.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine scowls and mutters that she'd better tell the fire marshal about this place, if he isn't already passed out face down inside.  Then when nobody is watching, she pulls some lockpicks out of a back pocked of her coat and tries to finesse the padlock.  Good thing they used the exact same model she'd spent hours learning on during long boring shifts...

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*3*] v. 44, FP if needed (1d100)[*10*]

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: you find a BQ greatpick on a back rack. its shine has dimmed somwhat, but it calls to you.

jasmine: the lock clicks open, exposing a cooking spot where halflings wash dishes. you hear a *"what was that?"* in reikspiel from farther in

----------


## farothel

Bruno agrees to the bargain and hands over a small advance, letting the tailor know that he would have the others come in for fittings as soon as possible.  He could start with Bruno's outfits in the meantime.  After that he will go to an armourer to have a full chainmail fitted, as well as a better helmet.  He will offer his mailshirt in exchange.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine moves to one of the tubs of dirty dishes and says in the halfling patois "Sorry I'm late, bloody humans and their strict conception of 'time', yaknowwhatImean?  Shift over, let me at them pots, if the boss comes let's say I always been here, whaddya say, proudfoot?" as she finds a washtub that offers a slightly better spot to avoid notice from prying eyes and gets to work scrubbing (and eavesdropping).

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: the halfling nods agreeably, and goes back to washing pots and pans: gimme a perception check at -10 to see what you pick up and a toughness test to avoid getting a level of fatigue

----------


## dojango

Jasmine quickly gets in the flow of washing the dishes and pots.  The chore is not done too often, and they are all covered with thick layers of grime, dried food, and tarnish.  They would never pass inspection and Jasmine tackles the task with a vengeance, very quickly producing a large pile of shining clean dishes and pots.  Unfortunately in the clatter and bustle of the washing station she loses track of the conversation inside...

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis takes the liberty of seeing the horse seller he used last time in town, lining up the purchase of the two drafts and the carts for them tomorrow, as well as teeing up the sale of the black warhorse for one of the hagglers tomorrow.  But on his way out he spots the figure that has been following him through town, and as it darts out of sight again, he gives it a chance for honest engagement.

Come now; were you looking to speak with me - or are you too shy to to pick my pocket in the end?  Wont you come out?

----------


## wilphe

Sometimes Wighard gets the feeling that something is about to happen, or possibly it is that his senses are heightened these days to a level he is not consciously aware of.

Either way he feels the presence of about half a dozen young men outside the door, apparently waiting for something. He drops Schlapp gently onto the pillow and beckons Siobhan to ready her crossbow to cover the door.

With his own axe and shield ready he heads over to the door

You sure he's here?

Positive

Well go on then

You do it

If these are assassins they are remarkably diffident ones, he flings open the door to find half a dozen apprentices in ages from late teens to early 20s looking sheepish

*Can I help you?
*
There is an awkward pause

*Well?*

Well.  We.

ustwantedtoseeifyouwerereal

*Am I?*

Are you?

*This is not a game of "Are you ****ing for real".

Neither am I in the mood for entry level philosophical dialogue

What. Do You. Want.*

We'dheardtherewasarealyoungmagisterhere.

Wewantedtoknowifitwastrueornot

Wighard blinks

*Come in*

Wighard takes the standard Nihonese kneeling position, forcing the apprentices to do the same save one and cuddling Schlapp in his lap

*You don't want to sit with us*

I would rather remain standing sir

It turns out that rumours of Wighard's elevation have been filtering through the College, a little bit warped by the time they reach the Junior Apprentice level but still.

A few are resentful of this, the majority seem to be very happy because it gives them some hope and they are anxious to know how he did it

*I don't know either, sorry. As much as a surprise to me as it is to you*

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: there is no response, and the person has disappeared into the crowd

jasmine: you got nothing out of washing dishes. gonna call it quits or attempt something else?

wighard: whatcha doing with the apprentices? gonna tell them some stories?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine attempts to quiz the other halfling workers to see if they know which crime syndicate runs the tavern or if they know who the "fat pompous lord who's sitting in the back room" meets with on the regular.  Halflings workers tend to be overlooked and usually know more than they let on...  of course, they're also far savvier than they let on and once she gets going, she finds herself talking about some of her more recent wild adventures and doesn't really let them get a word in edgewise.  Any rate, once she's finished gossiping and made a dent in the dishes she'll slink out the back door and head back to Bruno's estate to meet the others and to wash off all the grease from her hands and clothes.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gossip test, I guess?  (1d100)[*72*] v. 61

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine, im gonna offer you a choice. you figure out which criminal enterprise runs this place, but youre gonna get in their bad books and get a death mark

----------


## farothel

During his time at the tailor and the armourer, Bruno will talk to them to see if he can get some of the common gossip that goes around in Altdorf at the moment.  That way he knows a bit what's going on.  But he's not going to push for information and heads home as soon as his purchases are complete.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


gossip roll: [roll]1d100[/rol] vs 77

----------


## MrAbdiel

That evening, Bertelis has taken the time to rack up his armor and clean it up nicely.  There are pits and scratches and dents that will require Glod's touch; but it stands on the armor doll proud and presentable.  When Bruno passes by sporting his own new chain, Bertelis calls him into the room, which now smells of polishing compound and candlesmoke, and gestures to the armor.

"I have told you about this armor, yes?  We recovered it from an unknown, fallen warrior in the woods near Trundheim.  We saw him turned over to the Morrites, and the armor cleaned up; and it has served me ever since.  But... I cannot wear it into Bretonnia."  He makes a gesture loosely up and down at it.  "It is, I find, good enough - the knight who wore it before me did not die of it's failure, but some other cause.  But plate armor like this... it is Imperial, you see?  Born of Sigmar's sons, and their generations of trade and good will with the dwarves.  Bretonnians do not wear such things; our heavy armor is a hauberk of chain over the first layer, leather cuirass...  No, I think I will not wear it anymore, as we take this pilgrimmage.  It's home belongs to Sigmar; it ought to be worn by a son of Sigmar.  Would you wear it, Baronet Richter?"

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will spend an hour or so chatting with the apprentices and talking to them about his military service and the ideals of his order but expressly not about the fraught relations between the college and his order before dismissing them to be about their chores.

----------


## LarsWester

At the Dwarven Embassy's armory Glod points out a fine pair of rune inscribe weapons to Gimgroth.  After a few seconds of thought he picks up the Warhammer with the runes of Fury and Might inscribed.  The Fury is a permanent rune while the Might rune could be activate in dire situations.  Gimgroth lifts the weapon and kisses its head bowing low thanking the master smith Dekar Stoutbelt for the great reward.   
Master smith besides these astonishing gift do you perhaps have an extra suit of plate that I could purchase before leaving Altdorf? I doubt that I'll get the opportunity to purchase one elsewhere.

----------


## farothel

Bruno was surprised at the offer from Bertelis.  He had become used in seeing the Bretonnian in full plate.
"I'm honoured," he said, "but I don't understand.  Don't Bretonnians use full plate?  I think I once saw a few Bretonnian knights wearing full plate."

----------


## bramblefoot

everyone please gimme a rumor you heard about either the caravan, the route or the city of couronne

anyway, we cut to the party leaving the city of altdorf with the shallyan caravan. two outriders take the lead, followed by several wagons pulled by draft horses. the rear is the camp followers and other walking folk

please put yourselves in the caravan where you will

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

im gonna use that 99 somewhere on this trip, so be prepared


now is a time to rp, so make good use of it before something happens

----------


## MrAbdiel

> Bruno was surprised at the offer from Bertelis.  He had become used in seeing the Bretonnian in full plate.
> "I'm honoured," he said, "but I don't understand.  Don't Bretonnians use full plate?  I think I once saw a few Bretonnian knights wearing full plate."


"Plate, yes - gauntlets, sabatons, helms.  But this interlocking construction?  It is fine, but... it is not how my father rode into battle, or his father; or my king."  He gives Bruno a firm clap on the shoulder.  "Wear it, with pride; pass it on, some day, to the next young knight who joins the Company who needs it, ah?  We make a tradition, this way."

* * * * *

Siobhan has spent more time with Rainier than Bertelis, in recent months; and he is a little struck with bittersweet feelings as the riding horse instinctively turns to her, and not him, for a nuzzle when they are setting out.  But he is happy to be back in the saddle, once more; less burdened in his mere chain and leather, tearing up and back the length of the column from time to time and then, once he has made his personal patrols, dismounted to walk alongside the pilgrims.  This is a halfway measure with which he is satisfied; he does not find it honorable to ride while ladies walk, but can saddle up without concern when he is actively outriding.  He spends most of his time toward the rear of the column, chatting with the pilgrims; teaching them phrases in Breton and filling their hearts with stories of his homeland - its many and broad plains, not so crowded and full of beasts and goblins as the heart of the Empire.  Most of all, he takes delight in making the handful of children who are present in the pilgrimage laugh: he develops a habit of being somewhere in the column of pilgrims, and then piping up on his flute, which sends the children swarming to find him... only to discover him hanging off the side of Adelhard's saddle, using the horse as a blind, or some other ridiculous thing.  Some, or all of this, might be to take the traveller's minds off the *rumor* he has heard circulating - that dark elves have been prowling the coast of Couronne; a historical prelude to a season of slaving, and rapine by the malicious Drukhi.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard brings up the rear with the medical cart, there to succour any who might drop out, with a few casks of light ale for the thirsty and some waybread for the hungry.

His bow is secured neatly between the seats as is his newly acquired blunderbuss whilst he surveys the group of pilgrims to see who will be the first to fall.

He knows that the attrition rate on this pilgrimage is very high, but if you get as far the Bretonnian border you will probably make it. He wants to get as many people there as he can - and has the added advantage that he's got a _Light of Purity_ burning in the glass on the cart so thdose who are ill are not going to get worse during the trip.

Of course that is a direct challenge to the Fly Lord and the clergy in Altdorf seemed more than usually worried about that.

Still, its not like they had not been a spider to the Fly Lords' minions before and that's the one opponent that Shallyans will actually fight

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


PS Wighard will have taken two locks of hair from everyone unless they have some Samson like objection

----------


## farothel

"Very well, I accept," Bruno said.  He didn't know much about Bretonnia, but one thing he did know was that they were very touchy about honour.
"One thing I would like to ask," he said, "can you teach us a bit about Bretonnia during the trip, so we don't make too many social mistakes?"

*************

Bruno would take point.  He had been a roadwarden, so this was not the first time he had guided a group of people on the road.  He knew about ambushes so he would try to check out potential trouble spots.  He was still adapting to the full plate armour, but while on his horse it wasn't too bad.  Walking with it made him a bit slower, but he could still move more than he had expected.  He had gone back to the roadwardens in Altdorf before they left, and they told him that lately a few coaches had disappeared on the spot where the road skirted the swamps around Marienburg.  They didn't know why, and it was out of their jurisdiction as it was outside the empire, but they had heard about it.  Bruno had told the rest of their group, but not the pilgrims as he didn't want to panic them and besides, there was little they could do besides trying to protect them if an attack occurs.

----------


## Morovir

Glod sits in one of the wagons near the front of the caravan, continuing work on the company's runesword. It was still a long way off completion, but he still needed to put in the effort each day in order to bestow upon it the potency it needed to have, and so he saw this as a better use of his time than walking alongside the camp followers. As he works patiently on the rune, muttering arcane words over it and delicately polishing it, he glances down briefly at the helm gifted to him by the dwarfen elders. A masterwork piece of armour, it provides full protection to his entire head, covering his face and the top of his beard with a pitiless visage, much in the same style as those used by the ironbreakers guarding the tunnels beneath the Karaks. If the rumours were correct, the road to Couronne was the preferred hunting ground for bands of orc brigands, and so he feels that he may have need of its protection sooner rather than later. That, and the runes he had studied whilst in the embassy made him confident that he could face anything that the road to Bretonnia could throw at him.

----------


## bramblefoot

the first two days go by smoothly, but at midday on the third, the sky is split by torrential rains and lightning. still the caravan proceeds along the twisting roadway, barely able to see twenty feet in front of you. 

bruno: you are riding ahead. you see a pair of crudely felled trees across the road. your senses are tingling that there is an ambush coming

bertelis: strange things seem to move in the woods to the left. the shadows themselves seem to form mocking images of daemonettes. can i get a wp roll at -10 or take an IP?

wighard: kwolf alerts you to something _bad_ in the area headed your way. do tell me what it is, and what it would take to kill it

jasmine: what issues have the rain caused, and how are you attempting to rectify them?

glod aand gimgroth: any questions for thurfam longbelly?

----------


## dojango

Once the rains begin, the roads start to turn to a river of mud. The wagons have to be lightened to make it through, which means nobody can ride them, and it means that everyone has to carry that much more. There's not much she can do, other than add a double load to her mule's pack, but while they are getting things organized, she makes sure to kindle a large fire and get a pot of tea going, to which she adds a generous helping of brandy, and makes sure everyone gets a hot mug of it to warm them. At least until they get cold. And wet. And then they have to stop...

----------


## wilphe

24th Ploughtide Bezahltag/Taxday

Wighard 13/13W 0/2FP


Kwolf lights on Wighard's shoulder,

*You sure?

Kaw!*

Wighard leads the horse in a pivot to head back the way they came.

*Back and to high ground! Flood is coming!*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*93*] Drive 34

----------


## farothel

The weather wasn't good, and Bruno wasn't all too happy about traveling in such weather.  But he still knew his job and that was to check for potential trouble along the road.  Coming around a corner he spotted the two logs across the road, clearly cut by someone (or something).  He didn't wait and immediately turned around towards the group to warn people for the ambush.  He had just arrived when Wighard called out for flooding.
"And I've noticed an ambush down the road," he said, "let's put the wagons so on high ground that we can defend ourselves behind them and hopefully the flood will wash the logs from the ambush away."

He will check for higher ground and lead the wagons there.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


in case it's needed: outdoor survival: (1d100)[*31*] vs 59

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Flashback - Previous Conversation with Gimgroth*
Show




> Gimgroth waves back to Emil.  It was good to see the Scholar again was it not Sir Bertelis? I remember a time when I thought the two of you were to come to blows.   I think our journey together has changed you as much if not more than it changed me Knight.  the dwarf took a drink from his bottle of spirits before offering the knight a drink from the same bottle.  Boats made Gimgroth anxious, he drank when he was anxious.


He took the drink; even swigged it without complaint, though not deeply; an easy phlegmatism replacing the melancholy that was beginning to visit him in some frequency.  "Hah, yes.  Emil, like strong drink, is best enjoyed in small dozes, lest one be driven to foolishness.  It is easier to like him, now that we are not travelling with him.  But I do respect him, moreso for the good he is doing these poor people.  Perhaps he has become less naïve; perhaps I have become more accommodating.  But you are right; it was good to see him again."  He gives the dwarf a glance over as he passes back the bottle, and intuits some of his discomfort.  It didn't seem right to ask about about the changes he was referring to - Gimgroth's habit for self reproach was as clear as his truncated beard.  And Bertelis was developing his own self reproach, now; his inability to protect the halfling lass from nefarious actors weighing on him... much like he imagined Gimgroth's own frustration when Wighard suffers, on the field.

So he talked about something else, instead; his favorite topic of all: Bretonnia.

"I wonder, my friend, if you have ever heard the tale of the Grail Companions, and the Twelve Battles.  You would like them, I think; they mostly involve the hewing of orcs, and goblins, and giants.  Of the twelve, my favorite is Marcus d'Bordeleaux, for obvious reasons.  But Marcus comes later - first, you must hear of Gilles; and the great red dragon, Smearghus..."

He rabbits on in this manner for the rest of the boat ride.





> the first two days go by smoothly, but at midday on the third, the sky is split by torrential rains and lightning. still the caravan proceeds along the twisting roadway, barely able to see twenty feet in front of you. 
> 
> bertelis: strange things seem to move in the woods to the left. the shadows themselves seem to form mocking images of daemonettes. can i get a wp roll at -10 or take an IP?


Bertelis knows the images are false.  _She_ was taunting him.  He could not see her when she was there; and when she was was not there, he frequently saw her.  He watched the shapes only he could see caper and cavort in the treeline until the rain came, blessedly obscuring them; a mercy of the Lady, perhaps.

When he snapped back to reality, he realized how he had missed the beginning of the flood - and burst into action, racing down the line on Adelhard's back, splashing through the running shallows as he goes, encouraging the line to move, and to help one another, and where necessary, pulling someone up onto his horse to deposit them a little higher up the slope on the high side of the road.  He did not hear the call about the ambush; but if he had, he would be exasperated.  These pilgrims had nothing to steal - why rob them?

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth had been walking amongst the pilgrims as a dwarf does not complain nor tire as easily as the Umgi.  He would occasionally spell one of the humans pulling a handcart loaded with a lame friend or family member.  While pulling the old, frail, sick or lame Gimgroth would ask them to entreat him with a family story or legend.   He was in such a position when when the rainwaters surged toward the caravan and the cries of *Flood! Flood! To the high ground!* spread around the column.
Wilhelm ye must carry your own father again and get to the high ground quickly now lad.  Gimgroth called the young teen back to the handcart loaded with the boys lame father. He had noticed a nearby wagon driver was haven difficulty getting the wheels to grip as the ground rapidly became a slog of mud and water.  Gimgroth sprung into action helping the larger Umgi driver out of his seat and taking his place behind the reins.  
Ya! Come now steeds we must move before ye drown.
Under Gimgroth's hand the wagon loaded with supplies vital to the pilgrimage begins to surge forward through the muck.  Eventually gaining drier footing as it creaked and strained up to higher ground.  As he drove the horse forward Gimgroth repeated the call. Flood waters rise and so must we!  After me if you wish to see Couronne.

In the back of Gimgroth's mind doubts swirled already they were facing difficulties and they haven't even reached the first waypoint.   His thoughts turned toward Axe-Bite Pass and the rumors of the Skullsmasher Orcs and their recent raids of farms around Helmgart and Hochpointe. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*DriveVs51* - (1d100)[*13*]  Success!
Fortune Point reroll if needed *DriveVs51* - (1d100)[*70*]

----------


## bramblefoot

the party finds a patch of high ground, and the laborious process of setting up the wagons commences. everyone gimme toughness or take a level of fatigue

when thats all done, lightning strikes and in the flash, you all see a dragon ogre lumber on by on the road

can i get a terror test at -20?

----------


## wilphe

Wighard manages to get his cart to dry ground without too much of any issue but is then yanked to the ground as he and his horse try to spook in different directions

----------


## farothel

Bruno had just helped some people to get on dry ground when he saw the dragon ogre.  Swallowing his lunch back down, he turned his horse around and charged down, his demilance ready to impale the dragon ogre in order to buy his friends time to reorganize themselves.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


charge with my warhorse: (1d100)[*44*] vs 56 (reroll FP if needed: (1d100)[*15*])

damage: (1d10+4)[*13*] or (1d10+4)[*13*] (impact quality)

if needed:
Ulric's fury: (1d100)[*36*] vs 56 for extra damage: (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## bramblefoot

the demilance hits the dragon ogre's scales, and does minor damage before shattering. the dragon ogre roars in anger and will attempt to tail strike bruno off his horse, while the scaled forelegs slash at the horse

(1d100)[*95*]

(2d100)[*62*][*42*](104)

(1d10+8)[*12*]
(1d10+8)[*16*]

the tail strike misses, but the two clawed legs strike deep.

after this, the dragon ogre opens the throttle and moves on past

----------


## farothel

As his horse buckles under him from the blows, Bruno quickly slips out of the stirrups and jumps off, despite being burdened by the full plate.  Seeing the critter run off away from the group, he decided wisely not to pursue it, at least not alone.

----------


## dojango

"Well, ya don't see one of those every day, eh?" comments Jasmine as she spots the huge beast.  Her pistol is almost instantly in her hand, but she stays her shot as Bruno charges down the hill.  In a moment, the fight is over and the beast keeps going, so she rushes down the hill to where Bruno is recovering.  "Taal's horns, did ya see the size of that thing?  Course ya did, sorry about yer horse, poor beastie is ridin' with Taal's herds now, I reckon.  Where's the thing goin?  Should we chase it down?  Mebbe figure out where it came from?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis pulls up Adelhard as he sees the tremendous figure in the pounding rain.  And for a moment, his heart tight in his chest, his mind desperately makes connections that aren't there.

_She has send this one to kill me._

And he can _feel_ himself dying, like he almost died in Altdorf; in the dark, helpless to even land a redeeming blow-

He is out of his own body, now; watching himself make a desperate charge: lance shattering, Adelhard paying the price.  But that's not him, is it?  No - it's Bruno, in the armor recently gifted.  And oh, the bloody spectacle of the steed struck down beneath him!  This act, this rough and unforgivable equicide, snaps Bertelis back; and preparing his own lance, he spurs Adelhard to close the distance.  But by then, the creature is gone, and Jasmine is already there to check on the baronet.  When it's clear Bruno is alright, Bertelis regards the fallen horse with genuine sorrow; but gets about the necessary act of removing its saddle and harness.

"A dragon-ogre - horrific.  A leftover of the Everchosen's hordes, perhaps; gone to ground near where his part of the warhost came apart.  They live in the World's Edge Mountains, especially up toward Norsca.  When storms come - " He glances up at the rain, and brewing thunder as he works, - "...they come out and dare the lightning, to spite the gods.  He goes, perhaps, to a high place; and will return to his cave or lair as the storm gives out.  On many days I would say chase - especially to avenge this noble charger - but we cannot leave the pilgrims!  We must mark this place, and return with retribution another day!"  A crack of lightning breifly illuminates the road, as if goading them to hurry.  He hands off the saddle and tack to a couple of pilgrims who have come over to help, directing them to deposit it in one of the party's wagons.  "Now, we must look to our charges - we dare not retreat to truly high ground, lest we encounter the creature or more of its kind - but we cannot stay in the path of the waters!  We must take them, and the wagons, off the road and halfway up the slope, into the trees; and wait the wrath of the tempest past!"

----------


## wilphe

Wighard picks himself up out of the mud, calmer now that the beast has departed but concerned that at least some of the pilgrims have fled into the woods.

*We have two problems now: Some of our charges have fled and when their wits return they will need to find their way back

Secondly if someone was intending to ambush us, it was not that.*

----------


## bramblefoot

the party gathers the fleeing supplicants and beds down for the night. can i get toughness tests or gain the common cold?

in the morning, the tents are struck and the caravan moves out. the logs have been pushed to the side by the floodwaters, allowing a path through

after another few hours of travel, you come across a carriage. the driver is dead, an orc arrow through the eye. baggage and bodies lie in the way of the path

can i get a wp test or take an ip

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth wakes from troubled dreams of Dragon Ogres dancing in lightning storms.   Relieved to find the logs cleared by the floodwaters the pilgrimage caravan begins winding its way again.  
When they reach the site of the carriage ambush Gimgroth moves to the head of the line to help clear the bodies from the path.  As he is clearing the bodies he does a quick search of the site to gain any knowledge or any valuables left unplundered.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Search* - (1d100)[*1*]  ohhh a 1 vs 28!
Toughness and WP rolls in OOC forum.   Both passed.

----------


## farothel

The following morning, Bruno made sure he was up early to search for any missing horses that were not returned.  He would use his riding horse (if it was still there), a bit sad that he didn't have his charger anymore.  His lance was less a problem, as he was better with a sword and his pistol and without a warhorse it would be useless anyway.  Hopefully he would be able to get another horse in Bretonnia.

When they arrived at the carriage, he immediately looked around.  There was little he could do for the bodies (except maybe burry them) but this could also be an ambush.  He quickly loaded his pistol, just in case.  And he made a mental note to report this and the dragon ogre at the nearest authority.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*93*] vs 59

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: you find a single golden coin with a skull motif on it. as you pick it up, the wind begins to blow strong and the smell of salt begins to amplify on the wind

----------


## wilphe

Wighard stays at the back, covering the rear quarter for any signs of ambush from that direction

----------


## bramblefoot

the wind amplifies to a gale for a few seconds and then ceases. the caravan is alight with muttering. you hear things like *"cursed endeavor"* and *"great what now"*

can i get a fellowship roll at -10 to allay suspicions

----------


## dojango

Jasmine wakes up the next morning with a rasping cough and rheumy eyes.  She feels miserable and grouchy, but when the other pilgrims start complaining, she starts reminding them that they're heading towards good health and good fortune, and leaving disease and misfortune behind.  Besides, she points out, the purpose of the pilgrimage is to overcome the trials of the path and become stronger by it.  Or die trying...

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*93*] v. 41 Fel (less whatever the penalty for being sick is)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis takes to riding ahead, now that Bruno is unhorsed of his battle steed; but he keeps parallel and checks in frequently with the baronet for what seems like small reasons.  After a few such visits, with their probing, vague concerning questions, it might become clear to him that Bertelis is probing for a much deeper grief, over the loss of the horse - and seems almost wary and disbelieving when Bruno's sorrow is measured and statesmanly instead of poetic and rich.

The ambush site, though, is distressing to see.. but it's the least of the horrors they've experienced. He rides out to check the surrounds to see if there's another lingering ambush; but failing that, he checks to see the condition of the carriage; the fate of its horses; the fate of the occupants.  Who did they seem to be?  What were they doing?

He offers to Gimgroth, who seems to be rapidly taking account of the scene:  "I am certain you noticed, also, the arrow is orc fletching.  They might have taken the horses to eat later.  If you find their prints, they may indicate the direction of the killer's flight."

----------


## farothel

"And let us have a prayer to Morr to take this man into His embrace and to ask Him to spare us the same fate for many years to come," Bruno added, as he didn't really want to talk too much about dying, "and not to worry, we're here to protect you."
He led the group in a short prayer to Morr.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


let's see if the religious way works: (1d100)[*21*] vs 47 (57 if the charm skill applies)

----------


## bramblefoot

the religious aspect seems to work for now, and the muttering ceases. 

grimgoth, you find orc tracks leading away from the carriage. ze tracks are several hours old, but you could follow them

----------


## Morovir

Seemingly unfazed by both the horrific sights that had come their way and the less frightful, yet no less pernicious, cold, damp weather, Glod stumps through the mud as the pilgrims stumble around along the road.

"Urk..." he growls, joining Gimgroth in looking at the tracks leading away from the carriage.

----------


## bramblefoot

we cut to the party watching the orc camp. eight orcs sit around a fire, eating horsemeat and talking amongst each other. in typical orc fashion, they have posted no guards and are confident that nobody could sneak up on them.

should you choose to attack immediately, gain a suprise round

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth behind the bushes surveys the orc camp eight of them.  He flashes 4 fingers of his left hand twice back to Bertelis.  His right hand closing on a throwing axe.    He makes a wide circle with his left arm fingers pointing down before making a fist and showing three fingers followed by a fist.   Communicating to the knight in the common hand gestures martial men have used for years to implore the party to spread out and attack the camp in unison.  After his signals he winds his left arm through his shield.

Gimgroth creeps close to within 8 yards of one of the orcs and then quickly launches two throwing axes at his target.  As the second throwing axe streaks towards the orc Gimgroth already has his new runed warhammer in his right hand. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Figuring the above is a use of Battle Tongue which I take not only as series of vocabulary but also hand gestures for instances when one must be quiet or can't be heard.    
Full action Swift Attacks (Throwing Axes have Reload of free due to Rapid Reload and so can throw 2 with swift attack)
*Initiative* - (1d10+3)[*9*] for later rounds.
*BSvs56* - (1d100)[*94*] 
*Damage* - (1d10+4)[*10*]
*BSvs56* - (1d100)[*43*] 
*Damage* - (1d10+4)[*7*]
He would then use Quick Draw to pull out his new warhammer.
*Fury* - (1d100)[*42*] *FuryDamage* - (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Eight of them.  On Gimgroth's signal.  We hit them together and hard; we will outnumber them before they know what is happening."

Bertelis passes the battle cant on to the rest of the group as they make their subtle approach.  At Gimgroth's signal, and simultaneous to the axe throwing, Bertelis discards the subtlety for which he has rarely any purpose.

Adélard thunders around the brush concealing their approach; the mail clad knight's lance lowered to strike at an orc sitting on the perimeter of the group as he roars into melee; Adélard's hooves threatening to bowl over and trample another!

*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show

Bertelis' Lance Charge.  Since the enemy is surprised, I guess they get no defences right now!
*vs71* - (1d100)[*26*] for (1d10+6)[*7*] or (1d10+6)[*7*], whichever is higher.  (FP Reroll as necessary *vs71* - (1d100)[*34*])

Adélard *vs40* - (1d100)[*94*] for (1d10+5)[*14*].

Edit: Additional half-action attack in the OOC for *15 damage* against the lance target!

----------


## farothel

Sir Bruno still wasn't all that happy to be on foot again, although he had been for quite some time of his life.  But now he could take it out on some unsuspecting orcs.  He took careful aim over his shield and as the first axe flew in, he let go a shot on what he thought was the leader of the group.  Then he quickly switched to his sword instead of reloading.

*Spoiler: OOC surprise round*
Show


half action: aim
half-action: shoot: (1d100)[*54*] vs 58 for damage: (1d10+4)[*9*] or (1d10+4)[*8*]
free action: switch to sword

----------


## wilphe

25th Ploughtide Konistag

Wighard 13/13W 1/2FP


Wighard isn't greatly assured by the idea of leaving the pilgrims alone when Morr only knows what is about, but they can have the chance to dry out and get themselves together.

Of course he is also very aware of what happened the last time they fought orcs, and doesn't propose to give  these ones a chance. Of course with everyone spreading out he doesn't get to try his new blunderbuss and just uses his bow against whichever one looks wimpiest


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d10)[*2*] Init +5
(1d100)[*26*] BS 64 (34+30)
(1d10)[*7*] Dam3

----------


## dojango

Jasmine finds herself lying in a bit of brush a short distance from the disgusting creatures. From her vantage point she could tell that not only had they failed to marinate the horse meat before cooking it, but they had cooked it well-done! The idea was sickening, although the fact that it was so charred and tough meant that they were too busy chewing to notice the group sneaking up. Once she saw the dwarf's furious attack she leveled her blunderbuss at the group and fired, trying to get to cook responsible for this mess in it's shrapnel blast.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: the lance goes clean through the throat of the orc. he falls with a gurgle

gimgroth: the first axe whistles over the orcs head and into the bushes. the second catches it in the muscular shoulder, slowing it some, but not alot. the second arrow catches him between the eyes and he falls over dead

bruno: the orc that you shot seems to be more pissed off than actually hurt *"waaagh get em boys"* he calls, waving his choppa and preparing to charge. 

jasmine, you hit two. roll for damage

orcs initiative: 
8, 8, 14, 13, 13 ,13

----------


## bramblefoot

the orcs as one grab choppas and move to engage

your back up

----------


## farothel

With at no orc in front of him, Bruno charges in towards the nearest and starts chopping, trying to take the guy down as quickly as possible

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


full attack (as I have a dodge blow and a free parry from shield, so I can't get any more anyway)
attack 1: (1d100)[*23*] vs 46 for damage: (1d10+4)[*14*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*99*] vs 46 for damage: (1d10+4)[*14*]

EDIT: as I'm not in range apparently, I'll charge in and drop the second attack.  22 damage in total (see OOC for extra rolls).

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Glod, OOC:*
Show

Hey buddy, I'm being your co-pilot for until you tag back in.  Hope you're just normal-busy and not serious-busy.  Let me know when you're back in the OOC so I can knock it off.


Bertelis, not quite ready to move to hand weapons, dares the wrath of the orc who has moved to engage him by charging past him at one of the orcs that has proven too slow to arm himself yet!

*Spoiler: Le Charge!*
Show

*vs71* - (1d100)[*1*].  This attack inflicts a -10% penalty to parry and dodge attempts. (1d10+6)[*10*] or (1d10+6)[*8*] damage, if the orc either doesn't have a free parry or dodge from somewhere, or fails.

Adelhard also tramples, at *Vs40* - (1d100)[*81*] for (1d10+5)[*12*].

Edit: That's 10 damage to the head.


Glod pulls his axe out of the side of the orc he sunk it in during his charge, and attempts to finish it off!

*Spoiler: Kneel before Glod!*
Show

*vs71* - (1d100)[*95*]. For (1d10+5)[*8*] or (1d10+5)[*10*].

Edit: That's a whiff.

----------


## bramblefoot

the orc, for maximum disrespect goes for a chop at adelhard

(1d100)[*25*]

(1d10+6)[*9*]

that is a hit for 9 wounds

----------


## bramblefoot

another orc goes down. the one unattended will make a runner for the woods, pulling a horn from his belt as he does so and raising it to his lips

----------


## wilphe

Wighard sends an arrow after the fleeing orc


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*66*] 34
(1d10)[*1*] +3



*Bertelis kindly kill the fleeing one there's a good chap*

----------


## dojango

Spotting the fleeing orc, Jasmine coolly draws her pistol with a practiced flourish, aims for a moment, and then takes the shot...  "Winged him!" she says.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*4*] v. 74, (1d10+4)[*9*] or (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## LarsWester

As an orc makes the foolish decision to pull a weapon and come within hammer distance with Gimgroth the dwarf smiles underneath his helm.  He starts swinging his new hammer happy to be given a chance to test it in battle.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


FULL ACTION SWIFT ATTACK
*WSvs82* - (1d100)[*98*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*]
*WSvs82* - (1d100)[*15*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*]
*WSvs82* - (1d100)[*74*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*11*]

Any Fury Confirm *WSvs82* - (1d100)[*78*] *FuryDamage* - (3d10)[*8*][*2*][*9*](19)

----------


## bramblefoot

the orc goes down with his head pulped in like a melon

----------


## bramblefoot

the unattended orc will make a beeline for bertelis and attempt to tackle him off adelhard

(1d100)[*3*] hit 

(1d100)[*99*] fumble

the one on glod will make an desperate attack

(1d100)[*59*] miss

(1d10+6)[*8*]

the other orc will make an attack on bertelis

(1d100)[*14*] hit

(1d10+6)[*9*]

----------


## wilphe

3 on 5 in the main melee, his intervention doesn't seem necessary

Wighard sends another arrow after the fleeing orc, which happens to hit just above the wrist where he is holding the horn

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*23*]34
(1d10)[*7*]+3

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Kneel Before Glod*
Glod deflects the Orc's dying blows with his shield, and strikes to finish what he started!

*Spoiler: Wrath of Glod*
Show

*Vs71* - (1d100)[*54*] for (1d10+5)[*9*] or (1d10+5)[*6*].



*Bertelis Brings the Hurt-elis*
Bertelis wheels on Adelhard and avoids the grabbing paws of one orc; but in doing so he permits the first assailant's choppa to slip beside the shield, and lacerate his shoulder.  Burning with righteous indignation, he spurs and wheels on the wounded and equally furious Adelhard, horse and rider striking with lance and hoof at the enemy!

*Spoiler: Gallic Bravo*
Show


The first orc is already injured, so we'll work on him before any later attacks track onto the johnny-come-lately.

*Attack1Vs61* - (1d100)[*53*] for (1d10+6)[*16*], and a -10 to the Orc's parry.
*Attack2Vs61* - (1d100)[*82*] for (1d10+6)[*10*], and a -10 to the Orc's parry.
*AdelhardVs30* - (1d100)[*58*] for (1d10+5)[*15*]

----------


## wilphe

Wighard looks at the aftermath of the short and one sided battle.

*Bertelis you are walking please until I get a chance to look at Adelhard, I'm heading back to tell the pilgrims to break camp with haste. I would like to be out of here before someone reacts to the shots.

Do not tarry please*

He hustles back the way they came

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Oui, as you say, _herr-doktor_; we shall not be here long."

And indeed, they need not be.  They need only confiscate back whatever trinkets the brutes thought worth looting.  Bertelis would take a moment to, with respect, actually pray over the skulls of the horses taken for eating, commending them to the herd of the Lord of all Horses, rather than this ignoble end; and will enlist Glod and Gimgroth in a duty he is sure they will agree is necessary - taking the heads from all the orks, and mounting them on the broken hafts of the orc's crude weapons as a warning to whoever shall find them.

*Spoiler: OOC Activities!*
Show

If there's any personal effects with names that we can return to families, or anything else, we'll take them for sure.  But otherwise, since this was just a carriage of normal folks and not a treasure train, I don't expect much loot before we head back!

----------


## dojango

Despite Bertelis not actually inviting her, Jasmine will also enthusiastically help with beheading the orcs and putting their heads up as a warning.  After all, not only is it important that justice be done, it is also important that it be seen that justice has been done.  "Don't worry about the bodies," she says as she tries to lift a massive skull onto a broken shaft, "The wolves and crows will come along to clean them up."

----------


## bramblefoot

The company of the burning slug loots the campsite finding only a clay horse figurine and a crude set of knucklebone dice

As you return to the caravan, you find an imperial messenger waiting for you all *message for one sir bertelis roche* he calls holding up a letter. It has the seal of your fathers holding 

*there is also a message to the company of the burning slug* he calls, holding out an letter with no seal

Who is taking the letters, and are you gonna read them now or later

----------


## MrAbdiel

Impressed at the fortune of the courier finding them, Bertelis is eager to take his letter.  He takes the other, too; but will hand it off to Wighard; or honestly, anyone who appears eager to read.  He immediately opens his own letter, and digests the import within.

----------


## wilphe

*there is also a message to the company of the burning slug* 

*Present*

Wighard will take the company letter and tip the messenger

*Get ready to move out please people. We killed a bunch of orcs but there will be more, because there always are. Want to be at the camp ground by the Pink Peacock well before nightfall.*

----------


## bramblefoot

sir bertelis: the letter is from your father, and his handwriting seems to have deteriorated slightly from the last time. there is a slight bit of blood on the paper, as if he was coughing while writing .

_dear bertelis. the situation is grim. the vermilion flue has struck the holding with a vengeance, and your mother has disappeared. the healthy are stuck tending to the bedridden, and the dead are burned daily. there is no one left to search for your mother, so if you find her, take care of her as i may not be long for the world. do not return home, i beg of you

with love, your father_

wighard: the letter is unsigned. written in a looping script is _see you at castle lyonesse_

----------


## farothel

Sir Bruno was surprised that they managed to get the Orcs down as quickly as they had.  He reloaded his pistol, just in case, before heading back to the pilgrims, just in case there would be an ambush from the other side.  He was working on making sure the pilgrims were ready to move on as soon as the rest of the group headed back.  He was at the wrong end of the column when the letters arrived, so Wighard took it and started to read it.  Bruno just waited to see what was going on, while looking around for any problems.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*29*] vs 69

----------


## wilphe

> wighard: the letter is unsigned. written in a looping script is _see you at castle lyonesse_


*Charming, are you able to take a reply back?*

Having already given a tip, and not so subtly signalling that another might be on the way


Also does this writing match any other that he has seen?

----------


## bramblefoot

*"of course"* the imperial messenger says. *"fair warning, i took that all the way from the border of marienburg, so i dunno if you'll get an answer"*

*Spoiler: wighard*
Show

it does not

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis reads over his letter in silence in the midst of the group, and his countenance falls precipitously.  Visibly, he is desolated by the news.

Dazed, he takes his brother's battered and worn writing kit from a saddlebag, and begins to compose a short reply.

_Father,

I am on my way home.  Do not despair; the testing of our faith develops perseverance.

Your Son,

Bertelis._

This he hands off to the courier, nodding his understanding of the warning just given.  He secures its passage with a few gold crowns; and then is quiet, and shellshocked, for the rest of the day's march towards Marienburg, on the way to Couronne.

----------


## bramblefoot

the caravan stops a few hours before nightfall at the pink peacock. the caravan makes camp. there is a travelling circus in the next spot over, and a long raven haired knife thrower comes over to the company of the burning slug.*"im looking for emil reissner?"* she purrs, looking at all of you with a sultry expression. the pendant dangles between her voluptuous boobs, and it seems to have grown a little bigger

can i get a wp at -10 for everyone but bertelis, who rolls at +10 due to his glum mood

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth smiles as he imagines his student friends adventures with this sultry circus performer.  The legend of the Order of the Burning Slug grows if it's preceded us to your ears. 
Unfortunately you won't find Emil among our numbers this evening.  While he remains an honorary member of the order he is no longer actively serving. the dwarf answers with an honest smile. Who might you be to our friend and compatriot, my Lady?

----------


## bramblefoot

*"emil and i had a torrid encounter in a talabheim bar's rented room"* zarinna says, chuckling a little at the silliness of it all *"i just thought i'd let Emil's' comrades know he's got a beautiful bouncing baby on the way"* she says, patting her stomach

----------


## wilphe

*They neglected to sign it, so just tell us who its from and I'll save you the effort of having to take a reply but still pay you
*

Wighard gives Bertelis his space during the next part of the trip, when the Bretonnian is ready to talk, he'll take


++++++++++++++

Wighards decides to sabotage any attempt at seduction from this woman by being a boorish *******

*Well if you are sure it is his, you'll find him playing dress-up lordship at Westvein on the Reik

A unacknowledged bastard is something else he needs to complete the set.*

----------


## bramblefoot

*"it was given to me by a masked man"* the courier says. *"suffice it to say he didn't give his name"*

at the camp

zarinna harrumphs, and says *"fine. I'll be sure to tell him about your boorishness"* she stalks off after making eye contact with bertelis, and beckoning him to follow. 

bert, gimme wp at -10 or follow

----------


## wilphe

> *"it was given to me by a masked man"* the courier says. *"suffice it to say he didn't give his name"*


*Did he happen to have one arm?*

----------


## LarsWester

> *Well if you are sure it is his, you'll find him playing dress-up lordship at Westvein on the Reik
> 
> A unacknowledged bastard is something else he needs to complete the set.*


Gimgroth looks shocked at Wighard's response.  After Zarinna leaves he address Wighard Dress-up lordship.  Has your view of our former companion dropped so much? 
An unacknowledged bastard is still one's offspring.  I'm sure a man of Emil's disposition would raise the child as a proper heir.   Did something happen between you two when we were last in Westvein?    Are you jealous of the books Wighard?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Gimgroth is shocked at Wighard's out of character boorishness concerning a former companion.  I'm playing that his WP was so good he didn't even detect the seduction attempt.  But he also is not the brightest so he doesn't get what Wighard is doing here.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis's eyes drift after Zarinna for a moment - he's a man of principle, but he's not literally carved from stone - and for a crazy moment it looks like he will wander off after the apparent hookup-turned-mother-to-be of his friend's child.  But even he can see he doesn't want that - he just wants to be confronting something other than the truth.

Back in the privacy of their camp next to the Pink Peacock, shows Wighard the letter.

"This ... is madness to me.  The last I heard from them, it was a mysterious illness with odd features like striking people mute, and he forbade me from coming home.  Perhaps there were letters between that one and this in which things got worse.  But now, they have a name for it - have you ever heard of a vermilion flue? - and it is raking through the region with much desolation.  And my step-mother has vanished entire - what curse is this that takes people, voice first?  He did not mention my young step sister; she must be with him still... but to say there is no one left to search for her is to say that my three brothers, each knights like myself, have sought and... at best found nothing, at worst disappeared themselves.  To say he may not be long for this world is all but to confess that he suspects he is plagued, or will soon be.  But the -audacity- of him to write these things then ask me not to return... I cannot have it!  I cannot simply _read_, a nation removed, about my family turning to _vapor_ and _memory_!"

He had begun the confession quietly, so that Wighard alone might hear; but by the end of it he is in such a state of animation that the rest of the company (and probably some boggled pilgrims) have likely heard the pertinent details.  He touches his forehead, his eyes closed and expression tight with turmoil.  "I would endure the shame of defying his wish rather than the shame of standing aside.  The pilgrimage, once we pass through Axe-Bite Pass, must continue to Couronne.  I am bound to go this way, much as I want to cut across Bastonne straight to Bordeleaux.  But the difference in land travel, going home or to Couronne, is ... not so great.  It may be a day or so faster to get to Couronne, given how well patrolled and cleared the pilgrimage road is; and how that travel is exempt from the need to check with regional lords before passing through their territory.  If we go to Couronne, and do not linger but ... but charter a _boat_ the same day to take us around the cliffs of Lyonesse and down to Bordeleaux...  It may be only... three days longer than cutting overland.  If the winds are favorable.  But Manaan has always loved the sons of Bordeleaux.  He will not spite me here."

Finally, he opens his eyes, and looks around at those 'Sluggers' who have chosen not to hide the fact that they have easily overheard.  "... On top of all this.  The stranger, who they say brought the plague to my father's lands and those around him.  And the 'sudden emergence' of this evil weapon, in Mousillon.  It is to much, yes?  To many chances at once?  My father's lands are not adjacent to the river, but they are close enough that if a plague, or plague carrier should come from there, it is not outlandish to think they would make it that far."

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth frowns at hearing Bertelis's news and his emotional outburst. Family is important Sir Knight we will not tarry in Couronne long but perhaps that holy city might have a remedy among the Shallyan Priests for what ails your lands and line.  I have seen the plague during some of my tours in the mercenary companies of Tilea.   Terrible stuff.  I hope the Ratfolk have nothing to do with this new disease racking Bordeleaux.  I think it best that we move on tomorrow then and push the caravan a bit harder and tarry not and trust in the gods for a safe undelayed trip.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine cheers up when she hears about Zarinna's news.  "That's fantastic!  I hear motherhood changes a woman, and for the better!  I don't know meself, but why, I remember when my sister was givin' birth, she was screamin' and there was blood  an' **** an' she swore that she'd never let a man touch her again, and now she's got five kids!  It's great to see the little nieces and nephews havin' her run around doin' stuff..."  Jasmine then launches into a very detailed description of her observations of the child birth process.

----------


## bramblefoot

the company of the burning slug beds down for the night. the last thing you see before falling asleep is the dreaming stone flash bright purple

bertelis: you get a vision of your mother in the forests of brettonia. tell me what is chasing her, and end on a cliffhanger.

glod: the camera pans to a mining camp in the grey mountains. a pair of humans hammer at rock, until they expose a bauble glowing with green light. the humans make the mistake of staring at it for too long, and melt like taffy, becoming goop on the cave floor

gimgroth: the man with yellow eyes appears in your dream. *"care to play a game?"* he says, shuffling a tarot deck one handed. *"the rules are simple. you ask a question, and i answer honestly. then i do the same, and you must answer honestly."* he chuckles and continues *"lies, deception and half-truths are punished by a draw off the deck. refusing to answer is two draws"*

wighard: you get a vision of castle drakenhof. bats fly around the battlements, and a tall figure stands in the topmost tower with a glass of something red in his hand. a ghoul capers up behind the figure saying *"master, shall i call the hunt?"* the figure smiles, showing fangs. *"yes heinrich, call the hunt"* the ghoul nods and lets out a piercing whistle. the  doors of the castle fly open and direwolves let out howls to start the hunt

jasmine: you have a vision of your home village in flames after an orc raid. tell me who if any survives, and who dies

bruno: you see yourself brought before a witch-hunter tribunal *"baronet richter, we find you guilty of conspiring with chaos!"* the judge booms. *"hans, gunther, take him outside and burn him now"* the hammer barks.

can i get flat wp rolls or take an IP

----------


## wilphe

Dress-up lordship.  Has your view of our former companion dropped so much? 
An unacknowledged bastard is still one's offspring.  I'm sure a man of Emil's disposition would raise the child as a proper heir.   Did something happen between you two when we were last in Westvein?    Are you jealous of the books Wighard?

*I was being deliberately rude to get her to go away Gimgroth; not interested in being another notch on her bedpost.

As for Emil, no I have not quarrelled with him.

He is a Lord now, whether he recognises himself as one or admits it even to himself or nay

He has people that he has undertaken to lead and protect.

That's what lords do

Or rather are supposed to do - few do

Whether his high-minded principles will survive contact with reality and responsibility would be interesting to watch

The most interesting bit will be if the community decides they don't want him in charge anymore, especially if he has an heir


They say magic corrupts, and it does, but that's because magic is power and power corrupts the best intentions. Different forms of power do it differently, but few can resist.

I don't think Emil fully realises that succeeding in Westvein could be more dangerous than failing*

----------


## farothel

Bruno had seen that Bertelis had been worrying about something after getting the letter, but he had not inquired.  If the Bretonnian wanted to tell, he would listen, but he wouldn't pry.

"Gimgroth is right," he said after the story, "if there is a plague, the temple of Shallya is your best option to find a cure.  They know more about plague than just about anybody else.  We can ask a few of their priests to check things out at your father's estate.  My small talents of persuasion stand at your disposal for this purpose, no problem."

After going to sleep, he doesn't have a good night, with nightmares wrecking his sleep.  He's not sure what's going on, but he does know that this isn't normal anymore.  In the morning, he seeks out wighard.
"I've had some very strange dreams tonight," he said, "and it's not the first time.  I'm quite sure it's nothing I've eaten or drunk.  Can this be induced with magic?"

----------


## wilphe

Wighard sits quietly and listens to his friend unburden himself, stands as he does and then hugs him tightly.

*Remember, we undertook this pilgrimage to seek the aid of merciful Shallya. We need that more than ever and must continue especially as how we have taken responsibility for the protection of the innocent and helpless. A true knight sees his quest through to the end, regardless. Understand?*

He grips the young knight even tightly and looks him the eyes until he signals assent, then releases him

*Now understand that there is perhaps nowhere better to find information on this than Couronne itself.

Not just the the very centre of Shallya's cult, but the court may well still be there.

And don't forget that    you are not alone

You are the boon companion of one of the greatest medico-magical prodigies in the Old World, a man in whom the gods have taken a very personal interest and one considered uniquely qualified to investigate this matter.
*

He lets his voice drop from drill sergeant levels

*And you also have four other companions who are really really good at killing things* 






*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[roll]1d100[/100] Heal 61 for knowledge of Vermilion flue

[roll]1d100[/100] WP 77

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*60*] Heal 61 for knowledge of Vermilion flue

(1d100)[*92*] WP 77

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


FPing that


(1d00)[*1*] WP 77

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Dream*
Show



Wighard stops looking through Kwolf's eyes from his perch on the battlements and returns to his own position, waiting in the woods with the Knights of the Raven and the mages at his side.

He smiles slightly

*They have taken the bait*

The direwolves continue to howl



Also everyone is going to get woken up by Schlapp and his sister howling with a timbre and power you didn't really think was possible

----------


## wilphe

> In the morning, he seeks out wighard.
> "I've had some very strange dreams tonight," he said, "and it's not the first time.  I'm quite sure it's nothing I've eaten or drunk.  Can this be induced with magic?"


*Some dreams are just dreams. Not all dreams come from Morr, and even the ones that do are not all necessarily supposed to be taken literally

Did you pray for guidance or receive a message?*

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth slams the ale mug on the table splashes what remains onto a fully restored and glorious beard.  The dwarf laughs as he smiles across the table as Bertelis and Bruno struggle to keep pass with Gimgroth and Glod as the dwarves lift their next cup to their mouths.   The table is strewn with empty tankards some standing some resting on their sides it is obvious that this drinking contest has been going on for some time.  Jasmine and Wighard are resting heads down on the table.   Then one by one his friends disappear in an instant and 



> gimgroth: the man with yellow eyes appears in your dream. *"care to play a game?"* he says, shuffling a tarot deck one handed. *"the rules are simple. you ask a question, and i answer honestly. then i do the same, and you must answer honestly."* he chuckles and continues *"lies, deception and half-truths are punished by a draw off the deck. refusing to answer is two draws"*


Gimgroth stands up feeling the effect of the night's tally doing so.  He looks around for his axe but doesn't see it.  What are you doing here?  How are you in my dreams?

----------


## bramblefoot

*"magic"* the man says smugly. *"for my question i ask what your plans are in brettonia."* 

he sits primly on a stool and awaits your answer

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth looks puzzled for a second before frowning.   A look of understanding comes over the dwarf before the start of a smile. 
Ah but you did not answer my first question so draw two you must first before it is my turn to answer.

----------


## farothel

> *Some dreams are just dreams. Not all dreams come from Morr, and even the ones that do are not all necessarily supposed to be taken literally
> 
> Did you pray for guidance or receive a message?*


"I didn't pray for guidance," Bruno said, "it could be a message, but I'm not sure who would send it.  And I certainly hope it will not be happening."

----------


## bramblefoot

two cards flash in front of the man. he looks at them and guffaws.*"these are helpful cards"* he cackles, pocketing them in his sling bag. you notice a mirror-helm has spawned next to him, and a tattoo of a dragon curls up his one arm 

*"waiting on you master dwarf"* he cackles, wiggling his fingers

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth ponders his nemesis's question *"what are your plans in Brettonia?"* and smiled thinking to himself their plans are yet unknown.  He answers the twisted mage. Our plans are simple.  Protect the weak.  Honor the gods.  Heal the sick.  Keep yer cursed cards to yerself twisted fool. Now to find me axe I see another arm to take. Gimgroth shoots furtive glances around the room looking for his weapon any weapon.

----------


## bramblefoot

*"my plan is to cause chaos and harm people close to the company of the burning slug, and by my reckoning, its going like clockwork"* the man says. no cards are dealt for him

*"this is the dream world gimgroth. im in control here"* the man with yellow eyes gloats. there is no weapon here in the bar

*"do you perhaps have any family or children i should know about?"* the man with yellow eyes probes, and then asks a second question

*"what is your greatest fear?"*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

if you dont want me to bring your child into this just say the word

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Another Night, Another Vision...*

_Deanna Roche runs.  Her panting is almost soundless; her throat  forbidden by strange magic to utter vocalizations.  But her pursuer is not so bound; thrashing through the trees behind her is a silhouette of a rider; armored and mounted like a night, but dark and terrible as a parody of one.  Its steed was tireless; a monstrosity of bone and sinew rendered from the body and spirit of a once-loyal steed... but it was not gifted to ride amongst the roots and branches, and these delays permitted Deanna her lead.  She, herself, was tiring; though a child of privilege, she was a daughter of Aquitaine; and she spent much of her youth with her handmaidens and sisters, often swimming in a creek or running through the friendlier outskirts of the Forest of Chalons.

But this was not Chalons.

The rider was closing.  She risked a glance over her shoulder, and saw the red lacquered helm, the flash of fangs in its interior; and her feet struck one of the very roots she was relying on to keep him at bay.  Down she went, hard; tumbling onto the forest floor in her now truly stained and torn sleeping shift, dark hair tangled and messy.  But no sword fell; no fangs struck her skin.  Infact the hoofbeats retreated the other way.  And looking up, she saw why.  Looming over her, flanked by impossibly graceful and terrible warriors, was a being unlike any she had ever beheld, or heard in story.  Twelve feet tall.  Rippling with primordial power.  Green of skin; dark of eye; and gazing down upon her from beneath a crown of antlers that might be seen otherwise on a great majestic stag.  No wonder the vampire turned and fled.

What is a mere vampire, to a god?_

----------


## LarsWester

> *"do you perhaps have any family or children i should know about?"* the man with yellow eyes probes.


Gimgroth strokes his beard thinking a second weighing the costs of not answering with the costs of answering before answering. I can think of no one you *should* know about.  Now again I say take yer cards and begone.  Trouble me no more.

Accounts squared for the time being the sound of braying from Schlapp and his sister wakes Gimgroth from his troubled sleep.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Gimgroth ponders his nemesis's question *"what are your plans in Brettonia?"* and smiled thinking to himself their plans are yet unknown.  He answers the twisted mage. Our plans are simple.  Protect the weak.  Honor the gods.  Heal the sick.  Keep yer cursed cards to yerself twisted fool. Now to find me axe I see another arm to take. Gimgroth shoots furtive glances around the room looking for his weapon any weapon.


the man with yellow eyes says *"the game is done for now'* he waves his hand,and you are jerked awake by the howling of schlapp and his sister

bertelis: as you awaken, there is a note written on tree bark on your chest. it reads _come to the outskirts of the forest two hours ride from here. we will talk terms for your mother

the green knight_

----------


## dojango

Jasmine's Dream

Perhaps it was the talk of her sister, but Jasmine found herself thinking of her family back in Malmford as she drifted off to sleep.  A sleepy little hamlet, tucked into the arms of a slow-flowing river.  Long fields hemmed in by the brooding forest.  But in her dream the village was burning.  The ferry, with a few huddled survivors drifted down the river.  Her sort-of ex-husband at the tiller, hollow-eyed and weeping.  Her two youngest nieces holding hands with one of her cousins.  A few other people; the miller and his son (of course they'd run), Old Human Karl trying to balance on his wooden leg as the ferry rocked in the current.  The ferry headed towards the opposite bank and she could hear the wolves howling, see the red eyes glinting in the darkness.  The survivors were headed straight for it...  then she woke up with a start to the howling of the wolves.  It took her a few minutes to calm down, to remember that it was just a dream.  Just a dream.  She wouldn't get back to sleep that night.  Once she heard the cooks starting to stoke the ovens in the kitchen for the day's bread she made her way down there and spent a few hours annoying them with small talk and chatter (and maybe helping out a little) until daybreak.

----------


## wilphe

"I didn't pray for guidance," Bruno said, "it could be a message, but I'm not sure who would send it.  And I certainly hope it will not be happening."

*You wish to share it? I would not begrudge you keeping it to yourself.

Dreams are very private things*

----------


## MrAbdiel

_Before..._

Bertelis receives the hug; and after a moment, returns it.  It's a fortifying thing, even if somewhat vulnerable to show that much emotional bareness.  But for now, he needed to hold the threads of his fraying spirit together.  If a handful of pilgrims thought him unusually sentimental for a knight.. he would have to live with their unspoken judgements.

Once he has accidentally 'outed' his state of distress to the group, he is easily enough invited to confide in them the content of the letter, and the manner it changes the projected travel.  A burden shared is a burden halved, they say; and it seems to take the edge off the troubling routine of melancholy and tenseness creeping into the habits of the knight.  The words and assurances of Bruno, Gimgroth and Wighard - even the quiet presence of Jasmine, Glod and Siobhan - makes a great deal of difference that he will not completely appreciate until he is reflecting on the events in a memoir years later.

*After...*

Bertelis might be the last to wake, sleeping through a few rounds of the pups yowling; and he sits in silent disbelief staring at the impossible letter, after he wakes.

"It seems undeniable that our company is touched by the gods; as we so frequently have dreams of dread or prophecy.  Dreams are often personal; but I think we may profit from developing the habit of speaking candidly with each other about them, where we can afford to.  I, myself, had a vision in my sleep..."

He recounts the dream of the night before; his step-mother Deanna, her flight, the vampiric pursuer, the shocking confrontation.

"...The rider reminds me of the Red Duke - the one whose victory, before his downfall, is recorded on the banner I took from the tomb in the swamp.  He was once a hero of Aquitaine; the same Duchy as Deanna.  But it was not the Duke himself - atleast I think not, knowing it not to be the case as one knows things in dreams.  That mad tyrant is well destroyed and consecrated.  Perhaps a... vampiric admirer, in his style?  I do not know.  But the being she ran into can only be the King of the Forest; the strange ruler of the elves of Athel-Loren.  If this is a true vision, and not merely an impression, then I cannot fathom how she came to be there.  She could not run across the whole of the nation, let alone under pursuit.  She must have been... taken, transported, and then escaped, or... Or I don't know.  But to complicate matters..."

He shows the bark-scribed note, signed apparently by the Green Knight.

"I do not know if any of you know of the Green Knight.  He is the chief servant of the Lady of The Lake; a warrior of Legend.  Few Bretonnians ever see him.  Only those who happen to be on the field of battle when he rides from the trees, unbidden, to turn the tide of a battle with his dolorous blade and vanish into mystery.  Those, and also those knights at the end of their quests, finding him the last and ultimate challenge before being permitted to drink from the grail.  It is rare to the point of myth when he has taken a hand in events at other times; typically for kings, or cases of legendary blessing like the Maiden Repanse du Lyonesse.  I had hoped one day to challenge him for the grail like so many before, but I have not been recognized as a knight of the realm, nor given my grain vision.  This is not an invitation to glory and virtue.  It's something else.  And I believe it to be authentic, given how supernaturally the note came to me and immediately after such a dream.  So I will have to take Adelhard and Ranier and veer off the main road, take this strange meeting, and return to you in the evening.  I will catch up to you without trouble, on horseback; and we cannot slow the pilgrimmage for this.  At the very worst, I will camp briefly and catch up to you the next morning.  Either way, I will be with you again before we approach Bogenhafen."

----------


## wilphe

*I don't see anything in that note that said you had to come alone

And the pilgrims are due a restday and the Pink Peacock is a traditional spot for that to happen.

Everyone is filthy, need to wash themselves and their cloths, rest their feet, Siobhan needs to check and change dressings and I will leave some money with the inn staff to make that easier.*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis looks conflicted.

"...You know their condition better than I, Wighard.  And you know why I do not want any additional delays on our arrival to Couronne.  If you say they need the rest, I will not contest you on it.   I would prefer my friends with me in what could, I admit, be an ambush of a clever enemy.  But at a certain point on the approach, I will need to go on alone.  It is... a sacred thing, you see?  He is the warden of the Covenant between the Lady with her Fey, and my King and his knights.  It would be impious, bordering on blasphemous, to approach it in anything less than the spirit of single audience that the Knight induces when operating out of that covenant."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the vermillion flue is a highly contagious disease. symptoms are blue veins in the hands and feet, followed by lack of agility and finally, death by lung failure. it is unknown how the disease spreads, and the only cure is shallyan healing magic .

----------


## farothel

*You wish to share it? I would not begrudge you keeping it to yourself.
Dreams are very private things*


"It was quite simple," Bruno said, "I was convicted and executed for being in league with chaos."


_later_

"You probably know best," Bruno said to Bertelis, "but I would like to stay within visual and shouting distance, just in case."

----------


## dojango

Jasmine pulls out a small glass lens and says, "Can I have a look-see?" to Bertelis.

[Assuming he assents she'll closely examine it with the magnifying glass looking for anything unusual or unexpected that might hint at it being genuine or a forgery]

Regardless of whether he agrees or not, she then says, "We live in an age of miracles but also one of treachery.  The best way to trick someone is to tell them what they already want to hear."

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception roll, in case it matters (1d100)[*19*] v. 66

----------


## bramblefoot

dojango: it looks genuine to your eyes

----------


## wilphe

_"It was quite simple," Bruno said, "I was convicted and executed for being in league with chaos."_

*Well all things considered that's entirely understandable.

I don't think it counts as a portent unless you are actually seen doing something.

Though sometimes premonitions of death are a signal to get your affairs in order; you might want to check with a real priest but I think just a regular nightmare*

----------


## bramblefoot

the company of the burning slug finds a grove of ancient trees. in the middle of the trees, the green knight stands, sword in his sheath. *"approach sir bertelis"* he calls. as you approach, he waits for you to come to him *"your mother is safe and sound, but i'd like to give a gift"* he passes a horn of green wood to bertelis. *"blow it once, and i shall come to your side. be warned though, each use will siphon a year off your life"* 

he continues with *"tell me what oath you would swear right now to have your mother back safe and sound. swear a second oath, and i will work to ameliorate the vermillion flue sweeping bordelaux."*

he waits for your response

wdyd?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis approaches with not so much hesitation as religious reverence.  In his dream he had seen a demigod of the forest.  But here, in life, he was seeing something very close to a demigod; a figure of legend and glory that some knights, despite their valor and good hearts, did not ever see before dying.  Coif pulled back, he bows a little with hands outstretched as the horn is placed in his hands.

He imagines what he might sell a year of his life to accomplish.  What if the next time Yellow Eyes attempted his demonic escape, he was pursued by such an unshakable foe?  What if the Dancer in the Dark, thinking herself in power, was instead caught at the edge of the famous Dolorous Blade?

What if the next time he was required to be a leader of men, instead of ten or twenty or a hundred never making it back to their loved ones, they _all_ made it back with a tale of grand salvation?

"...I... Wonder what I might swear.  The Lady has my oath of Errantry, and Chivalry.  I await only to be called, by King or Lord, to become a Knight of the Realm; and out lady will not require me to seek the grail until I have become a man of credibility among my people, in that way.  I... have been blessed with some treasure in travel, but I have striven to be quick to give it away.  I am rich with companions; and I have only ever wanted for..."

Ah, was that it?  Home was all he had wanted for.  He had not been home in years, now; and forbidden so, because of his father.  He loved adventure... but preferred it at his whim, not as a necessity.

"Take this, then: my Oath of the Road.  Birds have nests, and foxes have holes; but let this son of Bordeleaux have no home until he has completed this oath.  With your witness, I will not spend two nights under the same roof until I, with my noble companions, have seen slain or banished a champion of each of the four dark powers who torment and weaken good men and women.  And..."

How easy it might be, if he was able to call on the knight.  Just four years off his life - off the end of his life, even; one for each champion.  But a second oath, then; with hopes the Knight was here in response to his prayers, and could make some entreatee with the Lady, and through her the nurturing goddesses like Shallya and Rhya.  To halt the plague, or atleast stall it.  What had he to commit to oath, now?  What would would be noble to _do without_, or to strive _to do?_  He glanced back over his shoulder at his five Companions, then back to the knight; and extended his hands back to the towering warrior, the horn still in his palms.

"...And take this Oath also - that I shall do this with my companions, and not the power of this gift; that your work may go on unhindered, and the glory of victory, however costly and hardfought, will fall on them, and not on me and you."

----------


## bramblefoot

*"let it be done!"* the green knight calls, clapping his palms together. the wind picks up, and he says *"i look forward to your oaths being honored"* your mother appears out of the leaves, clad in a green dress with a matching headscarf. *"bertelis?"* she whispers, and runs to you weeping

wdyd?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is stunned.  He had anticipated a clue, or a direction - but here was Deanna, safe, if perhaps not yet completely sound.

The fact that he could hear her voice was a surprise too - had the muteness been something unrelated to the plague entirely?  Some part of a spell or lure by the vampiric pursuer, happening at the same time as the plague by chance?

Questions for later.  For now, he embraced her; barely able to imagine the ordeal through which she had been.  "It's alright, Deanna.  You are safe, now.  No more running."

The dress given to her, perhaps fabricated by the fey with whom the Green Knight does his work, is long, and slim with no grand frills or hooped skirts as popular in the more fashionable corners of the empire.  Sheer dark green with paler green embroidery of intricate vinework, with long sleeves tightly fitted down to halfway past the elbow, before dramatically flaring  into loose, bell cuffs.  Her hair might be very long indeed, but it is pinned up in some intricate style beneath the scarf of similar fey silk which covers from her forehead, the backward sweep of the elaborate braided bun, and then trails behind her had with a few feet of gauzy train.  A few dark curls of hair peek out from beneath the edges of the headscarf - it is not the full wimple a woman of the court would normally wear, but modest enough for such an extreme situation.

She is beautiful in a way that penetrates the tiredness she has in her features; large green eyes that suit the gifted apparel, and a pleasingly warm and maternal demeanor.  She is, however, quite young for such a demeanor.  If Bertelis is around twenty years of age, his step-mother Deanna cannot be more than five years older.

He leads her back to the group, and introduces her; and he is at once glad that she has the courtly education to speak to them all in Reikspiel, and also... somewhat glad Emil isn't here.  Not that Emil would _necessary_ try his roguish charms in such a situation. But why take the risk?

*Spoiler: OOC!*
Show

Make some assumptions about details for Deanna's present appearance, hope that's alright.  Bertelis would let her ride Rainier while he walks, and probably encourage Siobhan to keep an eye on her.  When she seems ready to talk about it, he'd ask her about how she ended up in this situation; what happened with her muteness; what she remembers about their home when she was last there, and such details.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard remains silent and reverent, though frantically taking notes down as to exactly what the two of them have agreed to.

Of course insisting on the letter of an oath rather than the spirit is a somewhat caddish act typical of honourless scum like Tileans - or Imperials, and in any case the really interesting bits come when two or more oaths are mutually incompatible

He will show Deanna her space and respect and not initiate any discussion until she is done with her stepson


He'd like to give her a full examination, but maybe wait for that until they hit one of the way-temples of Shallya

----------


## bramblefoot

the company of the burning slug makes its way back to the pink peacock. siobhan comess out, saying *"bandages are changed and clothes are laundered"* she says. she approaches and says *"the pilgrims are a tad grumbly. you might want to alleviate their concerns"*

----------


## wilphe

*Sure, what's the problem?*

Wighard will do rounds, checking up on people

----------


## bramblefoot

the pilgrims are a superstitious lot, and have taken the dragon ogre as a sign that the venture is cursed.

----------


## farothel

Bruno wasn't sure what they had seen, but he was sure that he would wait until he asked.  First let him settle down and figure out for himself what was going on.  For now he had the pilgrims to worry about.  He would help Wighard calming down the pilgrims.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


charm: (1d100)[*50*] vs 67

----------


## wilphe

Wighard handles this on an individual level as he moves from patient to patient, letting Bruno speak en bloc

_On the contrary, we were blessed that it ignored us

Let us see that foot, you need these boots seen too, see the cobbler, tell him to charge it to me_

Moving on

_Nevertheless we have a knight who was ready to sacrifice himself for you without hesitation

Two actually, the other didn't get the chance

Still coughing blood? Draw some clean cloths and stay near the lantern on my wagon. It won't make things better but it will stop them getting worse._

Again

_This is the best equipped and supported pilgrimage to leave for Couronne in decades, and we are determined to make it one of the most successful.

Siobhan changed the dressing on your head? Good. Now keep it dry. Doctors orders_

Moving on

_Its not your father I'm worried about, its you. You aren't supposed to be pulling a handcart 8 hours a day. 

Yes I know a Pilgrimage isn't supposed to be easy, perhaps explain that to your companions?

Still not an excuse to make your travel harder on yourself than it needs to be_

----------


## bramblefoot

the pilgrims are calmed, and a dozen days later, you reach ludwigs nose in axebite pass. the clouds have drawn in, and the wind is bitterly cold.

can i get perception checks at -20 pls?

----------


## wilphe

*Could you be so kind as to scout for us, I know we are going to get ambushed but it would be nice to know where and when*

*Screw you its cold up there*

*Its cold down here too.

Would you do it for a bowl of egg and sausage salad?*

*Bribing me with your cooked food; stupid mastery of fire and opposable thumbs*

Kwolf takes off and proceeds from perch to precipice to perch to precipice again

*Spoiler: Internal dialogue*
Show

 Nice view from up here primate




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well about a dozen or more days later by my nerdy reckoning

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=303


(1d100)[*96*] Perception Wighard 51, 61 if visual

(1d100)[*30*] Perception  Kwolf 47, 57 if visual

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: at the last second you notice the ratling gunner ensconced high and dry behind the rocks on the right side of the pass. he is out of melee range

wighard: kwolf also reports skaven moving down the rocks to encircle you. they're mostly skavenslaves with a few clanrats 

ratling gunner
(1d10+4)[*10*]

skavenslaves

(1d10+2)[*10*]

clanrats
(1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis's eyes catch the hunched, furry shape; a figure he would have called a beastman if not for the wink of brass and glass on the weapon.  His instincts fill in the rest.  He knows the enemy from stories, more than anything; knows men of the Empire of Sigmar don't believe in them.  And he also knows that Gimgroth is the one carrying a weapon with the range capable of contesting this one; likely at hand, as they pass through the well known dangers of Axe Bite Pass.  A complicated  message would take too long to spell out if Gimgroth is going to possibly react, so Bertelis just points with his lance, and calls out one of the loan words he's picked up in their rambling conversations together.

*"Raki!"*

----------


## farothel

Bruno was worried about this part of the trip, so he made sure that there were people on the lookout everywhere.  While the pilgrims might not be fighters, they still all had two eyes and two ears (well, mostly anyway).  So he had organised the ones who wanted to help by having them look around.  While it gave for false alarms (he had asked them to be discreet about raising the alarm), it was better than missing something.  He was just talking to some pilgrims when Bertelis shouted something and pointed with his lance, so Bruno looked that way and then around him for other possible problems.

----------


## wilphe

*RAIDERS!*

Wighard regrets not having had the pilgrims practice a drill for this sort of eventuality and hopes that this does not lead to a massacre, instead he concentrates on barking orders on the grounds that so long as someone sounds like they know what they are doing there will be less panic

*Wagons, circle on me. Infirm to the centre.*

He looks at his companions *ROLANDS!* and points direction

He then turns his attention to the ladies

*Madame, please steady the horse, cut him loose if necessary. If we win we can get him back, if we lose* 

He shrugs

*Siobhan you have the pills? Give one to her ladyship.

There maybe worse things than a slave to the ratmen; I don't really want to think what they are. If everything is beyond hope take one of these and bite on it hard. Deny them that victory at least*

He keeps the blunderbuss ready for when they get closer and bunched up and gets out his bow

*
COME ON THEN YER RAT FACED BASTARDS. WE'LL MAKE OWL PELLETS OF YOUR MISERABLE SKINS YET*

----------


## dojango

Once the alarm goes off, Jasmine moves to the wagon laager and draws her pistol, scanning the area for the ambushers.  "Don't fire until you see their horrible little faces," she tells Deanna.  "Whaddya mean you don't have a pistol?  You oughta get one next time we're in town."

----------


## LarsWester

> *Wagons, circle on me. Infirm to the centre.*
> 
> He looks at his companions *ROLANDS!* and points direction


Gimgroth had his crossbow resting in reach from his seat at the front of one of the pilgrimage wagons.  He quickly hands the reins over to a young man sitting next to him and drops down to the ground armed with the crossbow.  Looking in the direction pointed out.  He takes aim and lets the bolt fire. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Tied with the ratling gunner and skavenslaves so going to go ahead and post an attack.  Half action aim.
*BSvs66* - (1d100)[*15*] 
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*13*]  Drop Crossbow and Quick Draw free ready Shield.

----------


## Morovir

At the sound of the alarm, Glod's mind flashes back to the dream he had had of the men discovering the warpstone. He had not dwelt on it since then, merely briefly ruminated on the easily corruptible nature of men, but now, he almost viewed it as a portent, for who else other than the skaven made such frivolous use of warpstone?

"_Thaggoraki_ scum" Glod snarls as he readies his axe.

----------


## bramblefoot

the ratling gunner lets out a burst of fire from the gun at sir berteilis. the gun jams, and he curses

(1d100)[*92*]

(1d10+6)[*8*]

the skavenslaves close from front and back, a roiling line of bodies pouring over each other in their haste to get to the caravan

----------


## MrAbdiel

Beretelis hears the weapon's gears grind, and lets loose a battle cry that is almost a scream it's so excited.

"AAAAAhahahah!  Imbécile! C'est la terre de la Dame!"

----------


## dojango

Jasmine lets out a number of curses as the horde charges the caravan and quickly holsters her pistol and draws the blunderbuss and aims at the center of the roiling mass before pulling the trigger.  The cloud of shrapnel and debris shreds into the mass but they keep coming...

*Spoiler*
Show

Firing off the decksweeper, they gotta dodge it or get hit

----------


## bramblefoot

the skavenslaves all do neo backbends under the blunderbuss and keep coming

(1d100)[*2*]

----------


## farothel

Bruno moves to a location where skaven approach and none of his companions are at the moment, trying to protect the pilgrims.  He has his shield and pistol ready.  As soon as they came in range, he tried to shoot what he thought was the leader, before switching to his sword to defend himself.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


aim, then shoot the leader (if there is no leader I can see, the first one): (1d100)[*78*] vs 58 for damage: (1d10+4)[*5*] or (1d10+4)[*9*] (impact)

free action to switch to sword

initiative: (1d10+4)[*9*]

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*35*] Ag 44
(1d3)[*1*] 

(1d100)[*57*] Siobhan
(1d3)[*2*] 

(1d100)[*65*] Deanna
(1d3)[*2*]

----------


## wilphe

With a little time before the horde hit Wighard casts, and a ball of light appears by his left shoulder

Can you keep the Roland with the bang bang busy?

How do you propose I do that?

I don't know, **** on him, drop rocks, tell him his father was a gerbil, offer him pamphlets with the good news about Morr.



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(3d10)[*1*][*10*][*6*](17) -3 TN 14

Radiant Sentinel
Casting Number: 14
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A buckler (+2)
Description: You create a ball of glowing light the size of a Human head that floats around your body, moving slowly or quickly as the situation demands. The ball deflects blows aimed against you, protecting you from harm. Once per round the radiant sentinel can parry a melee attack made against you, using your Will Power in place of Weapon Skill. This does not count towards your limit of one parry per round. The ball dissipates after a number of minutes equal to your Magic Characteristic ROS

----------


## bramblefoot

the clanrats in front, three will engage bertelis, while the other two will charge into the fray. two wield long spears, the third a sword and shield 

(3d100)[*45*][*24*][*7*](76) all hits


(1d10+4)[*14*]
(1d10+4)[*13*]
(1d10+4)[*10*]

the skavenslaves, hopped up on sigmar-knows what, pull deanna off the riding horse and start dragging her off through the crush of bodies

siobhan is grabbed, but stabs the skavenslave in the eye. she goes down with the skavenslave on top of her

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: oops should have been in the OOC*
Show

Guess Im gonna try to dodge the first one!

*Vs32* - (1d100)[*86*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: oops should have been in the OOC*
Show

 Since that will drop me to Crits immediately Id better try a reroll (1d100)[*81*]. If that passes, Im at 6/15.  If it fails Im at a -1 crit on the third blow.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Berteliss vision has alerted them to the gunner, but the foot soldiers are so close they spring their trap when he is caught completely unaware.  Both spears strike up and punch cleanly into his torso, their surprisingly brawny rat operators ramming them though chain and leather.  The third grabs him by the leg and rips him from the saddle, vanishing him under the wave of vermin.  He goes down with a cry of bewildered dismay.

Adelhard, faithful and furious, thrashes about at the assailants.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dropping the lance, drawing the mace, taking the stand action.  If Bert isnt beat to death next turn, hell surge to his feet defiantly; but mechanically now he is on his feet.

*AdelhardVs30* - (1d100)[*29*]

----------


## wilphe

Well being stabbed is what knights are for, Siobhan can look after herself and they only just got Deanna back so Wighard's choice is pretty obvious.

He snatches up axe and shield and jumps down into the fray and starts cutting his way towards Deanna

They grabbed Deanna, try and keep her in sight and see where they are dragging these people

I like that much better than "attract the attention of the Roland with the big bang bang"

I'm glad you approve

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready
Swing at Rolands

(1d100)[*21*] 49
(2d10)[*9*][*8*](17) +3

(1d100)[*92*] 49 Shield Parry

(1d100)[*32*] 77 Magic Parry

----------


## farothel

Seeing the rats go after the pilgrims, Siobhan and Deanna, Bruno charged the rats and started attacking anything in fur that hadn't been in their group before the attack.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


move to intercept, charge.
attack one rat: (1d100)[*22*] vs 56 for damage: (1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the skavenslaves will throw themselves in your path and on your blade to prevent you from saving deanna. kwolf reports that they're taking her up the mountain to god knows where. the mass of skavenslaves has thinned, but there is still enough to count as dangerous

bruno: the other two clanrats will hold you off with long spears. 

(2d100)[*54*][*96*](150) no hits

(1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d10+4)[*8*]

bertelis: as you stand, you see the skavenslaves dragging deanna up the mountain.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine ducks behind the wagon for a moment to grab her pistol and pops out to shoot the nearest of the clan-rats attacking Bruno.  "Hey!  Leave 'er alone!  We jes got her back!" she shouts in frustration at the fleeing rats.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*84*] v. 52 (aim - shooting into melee)

----------


## Morovir

Bellowing an oath to Grimnir, Glod charges into the fray, swinging his axe at the nearest clanrat:

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

First Round:
Charge (Full Action): (1d100)[*58*] TN 76 (WS 56 +10 Charge +10 Rune)
Damage: (1d10+6)[*9*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*14*]

Second Round: (If clanrat dies, charges into the skavenslaves trying to escape as by this point he would have noticed their prisoner)
Aim + Standard Attack / Charge: (1d100)[*1*] TN 76 (WS 56 +10 Action +10 Rune)
Damage: (1d10+6)[*14*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## bramblefoot

you kill the clanrat, but as you charge the group of skavenslaves, one of them puts a rusted blade to deanna's throat and drags it across. deanna falls with a gurgle, and the skavenslaves book it, gloating all the while. you manage to kill two, but the one who murdered deanna escapes you

----------


## bramblefoot

the ratling gunner lofts a shimmering glass vial of green liquid at glod as he charges by. after that, he'll pack up and disengage

(1d100)[*60*] miss

assuming this hits, glod im gonna need a toughness test at -20

----------


## MrAbdiel

Mercifully, Bertelis can't see the terrors unfold upon Deanna from where he is.  Covered in blood, he struggles to a knee and lays about with his mace, trying to keep his shield to the striking blades.

*Spoiler: Attacks!*
Show

Well, here goes!  Spreading the attacks around. Adelhard continues his duel with the one sword and board, while Bertelis lashes at the two with longspears.

*Attack1Vs61* - (1d100)[*88*] for (1d10+5)[*7*]
*Attack1Vs61* - (1d100)[*91*] for (1d10+5)[*7*]
*AdelhardVs30* - (1d100)[*71*] for (1d10+5)[*9*]

EDIT: Well that's about par for the course right now. sacre bleu.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gimgroth, full of dwarven fury against the raki scourge, charges into the mass of rats who launched this most cowardly assault on the bushwacked Bretonnian!

*Spoiler: For Lars-Modan!*
Show

Free action draw magic warhammer; charge!

*Vs87* - (1d100)[*98*], for (1d10+6)[*10*] against one of the spear rats.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The rats prove slippery - what else to expect from such cowards?  But this dwarf, this _hero_, is undeterred as his blows rain on!

*Spoiler: For Lars-Modan 2: Electric Boogaloo*
Show

*HammerInTheMorningVs77* - (1d100)[*35*] for (1d10+6)[*9*]
*HammerInTheEveningVs77* - (1d100)[*13*] for (1d10+6)[*15*]
*HammerAtSupperTimeVs77* - (1d100)[*71*] for (1d10+6)[*16*]

----------


## wilphe

R3 Wighard 


Wighard basically ignores everything else and focuses on the fallen Deanna, who is attempting to scream but instead producing a horrible gurgling sound through the gash in her windpipe. There is a lot of blood too, and if enough gets in her lungs she'll drown but that's a problem for much later if she even survives that long

He dumps his weapons and pulls out one of his glass beads.


_Tell your boss he doesn't take this one, not today. Then find the dove, we might need a miracle

I feel you maybe abusing this connection

Yeah well I've been passed around that family like the only whore who showed up for the orgy and I don't recall complaining or asking for anything

That's because you are into it you dirty bitch

Could you kindly do as I ask while I work on saving this innocent woman's life? Thanks a bunch_

Kwolf pops out of existence and Wighard's hands find Deanna's severed carotid, holding the glass bead next to it and channeling the Hysh specifically at that wound and not her body in general.

It knits together, restoring blood supply to her brain. of course this does mean that the jugular vein that takes the blood down from the head is now leaking more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Healing of Hysh
Casting Number: 10
Casting Time: Full action
Ingredient: A clear glass bead (+2)
Description: Your touch heals an injured character a number of Wounds equal to your Magic Characteristic. You can also heal yourself. This is a touch spell.


(1d100)[*68*] Heal 81

(3d10)[*7*][*6*][*4*](17) -3+2

----------


## bramblefoot

in a startling display of ratlike grace, the clanrats easily dodge gimgroths wild attacks. they form a triangle, spears and swords ready

wighard, what are you willing to sacrifice to bring back deanna?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine holsters the spent pistol, cursing as the shot went wide.  She draws her second one, takes a deep breath to steady her aim, and fires again at one of the rats hounding Bertelis.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*87*] v. 52, (1d10+4)[*10*] or (1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

Bruno didn't know anything about healing, so he kept at what he did know, namely causing more need for healing.  There was only one clanrat in front of him, so he kept chopping at it.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


full attack on clanrat in front of me
1st attack rat: (1d100)[*14*] vs 46 for damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]
2nd attack rat: (1d100)[*75*] vs 46 for damage: (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## bramblefoot

Jasmine: you accidentally wing bertelis with that shot. Please apply the damage against bertelis

Bertelis: you got shot by jasmine. You are currently bleeding to death on the pass

Everyone else, you see Siobhan lever the skavenslaves body off and let out a piercing shriek. The skaven all run away, taking those they have with them

We are outta combat.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis certainly _feels_ like he's been shot (and he's been shot before); but in this case, it's the two longspear wounds in his chest causing him the burning pain and grief.  Spitting blood, he manages to club one of the spear rats down while Gimgroth hares off after the escaping clanrat; the knight intending to give chase, even fumbling for Adelhard's stirrups before collapsing to his knees, wheezing blood and coughing.  A weary groan substitutes for the primal scream he wishes he could unleash; the world spinning around him, unmoored by the bleeding wounds dealt him by the damned daemon woman.

Or... no, by the rats.  The ratmen did this.  He shakes his head, throbbing with pain, trying to order his fear-wracked thoughts; his senses clouded with the sounds of pilgrims wailing in distress as they are torn away from their loved ones.  They had done well - only a new count would tell if the rats had gotten away with the higher or lower end of _several_; but well on this occasion wasn't good enough.

"We must pursue!"  The greviously wounded Bertelis insists to his companions as they regroup, his words slurred through spat blood.  He gestures with, of all things, one of the longspears the skaven jabbed him with; its end still wet with his blood.  "We must... give chase before it becomes too late."

Then he wheezes, and sinks to his knees; taking his place in the line of medical urgency behind...

Behind Deanna, her new elf-gifted green dress streaked with her blood; Wighard toiling at her pale form in his divine efforts.

The knight's eyes glaze over.  For a period of ten or fifteen seconds, it's like he's not there at all.

----------


## farothel

Bruno's first reaction is to follow the rats, but he knows he won't be able to catch up in his heavy armour.  And as soon as they were in the hills they would not be easy to track and they probably had either reinforcements or traps and possibly both.  So he stands guard and quickly reloads his pistol, just in case.  Then he goes to organise the pilgrims and make a list of who's missing, so they can make a complete count.

----------


## wilphe

The rabbit pelt warms slightly in its pouch and the sight of Deanna and the battlefield fade away.

Wighard finds himself again in the glade outside the side-entrance to the Trundheim mine.

There are 6 birds watching him now, the Dove and the Eagle, the Raven and the Owl, Kwolf though bigger than his master is a little way behind and lower down resembling the avian equivalent of a knight in the presence of his monarch and the Hawk off to the side looking amused

*Ah, I see the family whore has arrived; get ready to spread those legs* says the hawk

The raven ignores him *Colourful similes aside, the doors to my kingdom are always open*

*Just like a whorehouse in fact* 

*And I won't bar them even for my own daughter* he glares at the hawk as if daring him to say something

*So why do you get to tell me who and who doesn't get to come in*

*Because if you wanted meek, diffident followers incapable of independent and original thought you'd be Sigmar. And if you wanted followers incapable of any thought at all you'd be Ulric*

The eagle appears to find this amusing

*Thank you for reminding me why I sent Kwolf to be your partner. Nevertheless 
I can't just not have someone die nor can we interfere directly. We might be persuaded to give you some extra power, then that's in your responsibility for what you do with it*

The owl speaks up.*Well let's see, you did donate some books to the Temple in Altdorf that might otherwise have been destroyed, so I will give you a discount deal.

I have an interest in truth and justice and you have a spell that makes people more believable if they speak the truth.

Therefore I will call on you a dozen times to cast that for the benefit of deserving clients - most likely in trials. Is that acceptable?*

*That sounds like it would be mildly inconvenient and make me new and exciting enemies. But it also sounds like those enemies would be ********s who have it coming.

I accept your offer Ma'am, anybody else*

He addresses the dove *For you milady we are on a pilgrimage to your centre, yet the pilgrims believe the enterprise cursed - no doubt even more so after the skaven attack - and a miracle would greatly restore their morale * 

*You can carry the light of Purity to two dozen shrines, hospitals and other places it is needed*

*I was going to do that anyway, but wanted official sanction from your church before starting because that's the sort of thing that can get you in trouble*

*I know you were going to do it anyway. You will get credentials, and my people will be instructed to assist and keep the fires lit*

*I will chip in too*

Everyone looks at him

*Why?* says the Eagle

*I already own a little part of your soul Wigard and you will never be free of me.

But mostly because I find the Company of the Burning Slug amusing to watch, especially that Bretonnian who has had enough **** kicked out of him to require a whole company of dung sweepers and lost enough blood to make a boudin for every peasant in New Lyonesse and the extremely effective dwarf you hang out with who is like whirly death and disturbs even me

They are like the yin and yang of my cult.*

*That's it? No "you must slit a dozen other throats"*

*You wouldn't do it anyway, not til I've worked on your mind a bit more. It's for my selfish amusement, don't look a gift hawk in the beak*

*Thank you*

The vision fades

----------


## wilphe

No time seems to have passed in the glade and Wighard begins to feel the power flowing into him, hurridely he grasps the lock of Deanna's hair he took a few weeks ago when she joined the party


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(6d10)[*10*][*4*][*3*][*7*][*10*][*8*](42) TN24

Boon of Hysh
Casting Number: 27
Casting Time: 2 full actions
Ingredient: A lock of hair from the target, cut while he was well (+3)
Description: You wrap a single character in the healing power of Hysh and all damage and maladies affecting him are healed. This includes all Wounds sustained, diseases currently being suffered, poisons currently in the system, and the like. You can also cast this spell on yourself. This is a touch spell

----------


## wilphe

As the energy dissipates a whole flock of doves alights on both sides of the pass

Deanna is still covered in warm blood and has regained consciousness and slowly realises she is not dying or in pain.

*Am I not dead?*

*Not today milady

REJOICE PRINCESS FOR A WIZARD OF THE EMPIRE IS YOUR SHIELD.

Hah!

Always wanted to say that

Now if you will excuse me there will be others who need my assistance*

The rabbit pelt in Wighard's pouch is back at the heat of a freshkill and dripping blood

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: deanna gives a thumbs-up

bertelis: can i get a toughness test at -10?

----------


## MrAbdiel

As the action settles and the most critical injuries are taken care of, Bertelis clears his head enough to check in with Deanna.  They were not outrageously close before his departure for his errantry, but she was family; and facing peril such as this has a way of firming frail bonds.  She has cultural hesitations about being attended by a male spellcaster - there are none, in Bretonnia, and precious few female - but it's hard to argue with such a miraculous rescue.  Bertelis does not thank Wighard.   Such a thanks required has too much volume, too much necessity, to be offered in this grim aftermath while so much else is on everyone's minds.  His restraint might almost come off as ingratitude; though that is not a trait one associated much with Bertelis.

But after things have calmed some, lying on a blanket on the road so that Wighard can sew up his spear wounds, Bertelis calls one of his 'war room' meetings with the Company.

"We have lost perhaps ten people - Bruno, I think was getting an exact count.  And there is some sense in suggesting we hurry on and do not look back.  But not only do I not think that is the moral option... I do not think it is an option at all.  My friends, we must give chase, and return these pilgrims to our train.  For I do not know the ways of the rat-men; but I understand them to be cunning; and I understand both slavers, and war.  They attacked us with perhaps a hundred of their mangy, malformed slave-caste and only a handful of warriors.  I ask you, what force would commit such an incompetent body of warriors to a battle, only to have half of those beasts of station killed, or badly quarrelled?  I will tell you: a force that does not expect much resistance at all.  These rats must _know_ about the pilgrimage path.  I do not know if that means they have spies in the empire to know when one leaves, but a column of desperate humans, religiously forbidden from carrying more than a walking stick, is a slaver's delight.  Now, elven corsairs prize fighting slaves, as do the flesh-takers of Araby; but I suspect these rats are more like the wretched Northmen.  Their purpose must be chattel.  They use their own kind as warriors - perhaps they can absorb a military scale of abuse, that humans cannot.  But this must tell us the ratmen's plan: to surround the column, tease out any fighters with their small force of rat warriors, and then eliminate them viciously with their hellish contraption gun - the one that misfired, before Gimgroth fletched him.  After that, there would be no stopping them, and they could drag off as many as they wanted into the dark, never to see the sun again.  But the Lady has given us a miracle, with that weapon's malfuction - we fought back, claimed some of their warriors, and - Ssss..."

He hisses as Wighard's needle makes an inexplicably especially painful passage.

"...and now they only have a handful of captives for their purposes.  I do not know how deep their tunnels go, but I must bet that such a small claim of captives does not outweight the cost in feeding - even sparingly - the horde of their own rat-slaves they brought up here.  It's not enough.  And if we carry on down this road, I promise you they will attack us again tomorrow.  They brought the minimum resources for an easy slave raid, and their plan has been set awry by valor and fortune.  We must strike before they strike us."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge: Strategy and Tactics paying for itself already.


With Wighard's stitching finished, he sits up with another wince, and then takes the skaven weapon in one hand, holding it out for all to see.  "This is a longspear.  It is ideal for doing exactly what was done - unhorsing cocky knights from a safe distance.  But it is also ten feet long.  _This_... was not carried up from the bowels of the earth through miles of tight winding corridors.  The obstacle hazard would drive a cave-diver mad, getting caught and snagged and jabbing one another as it needs to be carried forward-facing.  They would use shorter spears, if they had come that far.  No, _this_ came from a reasonably broad underground cavity; one that they could not have dug for this specific assault.  Given that Axebite pass lies between the historic dwarf holds of Karak Zilfin and Karak Azgaraz, it may well be a segment of the old dwarven underways they hade made their staging ground.  But they will have some kind of pen there, to keep their captives while they decide which are worth the trouble of taking with them, and which are for... more immediate uses.  That is where they will have our people."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge: Geography paying for itself already, also.


"I say Axe-Bite pass is Bretonnia, but I say so out of love for home.  In truth, the path is the sight of the greatest shameful wars between our nations; a riot of pointless blood back and forth between Ubersreik and Montfort.  The path is held by petty Lords, usually of intermarried families from both nations, who pay taxes to both as they demand it and take it out of travellers in tolls, pilgrims excluded.  The coaching inns, whose walls we have camped within our way through the pass so far, belong to these Lords.  And if rat-men are setting up slave-taking operations in the pass, then those Lords are about to lose most of their income from merchants who would rather pay the Marienburg wharf to ship their goods around the coast than to lose men and materiel in this way.  And the estate of the nearest is Lord Pelford du Moll; a far cousin of the Duke of Montford, whose wife is half-sister to the woman who was once wife of the the uncle of Graf William von Suponatheim, of Bogenhafen."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge: Geneology and Heraldy paying for itself also, also.


"But neither the Elector of Reikland, nor the Duke of Montfort will march an army of any size into this gap and torment the fragile peace, so soon after this great war against the Enemy.  The lords of the pass must, now and for some time prior, have looked to themselves for defence against bandits and goblins.  So here is what we must do.  Lord Pelford's estate, sharing the same walls as the next coaching inn, _Lambord's Rest_, will take us most of the rest of the day's travel.  Bruno and I will take the pilgrims there, to safe rest; and then we will have nobles of both sides of the mountains to make earnest our plea for help.  Lord du Moll will send pigeons to his neighbors, who will, preferring this task now than to lose their needed tolls, send us a small force of their men at arms to assemble here, where we were attacked.  We will not need many - just thirty or so, is enough to put the fear of Man into the beasts.  We do not need to kill them all; just to show them they are in mortal peril and must flee, unencumbered by their slaves.  Slavers always run, to steal flesh another day.  But while Bruno and I are making our plea..."

He looks, plaintively, at Wighard, Jasmine, Glod and Gimgroth.  "I must ask you to perform the harder and riskier task; picking through the surrounds here, disarming any traps left behind, and hopefully finding the way in so we do not need to spend time with the men-at-arms scouring the ground.  You may do best, if you find one, to capture one of the rats alive - the bigger ones, that are not so whip-marked, must have enough Reikspiel to direct slaves.  And then... force it to betray its fellows, in exchange for a chance to flee up into the mountains - the right to die, likely, to the elements, or the goblins in the high places.  But if we can do all this - rapidly secure some aid, find the way in, and force-march over night to get here in time, we can storm their den while they are still nursing their own wounds, waiting for word from the scouts they _must_ have now up past _Lambord's Rest_ that the pilgrimage is moving again, and once more vulnerable.  And they they will flee to... wherever they come from; and we will not have shamed Shallya for failing in our vow to defend her children."

Exhausted from the grand explanation (and bloodloss), he looks wearilly to his companions, desperate for their support.

----------


## wilphe

*You would appear to be making a lot of unsupported and frankly wishful assumptions about our opposition.

I will not stay here, my place is with the pilgrims -  and to keep an eye on your family

In any case I am not suited to such work - however Gimgroth, Glod and Jasmine can all see in the dark so if we are going along with this noble but probably insane plan they are the best to leave behind with a combination of stealth and combat power*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*58*] Heal 81
(1d10)[*6*] Points

----------


## bramblefoot

bruno, bertelis and wighard at lambords rest: you all make it to the keep of lord du moll in early evening. the doors to the great hall open as you walk in. the lord waits there. if he was roused, he seems unperturbed. the steward introduces you all, and the lord says *"how can i help you sir bertelis"* a scribe sits at the foot of the throne, taking notes

gimme fellowship at +10

gimgroth, glod, and jasmine: please split the following checks amongst yourselves. I'll need perception and search rolls to find the traps, and agility rolls to disarm them. ill also need a follow trail roll at -10 to find where they went

every hour you linger here, gimme a d100 roll. as always, lower is better

----------


## LarsWester

*Spoiler: PossibleRetraction*
Show

Gimgroth stands in the dusty pass of Axe Bite watching the pilgrimage disappear over the horizon.  Turning to Jasmine and Glod he offers And now we hunt raki!  Let's see what signs these beasts left for a trail.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I see that Gimgroth owes an agility test from the combat to avoid skavenslave damage.
*Agilityvs32* - (1d100)[*38*] barely missed
*Wounds* - (1d3)[*1*] took 1 wound
*HealVs28* - (1d100)[*37*] *Wounds* - (1d10)[*2*]  any healing if required.  No healing done.
*PerceptionVs48* - (1d100)[*10*]  Success! 
*FPvs48* - (1d100)[*64*] FP if needed.  This would be first FP spent this day.  Don't think the character sheet was updated correctly.  FP remains 2/2

----------


## farothel

"Before we make any decision about this," Bruno said, "we best consider the pros and cons of such a plan.  Leaving a few people behind against an enemy who already outnumbered us, despite what we did to them, who most likely knows the environment better than we do, especially in the hills away from this road, and who had time to call up reinforcements and probably set traps, is just insane.  We need to continue and let the local lords know.  They have the manpower to deal with this or the resources to hire a company of mercs to guard caravans, if needed."

----------


## dojango

Temporarily embarassed by her poor shooting and failure to protect Deanna, Jasmine spends some time skulking around the edges of the caravan, making sure that the beast-men are well and truly fled.  She meets up with Bruno and agrees with him adding, "Sir Bertelis has forgotten that we were bein' spied on back in Altdorf.  I wasn't able to figure out who was buyin' and sellin', but someone was very interested in where we was goin' and when we was doin' it.  We can go searchin' but I reckon we'll either be chasin' shadows or run into the teeth of another ambush."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*41*] v 66 perception, (1d100)[*61*] v 56 for search, (1d100)[*68*] v. 64 agi, [roll]1100[/roll] mystery roll not staying too long.

----------


## wilphe

*If I may be blunt for a moment.*  Wighard looks around to make sure none of the pilgrims are too close *We have a duty to the living not the dead; fewer than 50% of the pilgrims who leave Altdorf make it even as far as Montfort, and we are doing way better than that so far. We were never going to do this without losing people. It sucks but there it is.

And anyone taken by them is as good as dead; and before you ask if I would think differently if they had gotten away with Deanna or Siobhan I would remind you that Siobhan is a wizard of no small power so that's unlikely to happen, and her location I can track anyway so long as she is not too far away.*

He stares very directly at both Gimgroth and Bertelis and speaks calmly and deliberately

*And also I had given both of them a Blausäure pill to end their lives quickly in the event of capture.

I should have suggested that we drill for what we do in the event of attack - I will have to live with that.

And had I reason to expect Skaven - I would have offered that way out to more people*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is looks genuinely stunned that there is any resistance to his scheme at all; and then positively betrayed when Wighard indeed pulls his first rejoinder out of his mouth to pre-empt him, about Deanna or Siobhan, and the pills.    It clearly hits something in him - dueling tenets of his code are both to never give up, and also never to permit oneself to be taken alive.  The better-to-die/better-than-be-captured dichotomy, especially when framed with the only just recovered and then throat-cut and healed Deanna, is a trolley problem he is just not equipped to engage with in the moment.  So silence hangs in the air, and the conflict on Bertelis' features strips back the veneer of valor and determination he tries so hard to maintain.  Briefly, in the sight of his companions, he not the self-appointed shot-caller; but the youngest of them again.  A young man, who left his teens at some point on the road with them and never thought to mark its passing.  But also a fraying one, who has been nearly fatally injured three times in the last two months; in all cases because of his desire to be first into the breach, to throw himself underequipped into a battle, to stand at the head of the column where the enemy collides first.

This all said, after that naked and undermining pause, he is not denuded of his convictions.  He musters himself, frustrated and feeling outflanked, and retorts with growing exasperation.

"Not assumptions.  Deductions.  Not without some leaps, but with the best information available with a view to offering us a way to act other than to shrug and give up.  There is risk in my way, but risk managed against possible hopes.  If we all go for aid and return with it, we lose time that may be crucial in saving lives.  If we march on and strike these people off as lost, they are _certainly_ doomed - and we may yet be assaulted again on the road, as I have postulated.  But if some of us do the night scouting here while others muster aid, we can move against the enemy as quickly as possible while securing enough force to accomplish our goal."

He wheels to Bruno, picking up the man's stated concern. "Not behind the lines - the rats _cannot_ be operating out here in large numbers or over a long time, or else the local lords would already have made moves to secure their tolls and taxes.  They will not be waiting around behind trees in the hopes someone stumbles through the dark to them - perhaps a scout or two, and I have faith in our power and cunning to subdue such.  But no one is to go into the lair until we return with force.  This is the only way we can take that force to them as soon as we can, instead of wasting hours accomplishing work that might have been done before hand - and under cover of dark, where even a cunning night scout might only see so far, instead of daylight where such a scout might see thirty men marching easily and take those spare hours to muster a defence, or flee."

And then to Jasmine, growing more frantic in tone and nearing desperation.  "Yes - yes, perhaps we were being watched.  But what is better - to risk a clash at night for the chance to attack and destroy the enemy later, or to carry on our way, cloaked in hope that the enemy will not try again - and that on such occasion, we will again have the fortune to spot the gunner, or that his weapon betrays him, instead of sawing in half those of us they now know can fight?  We take one risk to avoid another - and to gain the greatest chance to pluck the pilgrims from the jaws of doom."

Finally, with that pause, he seems ready to address Wighard's earliest pre-emption.  "And if it _had_ been Deanna or Siobhan, or _any of us_, this would not even be a discussion we would be having.  We would take the steps to ensure the _maximum_ chance to spare them these terrors, with the cold hope they had denied their captors their lives as a secondary consolation.  I am not asking for a doomed charge into the enemy heart without aid, or sight; just for us to do _everything_ in our power to deliver these souls, in as much as is possible."

Puffing, holding a hand over one of his spear wounds, his gaze then naturally drifts to Glod, and Gimgroth - the dwarves stoic for now, as is their way.  The Company of the Burning Slug has never decided a matter by vote; but the Bretonnian, wounded and frayed as he is, seems infatuated with the idea enough to break that record of harmonious democratic action.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for long posts, I know it's a bore sometimes.  That's just how I write.  Also, while I'm playing Bertelis as feeling betrayed and alienated, that's naturally all IC and I'm having a great time.  It's good to have a group solid enough you can RP internal conflict!

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's head hung low as the members of the Order of the Burning Slug debated the next course of action.   Wisdom and common sense dictated that Wighard, Bruno, and Jasmine had the right of it.   That the order continue with escorting the pilgrims through Axe-Bite and then report the raid to the local human lords so that they can hire the appropriate mercenaries to deal with the Skaven threat.   Gimgroth himself served in many such mercenary tours in his years among the Tilean companies.  He had faced these accursed _Raki_ or rat-folk as the _Umgi_ referred to them and Gimgroth was more accustomed to calling them himself.   Through the years Gimgroth has lost numerous companions to the Skaven of Tilean.   None more impactful than his former companion, Gottfried.  Gottfried and Gimgroth shared many campaigns of service together.  Saving each other's lives on the battlefield countless times the two grew close enough that Gottfried confided in his supporting a daughter with his hard won coin.  Gimgroth's mind turned to Gottfried's laying in a pool of his own blood riddled by the Skaven warpstone bullets and Gimgroth's oath to look after Beatrix- Gottfried's young daughter.   The _raki_ have taken too much from this dwarf already.

All this turned over in the dwarf's mind as he sat silent alternatively looking at the ground by his feet and the hills to which the Skaven retreated.  He shifted his weight, looked to the company, and simply said. 
I mean to go after the rat-bastards. Gimgroth exhaled slowly and sorrowfully.  My book ain't got room for any more Skaven grudges.   I can't walk away from this one.  He takes his purse of coin and hands it to Wighard.    I won't be needing this where I'm going so hold on to it and most my weapons.  If I don't meet up with you again by the time you reach Couronne please see that the coin finds it's way to young girl named Beatrix at the Sell-Sword Inn in Miragliano.  Let her know that her father loved her dearly.   Make that fathers. Gimgroth starts handing over his weapons until he has just his new hammer, shield and crossbow.   I'll try to leave an obvious path for the local lord's men to follow.  But I'm hunting rat.  Gimgroth states empathetically.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard looks at Gimgroth, knowing that there can be no argument,

*It shall be as you wish* he embraces his dwarven companion

*Kill some for me my friend*

He looks at Bertelis, *If you are intent upon this course you go now and take only the essentials as Grimgroth is. Adelard will be no good under ground and we don't want the Skaven getting hold of your treasure notes.

You know where we are going, if we succeed, we then Deanna will be at court. the pilgrims will be safe and we can come look for you.

If nobody else has anything to add, I want us out of here to get to the next stop*

----------


## farothel

"Very well," Bruno said.  He didn't know the group all that long, but he did know that once a dwarf had decided on a course of action there was no budging them.
"I'll stay with the pilgrims to protect them," he said, "also I can't see in the dark and with this heavy armour I make a lot of noise, so they will hear me coming from far away."

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth smiles as Wighard gives him a warm embrace.  I'll kill more than some.  Mind Siobhan. nodding in the direction of the remaining pilgrims.  Get them to Couronne.  With any luck we'll be joining you again as soon as the local lords muster the forces required to purge the Skaven from the path.

Gimgroth offers a firm handshake to Sir Bruno. I will hunt with a clear head and heart knowing that you are with the Pilgrims and Wighard keeping Siobhan and the others safe Sir Bruno.   I won't ask that any of you accompany me on this as I highly doubt the chances of full success.  But if you like me see no other way to proceed without this foolhardy attempt than I would welcome the company on my path forward into the hills.

As Wighard is ministering to Sir Bertelis's wounds, Gimgroth shares with the two of them. 
Last night I had a dream of yellow-eyes.   He seemed in control of my dream and offered me a chance at playing a game with him.   The rules being answers given to questions with fateful cards being drawn for mistruths or failures to answer.   It's my believe that this sorcerer has found the means to affect others dreams.   He seems bent on the destructive of the Order of the Burning Slug and those it holds dear.

----------


## bramblefoot

those at lambords rest

you all make it to the keep of lord du moll in early evening. the doors to the great hall open as you walk in. the lord waits there. if he was roused, he seems unperturbed. the steward introduces you all, and the lord says *"how can i help you fine gentlemen"* a scribe sits at the foot of the throne, taking notes

gimme fellowship at +10

glod, gimgroth and bertelis: after a half-hour of searching, you find a passage concealed behind a gorse bush. It's a steep way down, and you'll probably be unable to get back up, unless you wish to do more looking. as it stands, this is the first passage you found, and there are plenty of gorse bushes.

wdyd?

----------


## Morovir

"Your path is a worthy one, Gimgroth. I will walk it with you, and the blood of many _thaggoraki_ will be spilt before our axes are sated."

Glod knew that this was the right path for him. His wasted youth in the Empire had caused him many regrets, one of which was the fact that he had never served the customary stint in the ironbreakers that his family traditionally subscribed to. And most importantly, how could he look at his ancestors at the end of his life and tell them that he had voluntarily surrendered a chance to kill skaven when it was offered to him, and turned his back on a fellow _dawi_ at the same time. He might as well shave his head and swear the Slayer's Oath at that point.

----------


## dojango

*Spoiler*
Show

After the rat-hunters go in one direction and the pilgrims go in the other, Jasmine (who can see quite well in the dark) slips out behind Gimgroth and Bertelis with her loaded guns.  If they got lost they'd need someone to guide them, after all...

(1d100)[*10*] v. 64 Silent move to not be noticed

----------


## MrAbdiel

The meeting hadnt gone the way he'd envisioned; but the outcome was close to the same, except with worse feeling.  His expression takes on confusion when Wighard yields immediately to Gimgroths determination and not his own - wondering why it is the dwarfs honor is respected and not his own (a thought only possible because he cannot see his own signs of mental fray).  But its done now - his night eyes were no better than anyone elses, but that hasnt stopped him before.  He puts his extraneous gear on his horses, and gives the reins to Bruno

Here - Adelhard has taken on a little limp to the left fore.  He hides it at a gallop, but  when we slow to rest he takes weight of it.  From the wound the north man have him.  I hope to retire him when we get to Bordeleaux.  But he will serve you well in the interim.  You understand courts and lords as well or better than I; money will compel them, though tales of walking rats will close imperial ears.  But I have faith in your talent to compel, Baronet.

And then, in the company of Wighard after receiving the first infusion of healing magic from his arts, he takes a moment to find words.  The discomfort of the clash hasnt faded, even if both men are equipped not to take it too personally.

I appreciate it.   I know your position, on using your magic this way.  And especially for Deanna.  Having gotten that letter, and then negotiating with the knight, I dont know what I would have.  He trails off there.  Then its time to part, and part they do.

Its almost too easy to find this entrance.  Bertelis squints at it in wonder, and confers with his comrades.

No good - a way in, but no way out.  A rope too easily thwarted.  Perhaps there is another way - but ah, it grows dark.  Here - I can do little in the gloom.   Let me do what I can.  I will play the rube, walking in the dark with candle and wounds.  If there are rats, let them ambush me, thinking to take me prisoner - then you may fall on them instead.  If we take a prisoner, we might get information.  And if we have no takers we may have to take our chances with this pit.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: ten skavenslaves pour out of a small hole to your 12 o'clock

glod and gimgroth: can i get perception tests at -10?

jasmine, the same, but flat?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis startles back, lets out a somewhat staged bark of surprise; shield on his arm, candle gripped in his other hand... and a slim dagger held in an inverted grip in that same hand.  The candle won't survive long in the fight, he knows; the illusion of vulnerability was part of the ruse.  But he would just have to make use of its light while it lasted, and then hope his eyes adjusted quickly to the gloom once it inevitably whiffed out in the coming scramble for supremacy over this horde of snivelling wretches.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

I may actually go first, with an 11 initiative.  Wouldn't that be a treat!  If I go before the slaves, or before they can reach Bertelis, he'll take a full defense stance, giving the slaves a -20% to hit him.  That'll counteract the +20 they'll get for outnumbering him three to one, leaving them hitting, I hope, on their crappy slave weapons skill. After that, I've got a parry and dodge to try; and with those there might be some kind of roll to see if this awkwardly held candle goes out.  Maybe 50/50, with each attempted defense?  Up to you.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard's eyes are slightly tear stained as his companions depart but he does not look back. The doves take flight in waves from rock to rock as the caravan advances.

It seems that the mood of the pilgrims has improved in mark contrast to Wighard whose countenance can best be described as grim but determined.

Deanna takes Rainier close to the wagon, *Msr, may I ask you a question*

*By all means milady*

*I understand you made a great sacrifice to save my life, why?*

*Because you are very dear to someone very dear to me, who had recently paid a greater price to bring you back and I have had enough of his blood on me during our travels together that I feel I am practically family*

*Yet you refused to follow him on his rescue mission but acceded instantly when the dwarf wanted to*

*I make it a habit of trying to talk my friends out of suicidal actions; one of them I might have been able to convince, but two of them? Not a chance.

Besides for Bertelis alone it would have been suicidal, with the four of them, some of whom have actually fought ratlings before and can see in the dark it is merely highly dangerous*

*Do you feel bad about leaving them?*

*Of course, but I have a greater duty, the more so now that the defenders of this pilgrimage are reduced to Bruno, myself and Siobhan. In any case I have not totally abandoned them, you are a perceptive young lady you might have noticed that I did have a raven once and now I don't*

----------


## wilphe

_So what is happening?

It seems they found a big hole in the ground and in contrast to how we would both expect did not instantly jump in

Wow, they might actually live

Well their next plan appears to have Bertelis blunder around with a candle like a night blind fool and draw out an ambush

Play to your strengths I suppose

You still want me to follow them in?

Of course, if you wouldn't mind

I would mind very much actually not least because I am a bird not a bat

But you are black and you can pop out of reality if you get in trouble

This had better be the best bowl of sausage and egg ever prepared by primate hands_

----------


## wilphe

Wighard returns his attention to the real world, his expression now looking slightly less grim

*Now may I ask you a question milady?*

*Mais oui*

*How do you feel? Both physically and emotionally?

You have suffered a near terminal injury and had a great quantity of magic flow through you. I cannot really deal with the psychological part but you may experience some magical side effects. Candles may be brighter around you, objects may move, this should fade with time

Further, you may find people treat you differently now*

*How?*

*It will go one of two ways: You will either be treated as a living symbol of Shallya's mercy*

*The other?*

*An unholy abomination snatched from the gates of Morr's garden by a sinister foreign sorcerer using terrible magics

We would of course both prefer the former, and the fact that I am on good terms with the Holy Family and we are on a pilgrimage to Shallya's principle shrine surrounded by devoted followers of the Maiden of Mercy who watched it happen means that that is probably what will happen.

But there will be the odd exception*

*I see*

*Also you need to change that dress at the earliest opportunity, not just because its covered in blood but also its likely to get treated as a holy relic and peasants will descend on you and try and cut pieces off it until there is nothing left. You don't want to be wearing it while that happens*

*And what happens to you?*

*I will probably attract a great deal of attention by people wanting to be healed, and that's not unwelcome given that fair Brettonia is not renowned for its friendly welcome to foreign spell-casters.*

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will let Bruno do the talking at Lambords Rest and, assuming Bruno consents - enhance his persuasiveness a bit. Otherwise he will present himself and Deanna, leave the latter in the care of the women of the place and excuse himself to attend to the pilgrims


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(3d10)[*6*][*5*][*4*](15) -3+2 TN 18
The Power of Truth
Casting Number: 18
Casting Time: 1 full action and 1 half action
Ingredient: A blank sheet of vellum (+2)
Description: A character you touch becomes more convincing to others but only if he speaks honestly. If he abides by that restriction, the character gains a +30% bonus on Charm Tests and can affect double the normal number of people (such doubling should be done after the effects of the Public Speaking or Master Orator Talents are factored in). The influence of this spell is not obvious (the target doesnt have a glowing aura or the accompaniment of unearthly music), so there is no easy way to gauge the honesty of the recipient. You can also cast the power of truth on yourself. This is a touch spell.
 +

----------


## wilphe

Wighard flinches and curses ***** NUGGETS*, fortunately they have not got inside yet

*I'm sorry.

I have tried

Too much magic

In one day

You will have to

Rely on your natural charm*

----------


## farothel

While part of the group was going to chase the Skaven, Bruno would have to be extra vigilant for the rest of the trip.  At least until they returned.  If they returned.  He felt a bit bad for not joining, but he thought it was a suicide mission.  And someone had to protect the pilgrims.  He would use Bertelis' horse as it was the best trained of the group and he was sure he would need it to protect the group.

During the trip to Lambords rest, he kept mostly to himself, trying to be everywhere while letting Wighard take care of the pilgrims.  He did push to move as quickly as possible so they would spend as little time as possible in the pass.

==== Lambords rest ====

"Thank you for taking us in, mylord," Bruno said after bowing, "my name is Baronet Bruno Von Richter and these are my companions."
He introduced Wighard and Siobhan as part of the group, then mentioned Deanna (he had asked her for her titles to do a proper introduction).
"We are here to protect a group of pilgrims on their way to the temple of Shallya," he continued, "in the pass we were attacked by a number of Skaven who took some of the pilgrims.  We continued with the pilgrims, while Sir Bertelis of Bordeleaux, Gimroth, Glod and Jasmine, the other members of our group, are tracking the skaven and trying to rescue those taken.  We would like to request you send a group of soldiers to help and maybe some wagons as well.  Those rescued pilgrims are most likely in a very bad shape."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


fellowship: (1d100)[*100*] vs 67 (FEL 57, +10 from the GM).  If it's the charm skill, +10% and if etiquette applies, another +10%

EDIT: FP used, *22* in OOC topic

----------


## bramblefoot

lord du moll steeples his fingers. *"you present a compelling case. i shall send twenty men to assist"* he walks up to bruno, and whispers *"my price is an assortment of black-powder weapons and the ability to make powder and shot"*

he steps back and says *"do we have a deal?"*

the two who could hear that was wighard and bruno

----------


## farothel

Bruno had expected a lot, from a flat refusal to the full garrison moving out, but not this.  But he was nothing, if not adaptable.
"Unfortunately I can't help you there, mylord," he said, also making sure no others except Wighard could hear, "I have only one black powder weapon myself and the way to create such is a secret to me.  I do know they take quite a bit of training to use, and they can explode in your face if you're not careful, or if they are not maintained properly or are not correctly made.  That training can't be kept secret, it is my duty to warn you.  But I can use contacts I have to bring you into contact with people who build them.  You will need at least one such person to reside here permanently to keep making powder and bullets anyway.  And I can give basic training in the use of such weaponry, should you desire to continue on this course."

Then he thought of something he had picked up from conversations with Bertelis.
"Such contraptions, you might have seen during visits in the empire," he continued, "are most effective when used en masse.  To use such effective, one will have to train peasants in their use, which I assume, when it inevitably comes out, will not endear you to your peers."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


let's play on a Brettonnian noble's vanity and his not wanting to give these weapons to peasants.
charm I guess: (1d100)[*9*] vs 77 (57 Fel, +10% mastery, +10% etiquette)

----------


## wilphe

Wighard nods sagely

----------


## bramblefoot

lord du moll waves a hand *"peasants? the very thought"* he sniffs. *"i merely seek to modernize my defenses as the empire does"*

he clears his throat saying *"it is late. best to sleep on it"*

----------


## wilphe

*As your Lordship wishes, the pilgrims have had a stressful day and I will endeavour to lighten their spirits with as best accommodation and food as can be found for so many*

Wighard would prefer to keep Deanna close by him - but that would require her to stay at the inn and he would rather be with the pilgrims and he doesn't want to broach the matter directly in case his lordship would treat that as an insult to his hospitality.

Also that gives a minor degree of profit to their host and a subtle reminder of how lucrative the pilgrim trade can be

----------


## wilphe

He will allow a little degree of bonhomie from warm food and fine wine to develop in Deanna before raising serious matters *If milady would oblige our curiosity, we were already intent on this pilgrimage when Bertelis received the letter from Lord Roche warning him to stay away and that you had been struck dumb.

I as you might imagine have a considerable professional interest in this matter.

Therefore, unpleasant though it may be, I must ask that you share with us what transpired between his lordship writing that letter and your reunion with your son
*

----------


## bramblefoot

the party at lambords rest: deanna recounts the tale of the trader coming to bordeleaux *"it was a warm and sunny dauy when the trader came to the fief."* she pauses and continues *"he gave out small trinkets, conducted business, and then left"* she shudders. *"a few days later, people started going mute. after that, the vermilion flue came and carved a swathe through the populace"* *"my sons went out looking for help. none returned"* she continues resolutely *"then while i was riding, a red knight with fangs chased me until my horse spooked and i ran until the green knight found me"*

the party at the rathole

jasmine does not spot the two ratlings that rise up outta the gorse bushes 30 yards away with jezzails

glod and gimgroth do

three skavenslaves charge bertelis, shrieking in queekish. the others charge glod and gimgroth

----------


## bramblefoot

borked the roller

(10d100)[*31*][*34*][*71*][*64*][*98*][*33*][*53*][*40*][*14*][*66*](504)

(1d10+4)[*10*]
(1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d10+4)[*6*]
(1d10+4)[*9*]
(1d10+4)[*12*]
(1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d10+4)[*14*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]
(1d10+4)[*6*]
(1d10+4)[*8*]

initiative for the jezzailers
(1d10+3)[*5*]

divide these as you wish

----------


## LarsWester

*Round 1 Gimgroth Initiative 10 Wounds 19/19 FP 2/2*
The dwarf smiled as four skaven slaves closed on him in the moonlit sky.   Come to die then Raki! he laughed as he blocked or dodged the clumsy blows of the slaves.   He waited for them to expend their charge before launching his counterattack.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action = Swift Attack
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*2*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*98*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*8*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*18*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*12*]
These attacks will be on the same slave until it goes down.  
Next Rounds Defensive Rolls these are applied against the first two attacks regardless of damage.
*ParryVS82* - (1d100)[*76*]  against first successful attack
*DodgeVs52* - (1d100)[*50*] against second successful attack

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Bertelis Round 1 Initiative 11 Wounds 15/15 FP 1/3*

Bertelis swipes hard at the attacking skaven with his shield and follows through with the dagger, driving back the offense and compromising their attacks.  With that, the candle winks out; and only silver-limmed sihuoettes are lunging at him in the darkness with shivs, and split stones, and rude killing weapons.  Here he was again - fighting for his life in the dark... But this time, he wasn't alone.  He keeps as quiet as he can to orient his place by the dwarven grunting and grumbling, staying loosely near his companions in as much as possible.  He could not win a fight in such circumstances; but he could contribute to a win.  So he lays about with shield bashes and warding blows, never committing to a strike, always striving to make himself harder to hit, to buy the night-eyed operators in his company to work their way through the enemy.

*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show

Actually, no attack.  Bertelis spends his turn using full defense.  He'd rather be harder to hit than take a couple of lame swings at enemies he can barely see.  He's learned this lesson.

----------


## wilphe

*Interesting. Thank you. The whereabouts and origins of this trader are unknown I presume?

On another matter, I request that you share your room with Siobhan tonight.*

*Of course but why?*

*Well apart from to monitor magical aftermath we have already discussed, I will try and put it in lay terms:

You have been plucked from death once by the Green Knight and then again by me a fortnight after.

Under a school of thought called Reddickism you were "meant" to die the first time around and that the universe or destiny or however you want to think about it regards your continued existence as an error and is going to try to keep harming you until it just gets used to you still being here.

We don't need to go full Baldur or Sleeping Beauty and keep you away from anything and everything that might be dangerous, but please be very risk aware

Oh and I would like that pill I gave you back - like to avoid such accidents*

----------


## bramblefoot

deanna nods, handing back the pill *"lets hope destiny does not kill me then"* she titters nervously

----------


## farothel

"Of course, mylord," Bruno said, "and thank you for your hospitality."

Bruno will stay at the castle.  He wants to move quickly, but he understands that gathering the men and supplies will take some time.  And after a forced march, he could use a good night sleep as well, although he's not sure how well he would sleep with the rest of the group facing the skaven.  Even though they had decided themselves to do it, he was still worried.

----------


## wilphe

*"lets hope destiny does not kill me then"*

*I hope so too, but ethics require I inform the patient of all possible consquences of their treatments.*

He takes a sip of wine

*Now milady, both Siobhan and myself speak your language and we have learned a bit of culture from Bertelis, pray tell us of the kingdom and more on how to behave and what to expect* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's some IC justification for getting _Common Knowledge: Brettonia_ next

----------


## bramblefoot

Bruno: you have a dream of ratfolk and knives. Tell me what you see and how it ends 

Wighard: you have a vision of the man with yellow eyes writing a letter to some confidants in tilea. After he finishes he looks up and grins *ah hierophant wighard, I look forward to our meeting. Tell the dwarf i have plans for his daughter*

----------


## wilphe

*Was it hard learning to write with your left hand?

Maybe start on learning to grip a quill between your toes for when we next meet*

----------


## bramblefoot

> *Was it hard learning to write with your left hand?
> 
> Maybe start on learning to grip a quill between your toes for when we next meet*


*"my dear hierophant, i think it is you who will be unprepared"* the man with yellow eyes gloats. *"but i digress. let us begin the trial by fire"*

the dream changes to an open field. you and the man with yellow eyes are standing in two circles of runes. *"the rules are simple. you cast until the other person is knocked out of their circle"* the man says, flexing his hand and tentacles

*"ready to begin?"* he grins

----------


## wilphe

*I'm not interested in your games* says Wighard, and walks out of the circle

----------


## bramblefoot

*"your loss, my friend"* the man with yellow eyes says as a deck of a cards materializes next to you. *"unfortunately for you, that's a draw off the deck"* a card flips up, showing a skeleton dancing a jig. *"the unquiet dead!"* the man with yellow eyes laughs hysterically. *"until next time, hierophant wighard"* the man says and vanishes

----------


## Morovir

Glod grunts in grim satisfaction as the skavenslaves charge towards him. Picking his target, he strikes a deadly blow with his axe.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Aim+Standard Attack at the closest skavenslave: (1d100)[*36*] TN 76 WS 56 +10 Rune +10 Aim
Damage: (1d10+6)[*14*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*8*]

----------


## dojango

Jasmine hides in the brush behind a fallen tree and watches the deadly fight. She has one of her pistols out, and she aims at one of the ratmen fighting in the dark. But she holds her fire; the boys seem to be in their element and enjoying themselves, and after her poor shooting earlier she isn't willing to risk firing into melee just yet.

----------


## bramblefoot

with a thunderous bang, the warplock gunners open fire on bertelis, going for head shots. one nails the knight, the other whizzes by

(2d100)[*4*][*47*](51)

(1d10+5)[*12*]
(1d10+5)[*6*]

bertelis can i get a toughness test at -10 or one of your eyes will periodically glow lambent green?

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Bertelis Round 2 Initiative 11 Wounds 12/15 FP 1/3*

Bertelis's defensive sweeps keep the slaves at bay as planned; the dark silhuoettes of the capering rats forced back and the sound of the dwarves fighting, and winning nearby, more than a little reassuring.  Then the combat is lit up in a sudden yellow-green thunderclap; two more ratmen in the bushes releasing their deadly volley.  One green spike blitzes just over his shoulder faster than senses can track it.  The other is much more dangerous.

For Bertelis, the feeling is mostly one of confusion and disorientation, with some pain from what feels like a glancing blow.  For the dwarves and the hidden halfling to whisper, it looks much worse than it is.  The warpstone round actually penetrates the left eyehole of his helm, rakes along his temple and above his ear, slitting open coif and skullcap with killing velocity before punching _out_ the back of the helm through the steel plate.  From the outside, there is a flash of green, the knight's head snaps back hard, and he topples over backwards; the dagger sailing out of his grip and landing nearby.  The slaves are on top of him at once, stabbing and biting and clawing.  But after a moment of disorientation, he surges back to his feet, mace in hand; laying about again with heavy blows to push his aggressors back... the warpstone residue left inside his helm glowing out the left eyeslit, and the exit hole behind it.

*Spoiler: For ze lady!*
Show

Didn't actually fall prone; just fluffing the scene a bit.

Free action:  Drop dagger.
Half action: Draw mace.
Half action:  Swingbattabatta.  I could full defense, but c'mon.  Gotta swing sometimes.

(1d100)[*13*].  I guess it's vs41, for up to (1d10+5)[*7*] damage.

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's battle fury is interupt by the firing of two skaven warplock gunners.  He stares in awe as one shot hits Sir Bertelis's helm amd knocks the knight to the ground.  The dwarf blocking the feeble attacks of the two slaves attacking him counterattacks.  After dispatching those foes he sprints to Bertelis's side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action = Swift Attacks
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*64*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*53*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*8*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*2*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*]
Spending a Fortune Point for an extra 1/2 action to move to join Sir Bertelis this would negate the outnumbering.bonus for the slaves.  And get him in position for another swift attack round next round.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine silently curses as she sees the gunners shooting in the distance.  She knows they're too far out to shoot with her pistol, so she silently crawls a long the ground to try and get them in range of the blunderbuss.  Also so that her friends aren't caught in it's blast.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*42*] v. 64 silent move to creep closer to the gunners and also so that the melee isn't caught in the blast.  Since the pistols have extremely short range, switching to the blunderbuss and I figure it will take two turns to get the gunners in range.

----------


## Morovir

Snarling in satisfaction as the skavenslave's head spirals away from its body, Glod turns to hack his axe into another of the _thaggoraki_.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Aim+Standard Attack: (1d100)[*23*] TN 76
Damage: (1d10+6)[*15*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## farothel

Bruno found himself in a tunnel.  Some form of pale green rock provided some light, enough to see by.  Cautiously he moved on, going towards some sounds he could hear.  Soon he found himself in a large cavern where a number of ratlings were working in what looked like some sort of laboratory.  Vats of some green bubbling liquid were there, as well as small green stones that glowed.  When he looked closer, he noticed that the skaven working there were all carrying some form of disease.  Bruno wasn't sure what it was, but they didn't look all that good, although it didn't seem to affect their performance.

He was trying to figure out what they were doing, or at least take as many details in his mind as possible to ask Wighard, when a human was brought in.
"I have the items," the human said, putting a number of trinkets on one of the desks.  The skaven quickly took some of the liquid out of the vats and put the trinkets in it to soak.  Then they put the human on a slab and one of the skaven took a knife and started to make small cuts in the human's flesh.  Another one came with another concoction and started rubbing it into the wounds.

"You need to activate the trinkets," the leader of the skaven said to the human, "on their own they won't do anything, but when combined, it will create an interesting disease."
"And how do I do that," the human asked.
"Your blood is now an agent," the skaven said, "you will need to rub it over the trinkets and that will activate the disease that's dormant on them.  It will be a few days after you do so that people will start to get ill, so you should be away by then."
"Don't worry, I know what to do," the human said as he dressed himself again, "and I know just the annoying Bretonian lord who thinks himself better than everybody else and who thinks he doesn't need to pay his debts.  He will make a great first example."
"Good, but hurry," the skaven replied, "we want this disease to start when Morrslieb is full."

The human, now dressed as a Bretonian merchant, was guided out again.  From another location another skaven came in.
"Are you sure this will work," it asked.
"Yes, the human doesn't know much and is a follower of the plague lord, so he's doing this willingly."
"Very well, keep going."

Bruno awoke drenched in sweat, looking around in the room he had been given in the castle.  He definitely would have to talk to Wighard in the morning, which wasn't far off as far as he could tell.

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the skaven battle

jasmine: as you crawl along, there is the sound of a snap, and a bear trap has closed on the front of your blunderbuss. It's gonna need a repair before its operational

glod and gimgroth: the skaven jezzailers fall back and disappear from view

the remaining skaven will doggedluy hold the line 

(4d100)[*47*][*65*][*8*][*49*](169)

(4d10)[*7*][*2*][*7*][*2*](18)

that is one hit on bertelis for 10 wounds

----------


## MrAbdiel

Catching a vicious blow on the very middle of his shield, Bertelis is free to thrash back against the rat shapes in the gloom!

*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show

Getting Swifty.

*vs41* - (1d100)[*58*] for (1d10+5)[*10*]

And

*vs41* - (1d100)[*45*] for (1d10+5)[*14*]


Edit: Whiff whiff, in the dark.

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth impressed that the near as blind night managed to catch the Skaven's strikes on his shield but his flailing about was bound to get someone hurt and not necessarily the slaves.   Gimgroth grunted and went about bashing in Skaven with his new warhammer already soaked in the foul creatures blood.  Gimgroth misses a skaven as it ducks under Bertelis's swings.   There's a load *thump* and a *crack* as Gimgroth's warhammer crushes a skaven slave's ribcage.  The dwarf pulls the warhammer back letting the creature hit the ground in a heap.   He swings to Sir Bertelis back where a skaven was rushing catching it on the skull and drive the hammer down splitting the skull in half like a pumpkin being hit by a sledgehammer.  Be thankful you didn't have to see that Sir Bertelis. the battle crazed dwarf laughed.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action = Swift Attacks
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*86*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*10*]  Miss
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*8*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*] Hit and kill to the chest.
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*11*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*16*]  Dwarven Fury to the head but only 1 extra point.
*Perception* - (1d100)[*29*] to see the warplockers.  Skill is 48

----------


## dojango

Jasmine takes a moment to pry her blunderbuss loose from the trap and she examines the bent and mangled barrel.  If these Skaven were clever enough to trap the approach to them, they were too clever to let live.  She continued to creep through the woods towards where she had last seen them, hoping to pick up on their trail.

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard and bruno: lord du moll awaits in the grand hall. *"have you considered my proposal?"* he says, hands held together

bruno: do you tell wighard about your dream?

wighard: you awaken to a small brand of a skull on your inner arm.

----------


## farothel

Right after breakfast, before meeting with the lord of the castle, Bruno told Wighard about his dream.  For now just the short version as they had to discuss things with the lord, but he said he would tell more after.

"Well mylord," Bruno said, "my answer will have to be the same as last night.  While I'm fully supportive of your goals and as citizen of the Empire, support them, there is the small and very uunfortunate fact that I currently do not have in my possession the objects you seek, nor the means to create such.  I can of course use my extensive network to bring you into contact with people who can support your goals and objectives.  We are however currently on a quest against the foul forces or chaos, but when our quest has been successful, I will have to come back this way to go back home and I can discuss with you how we can further the aims you expressed here."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will tell the pilgrims to get ready to leave in a hurry...

----------


## bramblefoot

> Right after breakfast, before meeting with the lord of the castle, Bruno told Wighard about his dream.  For now just the short version as they had to discuss things with the lord, but he said he would tell more after.
> 
> "Well mylord," Bruno said, "my answer will have to be the same as last night.  While I'm fully supportive of your goals and as citizen of the Empire, support them, there is the small and very uunfortunate fact that I currently do not have in my possession the objects you seek, nor the means to create such.  I can of course use my extensive network to bring you into contact with people who can support your goals and objectives.  We are however currently on a quest against the foul forces or chaos, but when our quest has been successful, I will have to come back this way to go back home and I can discuss with you how we can further the aims you expressed here."


lord du moll sighs. *"put me in touch, and ill send my men back"*he says *"sergeant nepveau, kindly get the men moving"*

a weaselly man gulps, salutes and rushes off

----------


## bramblefoot

meanwhile, back at the pass:

jasmine: the skaven have faded into the night like ghosts. the gorse covers tracks surprisingly well, and skaven are damn sneaky. you cannot find where they went. all of a sudden, your coshed over the head by a gutter runner and dragged off.

gimme toughness at -10 to stay at least semi-conscious. failure means your out like a log

(1d100)[*45*]

glod and gimgroth: the last of the slaves go down. the two jezzailers have disappeared out of night vision range. What's the plan

bertelis: what are you thinking, now that there are no skaven who speak reikspiel to interrogate?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Somewhere nearby, he can hear Glod hacking down another of the creatures.  But near to him, the skavenslave is so appalled at what Gimgroth has done to its friends that it startles and bolts.  This time, the wide swing of the mace catches it perfectly, caving in half its chest and leaving it wheezing on the ground - there to receive the stomping heel of mercy.  He wheels about for a few moments after; but once the dwarves have confirmed the gunners are nowhere to be found, he sinks to his knees, drops shield and mace, and pulls off his helmet with something approaching desperation ... taking a moment to trace a thumb across the gouged rim of the eyehole, and the exit hole at the back of it.

"I need... just a moment.  Help me wash it-"  He begins, coughs, and spits blood.  With the helm removed and coif and skullcap withdrawn, the extend of the damage is clear; a half inch from death, a half inch from total escape.  The round has left a channel gouged against the side of his head that infact penetrates beneath the skin and out the back of his hair, running along the outside of the skull. But some part of the internal trauma must have nicked the channel between ear, and nose, and mouth.  Taking out a waterskin, he washes his mouth and spits; and offers it up to his allies to pour for a rough attempt and cleaning the wound.  With the washing comes barely perceptible particles of green dust; residue of the projectile now embedded in a tree far behind them, lost in the dark.  "I just need a moment.  I... cannot tell if this tunnel is like the other; too steep to plan escape.  If it is sloped, we might well try it."  Another coughing fit, a spit of water.  "That way it will be... harder for those gunners to stalk us.  If it is a straight drop, we are forced to search on.  Dawn approaches - when the others return with men, we need to know where we are going."

He slouches on his knees a moment.  Not to put too fine of a point on it, he looks like crap.  He has split some stitches from the spear wounds to his body, and is bleeding through his chainmail.  Nearly headshot and rapidly wearying, for all his follies, the knight cannot be called uncommitted.

Then he hangs up his mace again, finds his dagger, strikes a new match, and lights up the candle once more.  "Alright.  I'm alright.  I am to the fore again.  No way to go, but forward."

*Spoiler: OOC!*
Show

Happy to give Gimgroth and Glod a chance to respect Bertelis's tenacity/pity his condition/quietly plan to kill him if the warpstone ends up poisoning him (though it'll turn out just to give him the bale-eye every now and then).  As far as going forward after this spot of RP, Bert is going to recommend going underground if the tunnel is accessible enough; but if it's a dead drop like the last one, they ought to keep searching for prisoners, or a better entrance.

----------


## wilphe

*Thank you milord*

Wighard leaves out of the room before he changes his mind and calls a quick meeting with Bruno and Siobhan before departure. Deanna is welcome to participate even if the concept might be a bit novel to her.

*If I have it right the next inn is Ludwig's Toes and after that Ludwig's Nose, unfortunately between them is what is known as Ludwig's run - often too great a distance to cover in one day except for a good mount or a fast walker.

We don't really have any of those, I suggest therefore that we set out before dawn tomorrow and see if we can hire a few extra guards*

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth silently pours the water from Bertelis skin flushing the eye and wound from the warpshot.  He has seen worse much worse during his fighting against the Skaven in the mercenary ranks of Tilea.   Bertelis was blessed by the Lady's own luck that the shot didn't do more damage than it did.  Still even a trace of the warpstone could cause mutations to sprout over time.  Gimgroth knew that diligence was needed to ensure that the knight remained in his right mind more than ever.  Can you still see out of the eye?  I'd like to mark each of these holes in some manner even if we don't go down the hole ourselves. 
Gimgroth takes off a glove, using a finger he wipes at the blood on Bertelis cheek and then writes _RATS_ on a nearby rock with an arrow pointing in the direction of the hole.  Pardon Bertelis but let me take a look and see if there's anything I can do for you now. After inspecting the wound Gimgroth grunts.  Wish Wighard was here.  Afraid there's not much I can do.  I'd advise wearing a clean piece of cloth over it lest it get even more infected.  After seeing to Bertelis Gimgroth gives a cursory glance at the hole nearby.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Heal* - (1d100)[*33*] low chance heal check *Wounds* - (1d10)[*10*]  Dang that was close needed to beat 28.  
*PerceptionOrSearch* - (1d100)[*63*] to determine what the nearby hole looks like and if it is trapped.  That wasn't needed to beat a 48.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis, glod and gimgroth: the tunnel looks like it will hold. there doesn't look to be traps, but skaven are a sneaky bunch

jasmine: you are bopped over the head by a gutter runner and fall unconscious.

wighard and bruno: will someone gimme a flat gossip and a haggle roll to see if you can scrounge up guards

(1d100)[*66*]

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Bruno said, "I'll have a look around for some people.  And we best tell the pilgrims that we want to get moving at first light.  That way we have the most time to make it through."
He would look around for some people to help guard the pilgrims.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


gossip: (1d100)[*15*] vs 77 (mastery +20%)
haggle: (1d100)[*98*] vs 28 (I don't have the skill, so half Fel I guess) (85 in OOC for FP)

----------


## LarsWester

The tunnel looks like we can get in and out as opposed to that first hole.   Bertelis it might be best if you stayed between us Dwarfs.   We can see in this light in the event your candle goes out. 
Having said so Gimgroth will lead going into the tunnel he will go about 10 yards and then wait for the others to catch up.  He has his shield and hammer out and at the ready.

----------


## MrAbdiel

He concedes to the suggestion, becoming the middle traveller of the group in preference to simply having his head pulled off if they encounter an enemy or trap.  Still... Bertelis loathes the tunnel experience.  The dwarves have to stoop, but he is forced onto all fours; his shield on his back bumping off the roof of the tunnel whenever he dares to try to stretch, his slingbag with a handful of adventuring supplies - rope, waterskin, matches, bow, and so on - dangling under his stomach; his candle trading sadly back and forth between one fist and the other - the barest comfort in this wretched place.  But the slaves had come from somewhere - they didn't pipe up from the core of the earth, and they weren't waiting in a shallow hole indefinitely.  This tunnel _had_ to lead to some kind of staging chamber, whether it be dwarven in origin, or natural, or rat-dug.  It had to.

It _had_ to.

----------


## bramblefoot

> "Good idea," Bruno said, "I'll have a look around for some people.  And we best tell the pilgrims that we want to get moving at first light.  That way we have the most time to make it through."
> He would look around for some people to help guard the pilgrims.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> gossip: [roll0] vs 77 (mastery +20%)
> haggle: [roll1] vs 28 (I don't have the skill, so half Fel I guess) (85 in OOC for FP)


bruno, you find people for guard duty, the only problem is their rates. can either afford two of the good ones, or four of the less savory characters who may do a little _creative acquisition_

----------


## dojango

Jasmine goes out into the darkness, searching diligently for signs of the jezzails, while also making sure that she doesn't stumble over any more of the bear traps.  She's moving slowly, and she spots a suspicious-looking pile of leaves.  She carefully sneaks over and starts brushing off the leaves with a stick to expose the trap underneath... but after a few moments she realizes it's just a pile of leaves.  She sighs and thinks to herself, 'Well, that was a waste of time.  Reckon I should make sure the others don't get into trouble without me watchin' over them...'  The next thing she knows there's a flash of stars in her vision and she's face down in the mud.

----------


## farothel

Bruno will hold of for now and first discuss things with Wighard, as he doesn't want to take such a decision all on his own.

----------


## wilphe

*I would rather have two reliable people than 4 I cannot trust*

----------


## Morovir

Saying nothing, Glod moves up behind Gimgroth, his axe and shield at the ready.

----------


## bramblefoot

the dwarves and berty: the tunnel leads out to a small room with no one in it. broken chests and other things lie strewn across the floor, and an old slave lies against the wall. his mouth moves, but no sound comes out. four tunnels lie in the cardinal directions. the ceiling is low and rocky, with many stone outcroppings

everyone gimme perception or search to find something interesting in the mess of the room

jasmine: you wake up strapped down and with a gag in your mouth. a skaven with several skavenslaves moves to an area, muttering to itself *"yes-yes, begin the transfusion"* the skavenslaves pass the  skaven tools to work, including a length of tubing

bruno and wighard: the guards are paid for, costing 40 gc total. now its time to traverse ludwigs run

gimme a d100 roll

----------


## MrAbdiel

With a candle and a squint to aid him, Bertelis gives a cursory scan of the area.  But he takes heart in two things - one, the discarded items here prove to him, as far as he is concerned, that this is indeed a semi permanent base and staging area, not a straight shot to hell or wherever they come from and that it is so semi permanent that they have slaves here they did not capture moments ago.  He hustled to the side of the old man, taking his water skin and offering the poor wretch a sip.

Here now, old timer.  If the gods are good, you may yet see the sun again.  Which way do the rats most often come and go?  Do you know?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Vs31Perception* - (1d100)[*35*], with -20 dark penalty applied.

----------


## bramblefoot

the old-timer points down the front-most tunnel. you would notice a patchwork of scars across his throat in the dim light of the candle. seems like he's a mute

everyone gimme silent move, and perception

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth nods at the older slave as he points in a direction.  The dwarf tossing the older man his waterskin offering a sip of water in exchange for the information.   As the man takes a drink the scars along the slave's throat are more apparent.  The poor wretch was tortured by his captors.  Gimgroth takes back his waterskin and looks down the pointed out path looking for any obvious signs of traps before moving as quietly as three heavily armored men can. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*PerceptionVs48* - (1d100)[*100*]
*SilentMoveVs16* - (1d100)[*80*]

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat-tunnels: there are no traps you can spot, but you do spot a blunderbuss with a twisted barrel halfway down the corridor. nothing else of note stands out here

gimgroth: wasnt that jasmine's blunderbuss? what is it doing down here?

bertelis: your our shot-caller. advance, retreat, go another way?

jasmine: the skavenslaves hook up the tubing to a drum of something, and the skaven comes over, giggling and jams a needle in your arm *"yes-yes, let the experiment commence"* he cackles. 

glod. with your dwarven instincts, there may be secret doors here


the party approaching ludwigs run: why dont you all gimme perception at +10

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is at his usual position at the rear, but his wagon has more than the usual number of passengers as he cycles through giving the pilgrims a break



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1D100)[*67*] Perception 81 / 91 if visual

----------


## Morovir

Glod grimaces at the horror that has been wreaked upon the old man

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Perception in room: (1d100)[*54*] TN 54
Silent Move: (1d100)[*78*] TN 30?
Second Perception: (1d100)[*89*] TN 54

----------


## farothel

Bruno rides with a loaded pistol and in full armour, just to be ready for anything.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*43*] vs 79 (59 int, +10 mastery, +10 GM)

----------


## bramblefoot

glod: you find a battered sea compass. do you open it?

wighard and bruno: you see skaven watchers on the hills, well out of pistol range. they seem happy to watch and wait

----------


## wilphe

Wighard checks that Bruno has also seen them, then waves at them

He briefs the two mercs, Siobhan and Deanna - the latter have been instructed to stay between the two wagons - one driven by Siobhan with an unhappy looking Berthold on it - the other by him

*We must be quite the attraction. I think they must be bold or desperate to be out in daylight.

If they are going to do anything they will probably wait until later, when they will hope the column splits up as the fit race ahead and the slow fall behind 

We of course want to make sure that does not happen, so we continue to pick up those who drop out or lag behind.*

----------


## farothel

"Or they await reinforcements," Bruno said, looking at the skaven, "hopefully not though.  Well, at the moment there is little we can do about it but move along.  At least we can use it to motivate the pilgrims to keep moving."

He would make sure that they kept moving, insisting that they eat while moving to make sure they would make it before the end of the day.

----------


## wilphe

*Provided they don't end up too "motivated" and end up panicking*

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth notices the blunderbuss at the end of the hallway.  Odd thing isn't that. 
 pointing to the firearm. The Skaven use Warplock weapons not such a firearm as this.

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard and bruno: it doesn't look like you'll make it all the way across ludwigs run. the sun is beginning to set, and the caravan is still a ways out from the next inn. whats the call here?

there is no sign of the ratfolk

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis has no strong knowledge of firearms.  He might have passed it by assuming it to be more Skaven junk.  But when Gimgroth points it out, and he beholds it in the candlelight, he cannot help but frown as his blood freezes.  It's a weapon he has seen before.  Wighard had one; but that one had a trigger scaled for a modest human hand, not the smaller digit array of a halfling.

"...Is this.. Jasmine's weapon?  It does not look fired - just damaged.  Has she come back to... find us?  Save us?  But she would not have forsaken a chance to fire her weapon..."

He gives a heartbroken look to the dwarves.  It wasn't that long ago she was almost lost to them by the opportunistic kidnapping by the heretics in Altdorf.  Here, he did not need to vocalise, it looked like a likely case was that the same had befallen her.  If they had found the weapon outside, he would have hoped she fled.  But down here, unfired?  She had either dropped it in her flight through the tunnels, or her captors dropped it while moving her.  Or else -...

No, the other possibilities were too terrible.

The alarm and upset crosses visibly over the knight's features, and he reaches to rest a hand loosely on his aching head, over the bandage Gimgroth so carefully applied.  To Bertelis, the idea that Jasmine was here made the situation that much worse.  The pilgrims were innocents, but they were not individually known to him.   He knew Jasmine, now.  She was rugged, and the little fold are not the most elegant; but she was in all regards that mattered still a _woman_.  And the sacred covenant by which he lived his life compelled him, and demanded of him, to be prepared to offer life and limb in defence of women especially.  So long as he had reason to suspect she was here, any possibility to rationalize retreat vanished completely.  And the need to act quickly, even perhaps recklessly, lest she suffer by their delay was wildly increased.

"...It would not be unlike her to follow us, and not tell us so.  Perhaps she drew off some other enemy that might have joined the fight outside; perhaps she found this hole before we did, and snuck in seeking us.  But if there is a chance she is here... we cannot know whether this weapon was dropped coming, or going this way.  She might be at the end of this hall - but she might also be back in either of the rooms we did not check, and we might leave her behind if we do not check them... and we might be too late, if she is this way."

Untenable.  Their little force could slowly map the whole tunnel network room by room, but what would befall their friend taking such time?  And beyond that, sneaking and trying to ambush... was a game at which the rats were superior.  He closed his eyes, and wracked his brain.  What can be done, in such a moment?  What can be done, to best make good their chance of success?




> _"...And so, having too little force to launch attack such a foe successfully, I divided my men into three parties and attacked from different ways, instead."_


"...We came to this place willing to die, yes?  Not planning, but willing?  Then here, let us die with as much cunning as we can."

"We will never out-sneak these rats.  We make too much noise in our armor; and we are not light and scurrying things.  We will not catch them but surprise.  And the sound of any battle we gain in here will alert others.  And, if we are most fortunate and our friends have secured reinforcements, they may be beginning their march to us _now_, and still be five or six hours away.  These are our weaknesses."

"But in strength, we are superior to them.    Our small band may fight two or four times as many of the rats.  And our courage is greater than theirs; this is also true.  Their long guns and long spears are all poor weapons for fighting in these tunnels.  So no matter what happens, this conflict will culminate in this way - the rats will find us, the sound of our meeting will draw all the guards left in these tunnels.  If I am right, they have mobilized most of their force to seek to attack the pilgrims again; we must trust Bruno and Wighard with that now.  But they may have enough here still to fight us, and perhaps encircle us, and kill us.  So here, let me propose this plan."

"Let me go on down this tunnel alone, while you both go back to the other chamber and split to search the other two ways.  This way we might find Jasmine and the other prisoners most quickly.  Whoever first encounters enemy force, we make a great racket of howling and shouting, as if put to flight.  And all of us, hearing this through the ring of the tunnels, will flee back to the main chamber where the old slave lay.  There, we will fight together what comes, falling back to the entrance tunnel as we need to so there is no enemy at our back.  This way, we will fight them together with all our might; and when it is over, whether we lie dead or stand victorious, none of us will need to confess to our gods that our friends, or those under our aegis, died because we too timidly hunted our enemy."

He opens the sling bag, and takes the pouch of the smoke-spheres from within; offering one to each of the dwarves to help if they are the ones who encounters the enemy first.  He tucks one into his own palm, on his shield hand; then looks meaningfully to Glod and Gimgroth for their blessing on this risky plan.

----------


## farothel

Bruno went to Wighard.
"What now," he asked softly, "we're not going to make it before sundown.  I would prefer to move on.  Lots of torches or if you have a better way to light everything up, that.  But you know the pilgrims better than I do.  If there is a good defensive position, we might survive the night.  There's currently no skaven, but that doesn't mean they're not around.  Which reminds me, as far as I know, these skaven operate hidden.  Why do they now boldly show their faces?  All the pilgrims have seen them.  Something to think about as soon as we're out of this damn pass."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard looks at the two mercenaries *How much further do you think?  I understand the inns at either end will open their gates to arrivals after dark. I would like to keep pushing on.*

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat tunnels: gimme agility at -10 to avoid stepping in one of the myriad skaven traps set up for this eventuality

wighard and bruno: the mercs say *"maybe another half-mile to the next inn, but only if we push hard, and risk leaving the less able behind"*

----------


## farothel

Bruno dismounted from his horse.
"We won't leave them behind," he said, "but we can put the less able on the horses and in the cart and move on quickly."
He pointed at one of the mercs.
"You take point, me and your colleague will take the rear, Wighard and Siobhan stay in the middle.  Let's get moving."

He looks at the pilgrims.
"Half a mile and we're at an inn where we are safe.  A bit longer and we can rest in peace."

He would leave it to Wighard to decide who are the less able.

----------


## wilphe

*Alright, let's try this.* Wighard hands a few glowing rocks out to the pilgrims, two for at the front and one in the middle and gives a quick triage to see who most urgently needs to be carried

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*54*] Command 56

(1d100)[*52*] Heal 81

(2d10)[*6*][*9*](15) -2+1 TN3 Glowing Light


(2d10)[*2*][*7*](9) -2+1 TN3 Glowing Light


(2d10)[*7*][*6*](13) -2+1 TN3 Glowing Light

----------


## Morovir

Pocketing the battered sea compass, Glod follows the others out of the chamber. However, as his pace quickens following the discovery of Jasmine's blunderbuss, he fails to spot a trap laid by the skaven directly in his path.

----------


## bramblefoot

glod: you step in a cleverly concealed bear trap. take 1d3 wounds unreducible and reduce your movement by one. you also spot a cleverly concealed switch in the wall

can i get a flat wp test to avoid screaming to wake the dead?

bertelis: you see glod step in the bear trap. what are you doing?

gimgroth: you narrowly avoid a snare trap. it appears that the skaven are canny enough to trap their warrens. tell me, have you ever encountered such things before, and if so where?

bruno and wighard: the wagons roll on, and the lighted stones glow bright. suddenly, there is a scream from the rear, followed by some queekish

wdyd?

----------


## wilphe

From the rear of the column or from behind the rear of the column?

----------


## bramblefoot

Behind the rear of the column

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth grunts in agreement with Bertelis's bold decision to split the three companions in three different directions.  He calls over his shoulder as he turns to leave May you find glory and peace with the gods of your fathers  after three more steps he adds if we don't make it out alive to toast our victory together.  the others may still cling to some hope that this was not the end of the story of their deeds but Gimgroth knew alone in a Skaven warren there chances were near to nothing.  
As the he turned down his own passageway Gimgroth's nose crinkled.   The stench was unmistakable.   The mixture of filth with salt and iron was distinctive and memorable.   Gimgroth's mind returned to his campaigns against the Skaven in the companies of Tilea.     Specifically when he and some of the taller folk were hired to clear out a recently developed Skaven warren that pushed into some minor Lord's lands.  The peasantry were being kidnapped and its hard to tax those who have been warped by the Skaven or sell the fruits of their labor so reluctantly the lord put out a bounty on Skaven paying 10 silver per Skaven tail.   Gimgroth was able to purchase the fine axe now in Wighard's possession with the trophies from that company alone.   The dwarf laughed as he considered that no matter how efficiently his current hammer caved in Skaven chests and skulls it would be useless at collecting tails.   He remember with a chuckle the similar complaints of Esteban who had a mace on that Skaven slaughtering tour.   Poor Esteban complained of having to stoop and cut the tails off with dagger right up to the point that he stepped in a Skaven snare and broke his ankle.   He used his mace as a crutch to escape that warren with his life.  Gimgroth's mind returned to his current state just in time to stop his own foot from landing in a similar snare a few steps ahead.  Gimgroth whispered a quiet thanks to Esteban for his lesson as he continued down his pathway looking for signs of Skaven or Jasmine and keeping an ear out for the cries of one of his companions.

----------


## farothel

"What now," Bruno said more to himself than anybody else, checking if all pilgrims are still there and then trying to see what's happening behind the group, pistol ready.
"Move on," he told the pilgrims, "try to get to the inn quickly, but stay together."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*62*] vs 69

----------


## wilphe

Wighard sighs, mostly to himself, So many spells that could be useful that I have not yet mastered

Then louder

*Keep moving*

He checks to either side to see if they are not being overtaken or flanked

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*53*] Perception 71 / 81 visual

----------


## bramblefoot

bruno and wighard: you see many small beady eyes staring out of the darkness. it looks like you're surrounded.

a voice comes out of the shadows *"we have you surrounded, yes-yes!"* the voice continues with a *"surrender, and die quickly"*

wdyd?

(1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## wilphe

*Leave now. Or die die you will.*

He strips open his armour and begins grasping at the Hysh around him

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*56*] Channelling 77

----------


## bramblefoot

*"no-no, you surrender and die quickly"* the skaven lets out a piercing whistle, and two ratling gunners open up on the front wagon

(2d100)[*24*][*55*](79) both hit

(1d10+5)[*8*]
(1d10+5)[*9*]

----------


## Morovir

Cursing under his breath, Glod begins to rise to his feet, stopping as he spies something on the wall in front of him.

"Look! A switch on the wall. Could this be what we are looking for - a way into the skavens' lair?"

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Damage: (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(3d10)[*8*][*5*][*9*](22) TN25

Let us see what happens

----------


## bramblefoot

the spell goes off and the skaven scatter, but siobhan clutches her head and collapses. berthold catches her, and lays her in the back of the wagon.*"lets go, before they decide to come back"* he barks

----------


## wilphe

Wighard feels it all.


The fear coming off the pilgrims as they face death or capture for a second time

The grim resolve of Bruno and the others as they prepare to sell their lives dearly

The anticipation of the Skaven for more death and slaughter

The winds gather around him, powering him to a last desperate move to prevent their annihilation.

The crack of gunfire and the screams from Siobhan as they hit home

The winds just falling from his flailing grasp

The sure and certain knowledge that the best outcome now is for them to all die rather than face torture, slavery and experimentation


Then the stranger spurt of magic from Siobhan to empower his

Then the screams as the skaven leader - formerly so cocky and confident - is hit by the storm of Hysh and glows like the wick of a lantern

Then a brilliant flash, brighter than any sun and longer than any lightning as his body tears itself apart


After that he cannot see anything anymore.


He knows the skaven scatter as still glowing globs of their leader land all around

He knows a few of them, not yet dead but also blinded by the blast, run around randomly or lie twitching amongst the rocks

He knows even some of the pilgrims have lost their sight from the brilliant flash

He feels the wagon jerk forward as the panicked draft horse wants to go anywhere but stay here

He falls from the wagon to the trail, still glowing with Hysh and every hair on his body stiff and upright

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis calls a hasty pause to their three-prong plan as Glod grunts in pain and signals to them. Between he and Gimgroth, they pry the trap off Glod's leg (full recovery, alas, will have to wait); but he stays by a moment longer as Glod throws the mysterious switch.  If it reveals a weapons cache or some scerric of information, it may prove useful or worth sabotage.  But if it's a way into the den that atleast _he_ is convinced must exist, some kind of prison area where the pilgrims (and perhaps poor Jasmine) are held, then they might yet have a chance to put one over on the rats after all.

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat-tunnels. the switch reveals a passage two abreast leading down. the sound of skaven voices are heard, and then cut off abruptly. looks like this is the way in.

jasmine, the concoction is started, and then you see the skaven all shut up and go for their weapons

wighard: you are picked up, and put in the back of the wagon. the wagons start rolling again. you hear siobhan say to you *"did you get them wighard?"*

(2d10)[*5*][*9*](14)

bruno: the skaven scatter, and the party continues along, making it to the inn in short order. what are you gonna do, and do you check on wighard and siobhan after your all settled?

----------


## LarsWester

As the secret door opens revealing a passageway and the sounds of Skaven chittering reaches Gimgroth's ears.  He turns giving a faint smile to Bertelis as he grips his hammer and shield.  Gimgroth starts rushing down the passageway keeping an eye out for traps as he pushes towards the sound of Skaven.   Surely a glorious death awaits below. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Initiative* - (1d10+3)[*13*] figure you'll need this soon enough. 
*Perception* - (1d100)[*45*] vS 48 so a success barely
Gimgroth is leading the charge toward the Skaven.  Perception check is for any traps or clues about enemies ahead.

----------


## farothel

Bruno is ready to start shooting when suddenly the whole scene lights up as Wighard's spell goes off.  The skaven run off as Wighard drops off the wagon.
"Take care of Siobhan," Bruno shouts to his valet, while he runs to Wighard.  He's not sure what to do, as he's not trained to give medical assistance.  That is the job of Siobhan and Wighard actually.

So he will just pick him up and bring him to one of the wagons, before getting everybody to move.  As they reach the inn, Bruno will make sure the pilgrims are settled in the common room and get food.  He will get a private room for Wighard and Siobhan so they could recover easier.  He will check up on them as soon as the pilgrims are settled.

"How are you doing," he asks, as he's not sure what happened.  Well, magic happened, but like most people in the empire, Bruno's knowledge of such things is very limited.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is a bit bruised after his fall but nothing serious.

*"did you get them wighard?"*

*Yes, yes, we got them*

His otherwise acute senses somewhat compensating for his lack of vision he is just about able to instruct Deanna to dress and bind Siobhan's arm.

Fortunately both balls hit her left, equally fortunately neither hit bone, one passing close to her armpit and the other halfway between elbow and wrist - both have ended up lodged in the cart rather than her.

*"How are doing,"*

*Considering everything that could have happened, not so bad.

Everyone is safe?

Did you find out what that scream was behind us? It did not sound like one of the ratfolk*

----------


## MrAbdiel

He gives a smile - sorrowful, valiant - back in exchange for Gimgroth's own, before he and Glod start off hoofing it down the ramp after Gimgroth.  He confides lowly to the Runemaster, as the partly hobbled dwarf and the barely sighted Bretonnian make their way in the wake of their hale and deadly friend.

"I can see so little; and when the fight begins, I may be blind shortly after.  Leave me in the threshold to this tunnel, if it seems necessary; I will hold it against those who flee, and for us if we need to make a stand."

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Once more into the breach.  (1d10+3)[*10*] Initiative, and down we go!  For the record, I think Bertelis has the mangled blunderbus in his slingbag.

----------


## farothel

"All the pilgrims are safe," Bruno explained, "a few soiled pants and probably a nightmare or two I expect, but nothing more than that.  And no, I haven't checked what the scream was.  I assumed it was a ruse by the skaven.  I was more concerned with getting the pilgrims and ourselves to safety.  I could go and have a look tomorrow with the mercs while you guys take a day off to recover, as you gave us all a scare.  Does that always happens when you do flashy magic?"

----------


## wilphe

Wighard stares in the general direction of the fireplace

* I need to think very carefully, because the whole ethos of my order is about restraint and not casting spells unless you have to and I have been casting a lot since we entered the pass.*

He swallows, and reaches for the goblet of watered wine on the table to drink deeply.

*On the other hand, its not like those problems could have been solved without magic. 

This has been one long gauntlet.

I hope this is the end of it, I understand the route gets easier and safer once you get inside Bretonnia.

Ok, so maybe not the end of it but past the worst*

He seems to remember he was asked a question and drinks again before replying

*I could say mysterious obfuscating wizard sloblock like "magic is an art not a science" and "you can expect variable outcomes and that was within acceptable parameters".

But I have always been honest with you all when discussing such matters so I will not hide behind that.

I tried to grasp magic for a powerful spell, but it was not intended to be that powerful and in any case I failed to get a firm grip on enough magic.

Somehow Siobhan was able to supply the extra - that normally doesn't happen outside prepared rituals - and it ended up not entirely under my control and extremely powerful. Fortunately the overall effect was positive, but it could gone very wrong and was very scary.

Like, say, if someone has put an extra load of powder in your pistol without you knowing.

Remember when we were attacked on the river and I used the device from the mine and the Maga Ollyn showed up to ask WTF?

Well that spell, even if cast normally, has a similar resonance, so any caster nearby is going to notice. The default is 5 miles, I expect that will have been wider.

Don't be surprised if someone shows up asking questions.*

He goes to rub his eyes and then stops himself

*I don't know when or if my eyesight will come back, but I am glad to hear no one else has lasting effects

I need two things please, secondly I need a clean bandage for my eyes, please Deanna

Firstly I need you to go my bag please Bruno, in there you will find a bottle labelled Belladonna.

This will not mean anything to any of you unless you speak Tilean, but it means "beautiful lady".

Tileans use it to relax the pupils of the eye and make them look bigger, of course neither of you are worried about such things because you are entirely respectable and have no need of cosmetics.

Treat it with respect, it is extremely toxic.

I need you to deliver one drop only into each of my eyes and then apply the bandage

Wash your hands thoroughly afterwards because ingesting it by mouth is very dangerous.

In any case this will relax my eyes and enable them to heal.

Also it is hallucinogenic so don't be surprised or alarmed if I trip balls for the rest of the night*

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: as you walk down into the belly of the beast, four clanrats boil up ahead and brandish shortspears and shields *"not a step further"* the lead clanrat barks, fingers calm on the spear haft

glod: there's gotta be some reason why the clanrat is so calm. normally four on three is a fair fight, and skaven prefer unfair fights

bertelis: the candle starts to flicker. you dont have much longer on this candle before its out of wax

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis and Glod catch up to Gimgroth in the staredown with the rats, and the knight waits for Gimgroth's go ahead.  Then his candle starts to gutter, and he frowns at the stub of it, and the trail of wax congealing on the back of his glove.  He had a second candle - but it wouldn't be long now until he would be fighting blind.  Not even with moonlight, here in the deep caves - just with whatever flickering baselight the Skaven would have, if any, in the main chambers where seeing in color and for more than a few yards ahead was desirable.

_Please, Lady,_ the Knight thought in silent petition, _let me be more boon than burden._

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Can't afford to stop to change candles with the enemy upon us, so I guess we're going dark in a round or two!  Let me know, Bramble.  Incidentally, night vision in WFRP2e requires a baseline of 'starlight' to work at all, and with that minor trickle of light allows you to see 30 yards.  I assume in these skaven tunnels there are... like, crappy warpdust lamps that provide next to no light, in which Skaven (and dwarves) can operate well enough.. .and in important rooms there might even be proper lanterns because.. well, having night vision doesn't mean you see _better_ at night; just that it's possible.  Let us know if we go into somewhere that is totally dark (in which everyone, rats and all, will be blind) or properly illuminated (in which Bertelis and other humans will be free to operate)!

----------


## farothel

"Well, I don't know much about magic, so I'll take your word for it," Bruno said, getting the analogy about the pistol, "and don't worry, I'll try do stall people who show up until you're better.  And we have to stay here for a day.  It gives you a chance to get better and it gives the others a chance to catch up.  Now, wouldn't it be better if Siobhan do that stuff with the ... Belladonna.  I'm not really qualified for this."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard nods slowly

*Yes the pilgrims need at least a day to recover - we pushed them hard and you did a good job keeping them together.

I asked you to treat me because there is an element of risk on both sides; I would not be comfortable asking either lady to take such responsibility - especially with Siobhan in the condition she is in*

----------


## Morovir

Glod does his best to stifle a laugh at the skaven's words.

"You think you can stop us, _thaggoraki_ scum?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis hisses to Glod, in the standoff.  Why are they waiting?  Is there another trap?

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat-tunnels: *"we dont need to stop you, only delay you"* the lead rat hisses *"as of now, your dearest halfling is being tested upon, so it's your move"* the rat grins, showing rotted teeth

jasmine: you get an arm free. the skaven haven't noticed yet, but any time you delay, it's likely they will. What's the plan? you dont have your kit, as the skaven have been thorough to take your weapons and other kit

wighard: you get a vision and an offer of prophecy from the raven god in exchange for one of your eyes. do you accept it?

bruno: the peasants are glad to be alive. the two mercs, whose names are diaz and markofsen, greet  bruno warmly and ask you to join them for a drink

wdyd?

----------


## dojango

With one arm free, Jasmine quickly pulls the needle out of her other arm and then tries to jab it in the back of the Skaven 'doctor' while he's distracted and looking away at the commotion outside the room.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*17*] v. 36 WS + 10 (aim) + 30 (unaware) remove any of these bonuses as appropriate.  FP this one if needed (1d100)[*40*]

----------


## wilphe

*Gimgroth  Init 13 19/19 1/2* 

Gimgroth gives a low growl, the sort you might expect to hear from a cat the size of a dragon.

Rage and Fury work on greenskins; but Skaven are too cunning and he has seen too many would be would-be Shieldbreakers charge rashly into a trap.

He marks out the distance between him and the Skaven, thinking how many steps he will need to take to be on them and slowly and deliberately shuffles forward keeping a good footing and wary of any traps between him and them

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d10)[*4*]+3 Init

(1d100)[*19*] Perception 48

----------


## farothel

"Okay, I understand," Bruno said to Wighard.  He would search for the product and put one drop in each eye as per the doctor's instructions and put the bandage on.  Then he washed his hands and went back to the common room.  There he first told the pilgrims about the day of rest and then he went to sit with the mercenaries.  He asked them about the prevalence of skaven in the pass and then about the scream, asking their opinion about what it could have been.

----------


## Morovir

Looking past the skaven's smug face, Glod saw a faint trickle of dust from the tunnel ceiling above. Unlikely to be noticed by one who had not grown up underground, but he knew instinctively that something large was heading their way. And knowing skaven, that could only mean one thing.

"_Krut_," he cursed, raising his shield. "Rat ogre!"

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: the skaven doctor yelps, then begins to mutate into something large and uncontrolled. the skavenslaves as one rabbit out the tunnel like the hordes of hell are at their heels. might i suggest you unstrap yourself and follow their lead?

the party in the rat-tunnels: you hear a loud roar, followed by some sounds in queekish. you cannot tell where it is coming from, but the lead rat grins, like he's enjoying himself

bruno: the mercs are of the opinion that it was a skaven trick, but what is your opinion?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Hell!  Get them now; before they are bolstered!

Bertelis lurches forward and makes one wild stab with his dagger.  The blow extinguished is candle in the motion - but its the chance he has to do some damage, before he is plunged into the dark again.

*Spoiler*
Show

Charge!  (1d100)[*31*] vs 76 on the charge, for (1d10)[*3*] + 2 damage on hit.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine is not surprised by the speed of the transformation, having no basis with which to compare it to, but she does feel that she has dodged a bullet, despite that being considered impossible.  Even as this races through her mind, she quickly wriggles out of the remaining straps and follows the skavenslaves out the lab...

*Spoiler*
Show

If possible she's going to charge and elbow-check one of the skavenslaves so it falls down, after all, you don't need to be the fastest, just as long as you're not the slowest...  WS test (1d100)[*55*] v. 46

----------


## wilphe

Wighard collapses into the bed, his body fatigued and his mind racing.

++++++++++

He returns to the body pit at Westvein. Stinking bloated faces look up at him.

_They are all safe_

A dark figure stands beside him

_Inside the garden?_ Wighard continues to look at the pit

_Yes, no one can harm them now_

There is a long silence

_You agreed with Bertelis and Gimgroth to keep Siobhan in ignorance of The Lady's revelation of her importance "because that sort of knowledge is not a gift".

You also told her:

"Knowing the truth, or even a truth, about yourself is a heavy burden"

_

Wighard says nothing

_Still of that opinion?_

_There is some knowledge you may not want; some truths you might be better off without.

There are hundreds, maybe thousands like her across the Empire whose circumstances are such that they never discover their magical talent.

They live in ignorance, and if that is not bliss they at least have the potential to lead a normal mundane live_

One of the corpses morphs into the bloody and beaten face of Isven

_And if you had not fought Isven? Would you have lived a sedentary life and be happy?

If you had not met Master Maher and remained a healer? Without any of the stress and responsibility of being a Wizard?_

_If I had not fought Isven I would have to live with the knowledge that I could have tried to stop him and done nothing - I do not regret it_

He kicks dirt into the pit, covering the face

_As for Master Maher - I can do more good as I am. I do not regret it._

Another figure comes into view on the other side of the pit, it is a slightly older Wighard with an eyepatch and Kwolf perched on his shoulder

_You have the responsibility to dispense truth; that gift is yours if you wish it._

Wighard shakes his head

_Again, I can do more good as I am. Maybe in a decade or three_

_As you wish_

The figure and elder Wighard disperse and he feels a new presence, the Skaven leader he killed

----------


## wilphe

_Why have you imprisoned me here Manthing?_

_Not my intention, I merely wished to scare you all off or at most kill you_

_Funny Funny you are. Weak too. The strong should not apologise to the defeated_

*If I am weak then what are you?

I annihilated you and your followers will forget your name as soon as they have blamed you for their rout to their superiors* 

_My name is Xueek Grimfinger_

_I may bother to remember that, I may not. Understand? For the moment be grateful that you still have some existence and may yet be able to pass through Morr's gates to find eternal rest

Now, tell me of yourself and tell me of your people_

----------


## farothel

"I'm not sure," Bruno said as he called for another round of drinks, "it sounded quite real, but I don't know the skaven as you do.  We don't have them running around in the Empire as open as they seem to do here.  I'm sure there are some, you find rats everywhere, but they keep a lower profile as far as I know.  Maybe we can take the horses and have a look tomorrow, when it's light.  It's not that far from the inn, so with horses we should be able to get there and back again quickly.  If only to give a good account of what happened at the next castle."

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: the skaven takes a minor scratch, but brings his shortspear towards bertelis' gut

(1d100)[*100*]

(1d10+3)[*4*]

glod and gimgroth: the three remaining skaven square off with the dwarves, taking the time to form a half-circle, spears and shields forming a murderous defensive wall

jasmine: the skaven blocks the trip attack and runs like the hordes of hell are after him, which they are. the ratstrosity turns laboriously, spots you and gives pursuit on all fours.

wighard: you gain common knowledge (skaven) from the xueek's unhappy tutelage. also, kwolf reports that sergeant nepveau and his men are reaching the place where bertelis and company entered

bruno: *"your prolly right"* the mercs say

----------


## Morovir

Throwing himself into combat, Glod hurled himself at the nearest clanrat.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Initiative: (1d10+3)[*5*]
Charge (Full Action): (1d100)[*41*] TN 76
Damage: (1d10+6)[*15*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*14*]

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth laughs at the thought of three Skaven challenging two dwarven veterans of the axe and hammer.   His confidence is soon rewarded when Glod's axe carves a Skaven in half.   Time to get to work eh?  Time to die!  Gimgroth becomes an instrument of death as he sets about with his rune carved hammer.   Sweeping the skaven's left leg he brings the creature to the ground before crushing it's shield arm to pulp.  
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Full Action - Swift Attacks
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*59*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*9*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*79*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*73*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*12*]

----------


## dojango

Jasmine tries to bring the fleeing rat down, but it evades and keeps running.  Jasmine keeps following after the fleeing rats, trying to stay ahead of the chasing monster.

----------


## farothel

Bruno asks the innkeeper about guards during the night, as he'd rather not be surprised by any rats in his room if he can help it.  He's quite sure the innkeeper already knows about the attack further in the pass from the pilgrims and/or the mercenaries.  And before going to bed, he will check up on Wighard and Siobhan to make sure they were doing okay.

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: as you cut down the clanrat, you hear stomping emanating from behind the clanrats

glod: the skaven parries your attack narrowly, and reciprocates with a stab

(1d100)[*13*]

(1d10+4)[*5*]

jasmine. you see the skavenslaves disappear around a bend in the tunnel. the ratstrosity is hard on your heels and you can feel its hot breath on your neck. 

bruno: the innkeep has several burly lads for 5 gc a night that he's willing to station outside your door

----------


## MrAbdiel

For Glod and Gimgroth, the brawl is a glorious reiteration of dwarven power in the deep places; a song of hammer and axe and bone that reduces two of the clanrats to pulp and leaves them crowding on one.

For Bertelis, it's a nervewracking blindfight; man against shadow as he squints against his barely visible opponent and hides behind his shield.  It takes much of his will not to shout in frustration or self-encouragement, trying to track the rat's shuffles and snivelling with his ears; but he manages to catch the speartip hard on his shield to the point where the weapon sticks.  Exhilarated by the possibility of having his enemy where he needs him, he lashes wildly with his dagger trying to make the moment count.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

The skaven's handweapon lodging in the shield is just my spin on what his 100 to hit meant.  Do with it what you will, Bramble!

Swift attack!

*Vs61* - (1d100)[*73*], for (1d10+2)[*8*] damage. (-20 to hit because of darkness.  Big miss.)

And again *Vs61* - (1d100)[*36*], for (1d10+2)[*3*] damage. (-20 to hit because of darkness. Hit, very little damage, but might still cost him a defence.)

Rat defences apply as normal, unless his 100 to hit early stuff him.

----------


## wilphe

> And before going to bed, he will check up on Wighard and Siobhan to make sure they were doing okay.


Wighard is out cold but giving the occasional twitch that indicates he is dreaming.

Siobhan is pale but otherwise ok and sleeping soundly

Deanna is sitting up for the moment and keeping an eye on them, *I was told you were born a peasant and became a noble. How does that work?*

----------


## bramblefoot

berty: the clanrat goes for your wrist, it's free paw scrabbling for the dagger in your grip.

(1d100)[*18*] success

if successful, the clanrat will attempt to disarm you

----------


## dojango

With the thing bearing down on her, Jasmine tries her best to speed up and keeps running for safety; or at least somewhere that isn't here.  The skavenslaves probably have some bolt-hole they're heading for, so she follows them.

----------


## LarsWester

Glod help the blind metal-man.  I've got this one.  Gimgroth grunts as he unleashes decades of grudges against the Skaven on a single clanrat.  Gimgroth's blows caught the clanrat in chest caving in his left lung.  The next blow cracked the things left femur and the final blow flattened the ribcage of the poor beast.  Took out these weakling just in time.  Something bigger is coming!  Gimgroth steadied himself to meet the challenge of whatever was responsible for those echoing stomps he heard.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 
Full Action = Swift Attacks
*WSvs87* - (1d100)[*87*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*]
*WSvs87* - (1d100)[*39*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*]
*WSvs87* - (1d100)[*65*] for *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*15*]
*ParryVs82* - (1d100)[*73*] against first successful attack.
*Dodgevs52* - (1d100)[*7*] against second successful attack.

----------


## farothel

> Deanna is sitting up for the moment and keeping an eye on them, *I was told you were born a peasant and became a noble. How does that work?*


"I was adopted in the family because of services rendered," Bruno said softly, not wanting to wake the others, "and that made me the heir when my adopted father died.  But the title isn't all that impressive I must confess.  It's one of the lowest in the empire actually.  Don't you have something like that in Bretonnia?  If for instance a soldier does something very heroic on the battlefield, can't the king give him a title?  Or your ... Lady of the Lake, wasn't it?"

----------


## wilphe

*Only a few peasants have ever been so blessed.

Though the Lady or the King can elevate whoever they want - but they do not.

But to be a noble you must be descended from the nobility for 5 generations on both sides.

So the children of such former-peasants will be born peasants and the line will die out.*

She talks softly

*If nobles wish to adopt, they adopt from another noble family.

That might be almost as rare.

It disrupts the plans of their other relatives who would otherwise inherit.

The epic of Ymbert de Bar tells the story of a younger son adopted into another family, and the attempts of his relatives to do away with him, and after shifts in alliances he must defend his new family against his birth brothers.*

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: you drop the clanrat with a crunch of ribs. he goes down, howling in queekish

bertelis: the skaven will take a disengage action and flee for his life

all of you see a rat-ogre stomping down the corridor. you hear the crack of the whip from behind the rat-ogre, and a barked order in queekish. the rat-ogre growls, and charges bertelis 

(1d100)[*92*] miss

(1d10+6)[*10*]
(1d10+6)[*16*]

fyi: parries against the rat-ogre take a -30

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis wrestles with his enemy, only to have the dagger wrenched from his hands - and for a terrible moment he fears he will be killed by his own blade in the dark.  But then a dwarven shape is there, it's axe glimmering with runes as they carve through the last clanrat, sending the dagger clattering to the ground.

"Many thanks, Master Smith.  Do you see where my steel went?"

Then came the bestial roar, and the earth shaking thump of steps.  Glod's response, naturally, was not about the dropped dagger.

"Down!"

Bertelis ducks low, instinctively; but it's not a new blade that whistles over his head, but the battering ram force of a rat ogre's fist.  He staggers back, battered by its matted furry chest as the titanic, slavering beast comes at him in the gloom.

_Oh Lady, to fight such a thing on the surface; with the sun on my back, and a lance in my hand, and a horse beneath me; oh, I would give you such valor there.  Oh, I would be the knight you desire me to be, at such a time - and not such a blinded, frightened wretch as this!_

He is at the mercy of his friends, now.  He cannot see the slave driver beyond; he can barely make out the monster before him.  All the currency he has is blood and bone; and he wrestles desperately with his straining heart to prepare to offer them up.  He fumbles for the mace at his hip, plucks it free from its hook, and swings at the dark.

*Spoiler: Bertelis Swings in the dark, Round 3:*
Show

*Vs41* - (1d100)[*3*] for (1d10+5)[*10*].  Including -20 for darkness.


Glod, commited now to this dive into the dark and well into the forge rhythm of his blows, bellows back at the rat-ogre, and strikes!

*Spoiler: Kneel before Glod! Round 3:*
Show

*Vs71* - (1d100)[*2*] for (1d10+5)[*14*] or (1d10+5)[*15*].  (Including +5 from masterwork, +10 from outnumbering 2:1).

----------


## bramblefoot

the rat-ogre roars in annoyance and will attempt to swat both glod and bertelis into the walls like flies

(2d100)[*83*][*24*](107)

(1d10+6)[*10*]
(1d10+6)[*10*]

(1d10+6)[*16*]
(1d10+6)[*11*]

jasmine: you come to a crossroads in the tunnels: one leads up, the other three have no changes that you can reckon

what'll it be?

----------


## dojango

Without even thinking about it, Jasmine instinctively heads towards the tunnel leading up towards fresh air, freedom, and the open skies.

----------


## farothel

> *
> The epic of Ymbert de Bar tells the story of a younger son adopted into another family, and the attempts of his relatives to do away with him, and after shifts in alliances he must defend his new family against his birth brothers.*


"Well, it had to be approved by the local elector count," Bruno said, not saying that these things were mostly routine and not done by the elector him- or herself but by underlings who could be brib... persuaded, "and this is only done on the lower levels of the nobility.  I've not heard of it being done above the rank of baron actually."

----------


## LarsWester

With his lesser foes slain before his wrath Gimgroth smiles as a true foe emerges and crashes into the three adventurers.  Finally a worthy opponent a Rat Ogre.  A death worth singing about for sure.  His ancestors were looking up at him from the roots of the mountains.  Gimgroth a surface dwarf fighting the enemy below the earth as all honorable dwarfs must find themselves doing again and again.   Gimgroth launches a series of hammer blows at the giant monstrosity.   There was a hope for the three of them if they could bring the creature down quickly.   Knowing that time was of the essence Gimgroth called upon the power of his temporary rune of might.   His hammer glowed with the power of the grudges of the Dawi.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


These attacks occur on Initiative 13 so before the Rat Ogre's smashing of Sir Bertelis.
Full Action= Swift Attacks  Temp Rune of Might activated for double SB to damage for 1 minute.
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*49*] *Damage* - (1d10+12)[*19*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*44*] *Damage* - (1d10+12)[*17*]
*WSvs77* - (1d100)[*43*] *Damage* - (1d10+12)[*14*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

As Gimgroth and Glod tear into the monster, Bertelis keeps low with his shield up.  He can barely see the action - but he knows the sound of dwarves having grim _fun_ now; and he dares to hope the battle is turning in their favor.  But when Gimgroth delivers his mortal series of blows upon the beast, Bertelis is loathe to not contribute, and swings in with his mace as well - only for the Rat ogre's smasming fist to slam into his opened guard.

The sound of ribs cracking is like a heelstomp on dry tinder.  He stumbles back to the wall nearest him, vomiting an involuntary gout of blood, the stitches on his front ripped open again.  Then he just leans there; exhausted, near to helpless, wheezing thin breathes in and out through compacted lungs.

Inside his head, it is all he can do to restrain the monstrous terror that is clawing its way up his throat. He wants to scream and run.  He does not want to die here, like this.

But he stands, and he bleeds quietly; and later he will reflect in his quiet moments that it might have been the bravest he has ever been.

*Spoiler: Oof!*
Show

Bertelis is clonked for 10 wounds, taking him to 2/15.  But he passed his fear check for Fear of Death!  So that's good!  He's going to take a breather, and not run off after the slavedriver though.

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: the ratstrosity pounds after you as you run up the tunnel. can i get a toughness test to not gain a level of fatigue?

you come out into the early morning dawn to see a small contingent of brettonian soldiers. they dont look like the best or brghtest, and they shrink at the ratstrosity coming up the corridor after you

the party in the rat-tunnels: the rat ogre sways, but manages to stay upright for a final blow, swatting bertelis into the wall, and then falling down towards the two dwarves. gimme flat agility tests to not be buried under it

berty: through swimming vision, you see a shadow moving towards you, holding a dagger

wdyd?

bruno: are you gonna ride out to the site of the ambush and see what you can glean?

wighard: as you rise, you can see light through the bandages. it looks like your vision is returning

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis can barely breath as the shadow closes, dagger in hand.  But all the piss and vinegar has been knocked out of him, at this point.  With a monumental effort, he brings up his shield, and braces to defend himself once again.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

That's a full defence.  -20%WS to attacks against me this turn!

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth distracted by the deadly blow the rat ogre lands on Bertelis before it realizes it is dead fails to move fast enough to avoid being pinned by the ugly thing's corpse.  
Gimgroth struggles underneath the dead weight.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Glod launches himself into an instinctive shoulder-roll away from the collapsing beast, skidding back to his feet.  He winces to see Gimgroth, after such a mighty performance, pinned by the verminous bulk of his prey (something the poor mercenary had suffered twice before already), but he cannot stop to help him escape while another 'Raki lurks, waiting for his inattention!

"Oi!  Get out here, wazzok!"

Glod charges down the corridor where the whip cracked, for about ten yards; but if the slave driver doesn't seem to have stuck around, he cannot much pursue.  His leg bleeds still from the trap; and on the best of days, dwarves are not pursuit predators.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Glod's going to move towards where the rat ogre came from, and where he expects the slave driver to be; but he won't follow much, because he's at move rating 2 right now!

Back around to.. either Gimgroth, or alternatively the knife-shadow.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard doesn't stir until about noon, he is back to being able to sort of see but his vision is still blurry and where he can he retains the bandage to avoid over-stressing his recovering eyes.

Deanna and Siobhan are both up before him, though Siobhan is mostly sitting quietly with her left arm in a sling

He will seek out Bruno and check on the pilgrims as he goes

----------


## dojango

Jasmine spots the soldiers and waves and shouts, "Shoot it!  Shoot it!  With guns!  Until it stops moving!"  It's been a long day and night and she's almost ready to throw up, with a stitch in her side, but she pushes onward as best she can.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*81*] v. 32

----------


## bramblefoot

berty: the shadow will go for a stab downward, holding nothing back

all out attack on berty: miss  :Small Frown: 

(1d100)[*64*]

(1d10+4)[*13*]

jasmine, the brettonian soldiers carry pikes, not arquebuses. nevertheless, they form square and prepare to kill the ratstrosity or die trying. the ratstrosity decides discretion is the better part of valor and goes back into the tunnel

gimgroth: after about thirty seconds of cursing and groaning, you push out from under the rat-ogre. your arms and head are free, but you see a ratfolk bringing a dagger down on bertelis

glod: the whipmaster is long gone. by your darkvision, there should be another hidden switch around these parts. gonna look for it?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine is almost to the soldiers by the time she realizes the beast hasn't followed to throw itself on the pikes, so she slows to a stop and starts gasping for breath. "Whoosh. Glad ya guys got here. Didja leave the musketeers behind? Pike and shot, pike and shot. Like leavin' home with a floppy hat but no pantaloons. Ah, it's great to see you guys anyways. Grab yer daggers, we got some tunnel-work ahead of us. C'mon, let's go. Hey, anyone got a sword I can borrow? Dropped mine somewhere back there..."

*Spoiler*
Show

 Hopefully they speak Reikspiel, otherwise I will have to talk louder and slower.

----------


## farothel

At dawn, Bruno will go and have a look at the site of the ambush together with the mercenaries.  He will take a horse (and the mercs as well) and be very careful and move slowly (if they stay in the inn that day, they have the time).  Carefully he will try to find out what happened last night.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*7*] vs 69

----------


## bramblefoot

bruno: when you come to the battle site, you find nothing  for a pouch containing a ceramic pair of horse figurines, one pure white and the other dark as night. there are a few greasy stains on the path, but other than that, it looks swept bare

wighard: a woman with uncovered hair enters the inn and walks over to you. *"i am damsel elisia"* she says, sitting down and looking you over. *"we detected a burst of magic, and i was sent to investigate."* she locks eyes with you *"care to explain?"*

bertelis: the shadows dagger scrapes off the shield, and it lets out a screech in queekish.

jasmine: the leader, a man with a slightly more impressive hat nods. *"where is the rest of the party?"* he asks in accented reikspiel. he barks a command in breton, and the men sling pikes and pull daggers. the man, who introduces himself as sergeant gavarron, passes you a short blade from his boot *"we'll lead, just stay with us, and we'll get home safe"*

gimgroth: try as you might you cannot get the crossbow free. thankfully the rat's dagger scrapes off the shield

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis, groggy with pain and injury, pushes back with his shield but braces it again!

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

Bertelis is taking the Defensive Stance again - -20% to Lurky McStabStab's WS to put the knife in!


Glod, unable to see the whip-rat, considers there is likely to be another secret door here - but the Queekish chittering behind makes him pivot and, puffing, charge back the other way, at this last remaining, revealed foe!

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

Well, Glod spend last turn loping off woundedly a few yards down the corridor.  Now, with a rat attacking his two compromised comrades, he can hardly stand by - he charges Lurky!

[ROLL=vs71]1d100[ROLL] for (1d10+5)[*6*]or (1d10+5)[*9*]!  If he wastes the Rat, he'll help Gimgroth free himself after, since that'll be the end of the brawl in the tunnel for the mo'.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is checking over one of the pilgrims as she approaches, even if he had the blindfold on and his ears plugged he would know she was approaching from the aura of awe and fear she inspires.

He deliberately finishes with his examination because he is a good doctor but doesn't prolong it so as to be deliberately impolite.* I will be with you shortly milady*

He then stands, and addresses one of the passing inn staff, *Whatever her ladyship wants* before washing his hands and drying them thoroughly.

*she locks eyes with you "care to explain?"*

Not interested in a staring match he clicks heels and bows, kissing her hand if he can get at it. He will prefer to talk in Classical if they can, Magick if not, Bretonnian if he must - mostly to keep their business opaque to prying ears, partially because he has never met a Grail Damsel before and wants to test out what she knows and also because he is conscious that his Bretonnian is not that fluent or properly accented and they have a reputation for being snooty about that sort of thing

*Salve domina, sum Wighard Rauschenberg.

Medicus et chirurgus of his Imperial Majesty's army

Our pilgrimage was surrounded by skevbestias, my only option was to scare them off with powerful magic.

That magic turned out to be rather more powerful than I intended,* he taps his bandage, still wrapped around his forehead *And I am still recovering, however we are all alive*

He looks at her

*You have many such bestias in the pass?*

----------


## farothel

Bruno picked up the pouch to have a look at it later (and have Wighard check it for magic).  With a last look around, he and the mercenaries headed back to the inn.  With the help of his valet he got out of his plate armour and he would only wear his leathers and mail shirt while inside the inn.  He would wander around, checking things out until Wighard would come down.  He would let Wighard and the damsel talk, keeping an eye out but not interfering with their conversation.  Most likely he wouldn't understand much of it anyway.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine takes the blade and sticks it in her belt and gestures down towards the hole she had just emerged from.  "Down there, keep headin' down.  Wish I'd thought to mark the passage as I was runnin' from the beast, but I reckon we can follow its trail pretty quick-like.  Just watch out for the traps, filthy rat-bastards seem to love droppin' them all over without regard to worker safety.  But let's head on down."  She keeps breathing heavily.  "Anyone brought some food along?  I'm gettin' kind of hungry, just have a little snack as we walk."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the damsel accepts your story. she engages in small talk for a while, then shifts the topic to sir bertelis. *"have you seen him lately? i heard you and he traveled together"*

bertelis and glod: the rat goes down with the axe in his back. its deathly quiet, almost too quiet

gimgroth: you get out from under the rat-ogre. nothing moves in the tunnel. What's the plan?

bruno: gimme perception at -10 pls

jasmine: sergeant gavarron passes you some rations and water while the guard walk into the tunnels. The ratstrosities tracks are easy to follow, but the tracks lead down and down and down, and the air gets warmer and warmer.

wdyd?

----------


## LarsWester

Crawling out from underneath the rat ogre Gimgroth looks around him.   Seeing no immediate threats he rejoins Glod and Bertelis.  Do we push further we have uncovered no signs of Jasmine?  Gimgroth's hammer stops glowing as the temporary rune of might runs its course.  Might not have been the right time to use that rune but that thing was big and ugly.  Gimgroth looks at Glod almost apologetically.

----------


## wilphe

* "have you seen him lately? I heard you and he travelled together"*

*You might have done yes* replies Wighard wryly

*How has such a humble Knight Errant come your attention?*

*In any case the Company of the Burning Slug is temporarily split up, we were attacked by Skaven soon after entering the pass and they were able to carry off some of the pilgrims.

Sir Bertelis and our demi-human companions split off to attempt rescue, the Baronet Richter and myself remained to guard the pilgrims*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*89*] Sixth Sense 77

If Bruno is rolling perception, might be worthwhile checking how the hairs on the back of Wighard's neck feel

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis comes into lit view as he strikes a match, and lights his second and final candle.  The front of his mail, with the smart tabard featuring the logo of the company, is drenched in spat-up blood.  Pitiably, he awaits Gimgroth's amateur but appreciated medical attention.  "We cannot go back.  The pilgrims are down here, still; and you have so handily dispatched their best guardian, noble dwarves.  There will be no opportunity besides this, to save them.  Jasmine must be among them, now.  But there is so much ground to cover..."

"Per'aps.  Per'aps not.  They use these tunnels to confuse; but they use secrets to hide the way to their hidden places..."  Glod begins checking for the secret door he _knows_ must be there, to proceed further; through which the rat with the whip must have fled!

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Bertelis lights his last candle.  Still has a few matches.  Retreives dagger; begs Gimgroth for a fortuitous heal roll, supplying the poultice required to do so while he's heavilly wounded.  1 good quality poultice remaining.

Glod is gonna find that secret door!  He found the last one, so perhaps he'll have some kind of bonus.  But untrained in search, he's looking for a lowly 25, so it might take a bit.  (1d100)[*8*] for turn 1 looking, and here's another couple of turns of sustained effort:   (1d100)[*39*] ,  (1d100)[*15*] ,  (1d100)[*52*] .

Hot damn, Glod coming in clutch.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine stops the search party for a moment and thinks.  "Those bastards know we're down here so there ain't any point to keepin' quiet.  OY!  BERTELIS!  GLOD!  GIMGROTH!  IF YER ALIVE OUT THERE COME FIND US" she shouts out as loud as she can, hoping that the echoing tunnels will carry the sound to where they are lurking, if they are in fact still out there.

----------


## bramblefoot

glod: you find a hidden passage leading down into the depths of the warren. lambent green bulbs of warpstone are studded in the ceiling, providing enough illumination to see by for those without darkvision

berty: you hear jasmine call out from somewhere down the tunnel

wighard: the damsel smiles. *"the lady of the lake let me know about a pact made between the green knight and your knight errant."* at the mention of skaven, the damsel seems to frown. *"how big of a party of skaven are we talking here?"* she murmurs.

bruno: the damsel is the real deal to your eyes, and a powerful one at that. however you do see a small puff of smoke come from the rafters in the top left corner of the inn. probably some sort of magical scout

----------


## wilphe

*"the lady of the lake let me know about a pact made between the green knight and your knight errant."*

*Such pacts are common?

And how goes the Vermillion Flue? I am here to assist in anyway I can.*

*"how big of a party of skaven are we talking here?"*

*In the first fight we seemed to face a half-dozen disciplined and equipped enemy and several score sword-fodder slaves and lowly clanrats who could only hope to swarm us

In the second, we only got a look at the leader when I made him glow and explode, and faced at least a pair of gunners. Didn't get a look at the rest of them before they scarpered, to see quality but they were enough to have us well surrounded. So maybe several dozen?*

----------


## farothel

Bruno looked at the smoking thing and then moved to Wilghard and the damsel.
"Sorry to interupt," he asked, "but do any of you did that?  And if not, do any of you what it is?"
He pointed at the smoke he was seeing.

----------


## wilphe

*Not mine

Yours milady?*

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth lets out a sigh of concern when the lit candle revealed the full extents of Bertelis wounds.  Sir it looks like you've become the Hedgehog Knight again.  The dwarf leaned in to inspect the knights wounds and apply the poultice he provided.  I'm not anywhere near the physician as Wighard but I'll bind that up.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Heal* - (1d100)[*50*]
*Perception* - (1d100)[*26*] shame those weren't reversed.   But Gimgroth should have heard Jasmine as well.

----------


## MrAbdiel

After a few moments sitting quietly and gratefully as Gimgroth tends his wounds, Bertelis shakes his head a little.  We must be closer now than we were before, surely.  They cannot have a nation under this pass; the pilgrims and perhaps our poor Jasmine are-

And then, and the echo of the halflings familiar bawl, he brightens a shade.  She was alive!  And somewhere within the tunnels, no doubt.  He tries to make a response but coughs; and Glod fills in for him.

Hang on, lass!  Were coming for ye, and the others!

Before flagging Gimgroth and Bertelis toward the now uncovered tunnel - no doubt secret to hide something precious, like captured slaves!

----------


## LarsWester

Glod hold up.  It may be best to explore that option with Jasmine in our company. 
Let's reunite with the brave halfling.  She was calling us out and up to the surface.   Perhaps she has somehow escaped or perhaps it's a trap.  I say we follow her voice until we meet again either in this life or the next.
The dwarf indicates his willingness to charge headlong into the most likely Skaven trap for the chance to reunite with Jasmine.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis halts at Gimgroth's suggestion; pivoting on the spot with the candle in hand, shield arm held close to his body, cradling his injured self.  So beaten, he is more follower than leader; his breath hitching and visible convulsions of his muscles shaking his body from time to time; despite being so typically unwilling to withdraw.  He will follow Gimgroth's instinct - a dwarf's tunnel-instinct must surely be better than his.

----------


## bramblefoot

rat tunnel dwarves and berty: the tunnel slopes down at a steep angle. the warpstone nodules get bigger, and the area gets warmer by the minute. soon enough you're all sweating profusely. can i get toughness tests at -20 or take a level of fatigue?

jasmine: the passage seems to get darker, and the smell of wet rat fur gets stronger. can i get a wp test at -10 or take an IP?

bruno: the smoke begins to come down from the rafters in a large coherent cloud. it appears to be headed for you with speed. it starts diving into your lungs. can i get a toughness test or begin to choke?

(1d100)[*82*]


wighard: you detect a concentration of dhar inside the cloud. so does the damsel

----------


## wilphe

Wighard isn't sure how to fight this, or even if it is fightable, but a magic missile is at least an opener

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*85*] Channeling 77  +3 to casting if succeed
(2d10)[*10*][*2*](12) -2  TN6

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show


(1d10)[*9*]+3

Channelling failed but casting succeeded

----------


## dojango

Jasmine listens to the echoing voice of Bertelis and points in the direction she thinks it's coming from.  "Let's go, they might need rescuin'.  Ugh, don't these rats ever take a bath?  Smells worse than Rumster's kitchen."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*1*] v. 36

----------


## farothel

"What the...," Bruno said as he saw the cloud come towards him.  He reflexively drew his sword and tried to swing at it, even though it probably wouldn't do much.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


toughness test: (1d100)[*96*] vs 40
FP in OOC topic: *26*

if it actually works: attack (1d100)[*95*] vs 46 and damage (1d10+4)[*5*]

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the missile connects, but merely shears through the shadow rather than impacting and detonating. it lets out a hiss, and dives into Bruno's mouth

bruno: you're still in control, but you feel the shadow attempting to bypass that control. im gonna need a flat wp roll every round to mantain control, or the shadow will go on a killing frenzy in your body

berty and the dwarves: you cannot find jasmine based on her voice. it seems like the tunnels just conform back to this tunnel with the warpstone nodules

jasmine: same dealyboppy, except yours goes down darker and deeper.

whats the plan folks

----------


## wilphe

Wighard tries to work out what the hell this might be and how to get it out of Bruno

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*47*] A/K Magic and/or Necromancy 61

----------


## farothel

Bruno tries to keep breathing and at the same time he pushes with his mind against whatever is trying to take over.  He does hope that Wighard or the damsel actually knows what to do, but until they intervene, he tries to push the thing back out.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


willpower: (1d100)[*7*] vs 51

FP if needed: willpower: (1d100)[*70*] vs 51 (apparently not needed)

----------


## MrAbdiel

Glod is the first to admit it.

"The tunnels are carrying her voice in circles.  You can't track sound in tunnels you don't know as your own home.  We can't chase the sound - we just have to go deeper, to find the others; and hope she's done the same."

With nowhere else to go, they plunge into the exhausting heat of the deeper tunnel; hunting the prisoner pilgrim's salvation.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Only option left!  Both Glod and Bertelis have are le fatigue'd. 
 Down the hot tunnel.  Bloody pilgrims!  BE PRESENT!

----------


## dojango

"Bloody tunnels," mutters Jasmine.  "Stick together lads, don't let anyone fall behind, and keep yer eyes peeled for rat-holes and traps.  But you know yer job, just sayin," as they keep pushing forward.

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: this is some sort of shadow daemon. if it can resist a magic missile, the only option here is exorcism. i assume you know the proper way to exorcise a daemon?

bruno: the pressure begins to mount in your skull, the sibilant voices as one chanting _let me in_ as visions of chaos flash in your head. can i get a wp roll at -10 or take 1d3 IP

the dwarves and berty: you come out onto a moria-esque mining operation. human and skaven toil hauling warpstone out of the depths, while whips crack and shouts of pain are heard. rickety rope ladders span the cavernous depths, and skaven with long rifles sit in baskets overlooking the whole shebang

berty: you see a sleeping skaven in grabbing distance, however to do so would leave you honorless. What's the plan?

jasmine. you and the brettonian boys come out on the opposite side of the mining operation. you dont see berty or the dwarves but you can sense them

wdyd?

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis, using all his might to suppress his mortal fears and pains, stands dumbfounded in the opening that leads to this grand place.  Rats and fettered men toil in firelit cavities off a long, smoothed stone road that terminates in a cave-in at the end Bertelis can see from where he stands; betting it's similarly sealed at the other end too.  He was right!  An old dwarven road - abandoned, for some reason. But the reason, or a good enough reason, was obvious to see - the glowing green stones being pulled from the earth.  The old dwarf construction might have hit a deposit of the toxic wyrdstone the skaven prized so highly; and judiciously chose to seal off that tunnel and build around it, if at all. But the rats must have come from above, or beneath, and found this discovery after centuries of delay; and were making up for lost time with their efforts.  Wighard had thought this a foolish assumption, but...  Well.  The Bretonnian knew at once he had no source to gloat.  To reflect, he had not expected to be correct - he had indeed been clutching at a hope and opportunity.  The fact that it had been an operation so close to the surface, and not infact a tunnels straight down into the guts of hell, was a matter of fortune, not wisdom.  He had only a whisper of relief, in his chest; but also a plunging feeling that the task was becoming too great for them.  The rat slaves might fight; the slave drivers might, too.  The driver that fled must have fled to some other tunnel, but he could not be far off from bursting into this hall and warning the rats here about their coming.  And there were more slaves!  More humans, like the old man, who had been here for some time, and needed rescue.  Is it possible they might leave the tunnel not only having rescued those they came so save, but also many whom had been thought lost to their loved ones in previous weeks and months?

Possible.  But not probably.  Not for him, certainly.  When he stopped to think, the pain in his head where the bullet had struck throbbed and stung; the torn stitches from the spear blows to the torso  wept and ached; and every draw and blow of his lungs shot fire through the cracks in his ribcage.  The likelyhood he would die here was -

In his self suffering reverie, he had stumbled forward, and nudged something with the tip of his foot - a sleeping skaven, shirking his duties guarding the prisoners!  It would be so easy to kill it, in that moment; even as it stirred, certainly to warn its fellows, certainly to fight them, certainly to stab up at him; and how richly such beasts deserved death.  Quickly, he stomped one boot onto the rat's discarded spear beside him, and  pressed his other boot down on the rat's throat, shocking him awake with the intrustive pressure.  A little more pressure...

...Such a creature did not deserve honor.  But honor was more about the seeker than the beneficiary; and if he crushed the skaven's skull before it could chirp a warning, he would be striking also his own soul - and he knew, in his heart of hearts, how fragile that spirit was right now.

"Scream and you perish, monster..." He hissed, hoping this rat was like several others they had encountered who had a grasp of Reikspiel to deal with their Imperial slaves.  "Tell, and you may yet live.  Where are the prisoners - the ones most recently captured?  Where are they sent, to be penned before you force them to do your digging?  Speak now!"

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Well, I can't just do _dishonorable_ things; not even to rats.  Bertelis is going to try to intimidate.  It's not a physical task, so I haven't included the exhaustion penalty; but if you think it applies, you can -10 from it, Bramble.  *IntimidateVs24* - (1d100)[*43*].  It's a forlorn hope; but it springs eternal, they say.

Edit:  Actually was looking for a 23, so missed it by a square 20. Not great.  You can take that as a fail Bramble, or perhaps roll the rat's WP against it with whatever modifiers you deem appropriate, or handle it how you like.  Bertelis still has mace and shield in hand; if they have human slaves working in the cavern, I assume it has enough light finally for humans to operate by!

----------


## farothel

"You... shall not... pass," Bruno managed to say between fits of coughing as he tried to get the smoke out, while looking at the damsel and Wighard to actually do something, "get... it... out."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


willpower at -10: (1d100)[*27*] vs 41

ignore anything below here.
FP if needed: (1d100)[*14*] vs 41
if all else fails: IP: (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## wilphe

*Drop your weapons, you'll be less dangerous if it does take you over.

Just fight it not us, everyone on him now, pin his limbs, leave his chest free*

Wighard has a couple of pilgrims and inn staff dogpile Bruno and begins work on channelling Hysh to wrest the Dhar out of him as he cannot touch the dark energy directly but can try and lock wills with the daemon

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*69*] Command 56

(1d100)[*48*] Channelling 61

(1d100)[*40*] WP 77

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the best you can do right now with the damsels help is to bind the daemon into bruno and seal it with wards and charms for later removal. 

gimme three flat wp rolls to determine the strength of the binding

bruno: the daemon will whisper foul things at you as it squirms against your breastbone. gimme another wp test to retain control

bertelis: the ratfolk hisses in broken reikspiel *"i tell nothing!"* and goes for a rock

(1d100)[*50*]

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: gimme three flat wp rolls to determine the strength of the binding*
Show



(3d100)[*86*][*5*][*56*](147) WP 77

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: FP the first one*
Show


(1d100)[*53*] WP77

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth's mouth is dry at the expanse and extent of skaven workings that the three had entered.   He was still dealing with the shock as Bertelis threatened the sleeping Skaven.  But when the Skaven made a move for a rock Gimgroth's hammer came down with a heavy thud.  He then set about attacking any Skaven around him whether they be slave or slave driver.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


-10 from Fatigue so Hammer attacks are 67
*WS* - (1d100)[*63*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*14*]
*WS* - (1d100)[*100*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*15*] rerolled in OOC to hit with a 39
*WS* - (1d100)[*50*] *Damage* - (1d10+6)[*16*] confirmed with a 6 for 7 points of additional damage.

----------


## bramblefoot

berty, glod and gimgroth: the silence is split by a whistle blast, and barked orders in queekish from the overseers on top. clanrats scramble up the pits walls, moving with nets and disabling weapons towards you. this is your chance to cut and run, otherwise youll be surrounded. the gun rats hold fire, waiting for others to appear

the skaven with nets heave them at the glod and gimgroth, while two of those with cudgels go for berty, and the rest decide to whale on glod and gimgroth if they are snared

net attacks: 

(2d100)[*91*][*45*](136)

cudgel attacks on the dwarves

(4d100)[*33*][*88*][*52*][*57*](230)

cudgel attacks on berty

(2d100)[*122*]

jasmine: whats your play? the skaven have mostly moved to engage the other side where bertelis and the others must be. gonna play avenging angel, or free the slaves?

wighard and bruno: the daemon is secure, for now. it may have other cards to play, but all in good time.

----------


## farothel

Still coughing, Bruno looked at Wighard and the damsel.
"Okay, I can still feel something inside me," he said, "so I would like to have some answers please.  What the frack is this and when are you guys going to take it out?"

----------


## bramblefoot

the damsel looks at wighard, then speaks: *"we were unable to remove it, but as of now it is safely confined to your left eye. you prolly should get the shallyans to remove it professionally"*

----------


## farothel

"Okay, thanks," Bruno said, getting some wine (they were in Bretonnia after all) to get the last bits of smoke out of his throat, "since we're heading that way with the pilgrims, I will certainly ask.  Can I give you as a reference should they ask how it got there, mylady."

Now that the imminent danger was past, Bruno remembered his manners again.

----------


## wilphe

Heck of an introduction.

He clears his throat, and switches to Riekspeil

*Milady may I present Baronet Bruno Richter

Sir Bruno, the Damsel Elisia*

*you prolly should get the shallyans to remove it professionally"*

*Fortunately I think we are a days travel before the gate at Montfort, but that is expensive to pass and that would cut us from the others.*

----------


## farothel

"If it's confined and it can't get away," Bruno said, "I'll chance it for a few days.  The others can keep an eye on me and as long as it's in there, it can't bother other people, right?  People who might have less luck in resisting."
It wasn't his choice, but at least this way it was contained for now and that was the most important bit.
"We will need to set up a way for me to sleep," he said to Wighard, "as from what little I know about these things, when I'm sleeping my resistance is reduced and it might be easier for the demon to take over.  I'm not saying it can happen, but stories always seem to go that way and we better think it over before it happens."

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat tunnels: the bretonnians advance and do their duty, but get bottlenecked by a swarm of skavenslaves on the rope bridge, keeping them at bay from the rest of the party

berty: the skaven with clubs will attempt once more to drop and drag you away

(2d100)[*78*][*52*](130) misses all

(1d10+3)[*5*]
(1d10+3)[*12*]

of the skaven long gunners, two will fire at gimgroth, going for called shots to the leg and the other two will fire at jasmine

gimgroths shots
(2d100)[*15*][*61*](76) both hit, cause of their full aim the previous turn

(1d10+5)[*7*]
(1d10+5)[*15*]

jasmine
(2d100)[*42*][*13*](55) hit and hit

(1d10+5)[*6*]
(1d10+5)[*13*]

after the shots, three clanrats will move to engage glod, while the rest start dragging the net containing gimgroth away

(3d100)[*2*][*18*][*77*](97) two hits one miss

(1d10+4)[*10*]
(1d10+4)[*12*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Set upon by the vile rat men, Bertelis, clinging to life, roars desperately and swings at his aggressors!  Atleast now, he can see them!

*Spoiler: Attacks for the first round, if deemed acceptable.*
Show

*vs51* - (1d100)[*23*] for (1d10+5)[*11*].

Then *vs51* - (1d100)[*90*] for (1d10+5)[*12*].


*Spoiler: Attacks for the this round, either way.*
Show

*vs51* - (1d100)[*29*] for (1d10+5)[*10*].

Then *vs51* - (1d100)[*93*] for (1d10+5)[*9*]

On the outrageous chance that the first two attacks slay the rats in melee with him, he will charge the rats dragging Gimgroth away and do only the first attack in this spoiler, at a +10 for charging.

Looks like, if that refunded turn of attacks is approved, Bertelis hits one rat twice over two turns, for 11 then 10 damage.

----------


## wilphe

*Maybe wear an eyepatch over it for the moment? Prevents any "evil eye" accusations and if it does start acting up no-one will notice.

As for sleeping, I have no ideas beyond normal wards.

You could sleep bound and disarmed but that's dangerous in itself

*

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think the damage of two hits Bert scored kills one of the clanrats before he goes down, correct me if I'm wrong and I'll chance it.


The son of Bordeleaux keeps his shield in the face of one of the clan rats and thumps his mace down twice on the skull of the other.  "Gimgroth!"  He calls, reflexively; a cry that seems intended as a gut-born call of outrage for the net-bound position of the dwarf, but only serves to draw attention to himself as fate turns darkly against the Bretonnian.

With a gasping shove, he pushes the clanrat off him and start surge toward Gimgroth and his net-draggers, mace arm  cranking back for another desperate blow to try to ward the skaven filth away.  But then a rapidfire _crack-crack-crack-crack_ of four long guns going off rings out.  Two of the rounds two skip off the stone nearby.  One comes for Gimgroth himself; a legshot intended to prevent him running, presumably, if he escapes.  But one comes for Bertelis, the second of its kind today; and this one does what the first tried to do.  It drills through the steel facade of Company emblazoned shield, through the forearm beneath, into the upper chest beside the wound where one of the longspears strike him earlier that day, and out the back of him, tossing a few broken links of chainmail away as the overpenetrating round plinks down the corridor behind them.  Blood rushes out of the wound, and it's finally too much.  Faith can only carry a man so far, before miracles are required.

There are no miracles forthcoming; not right now, anyway.  Bertelis lets out a gasp, and a sigh, like he'd been holding his breath since they first followed the commands of honor to go underground.  Then he falls, tipping over backwards with a bang as his helm strikes the stone, mace skittling away from his slack grasp; dead, for all the eyes of rats and dwarves can tell in the heat of battle.

----------


## farothel

"The wards certainly," Bruno said, thinking about things, "and you're right, sleeping bound won't be easy anyway.  But I'll put my sword a bit away and maybe add some sort of alarm system around my bed that will warn people should I start walking around at night.  I'm sure we can rig up something.  I used to put a similar system around my camp when I was a roadwarden to warn me if an animal ... or worse, came looking around."
He would head to the innkeeper to see if he had some rope for that and maybe a few scraps of cloth he could use for an eye patch.

----------


## wilphe

*Did you find anything when you went out. I would like to take a look also?*

----------


## farothel

"Right, I almost forgot with all this demon stuff," Bruno said, taking out the pouch with the pair of horse figurines, one pure white and the other dark as night.  He showed it to Wighard.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine curses as the bullet grazes her, drawing blood. The snipers have to be dealt with while they're reloading. She spots one of the ropes leading up to the basket and says to the men at arms, "Pull the damn thing down," and she tanks on it with all her might.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*25*] v. 45 str to try and pull one of the baskets down using the climbing rope. Hopefully some of the men at arms can assist.

----------


## wilphe

Wighard will look them over cautiously, offering them to the Damsel for her input

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




(1d100)[*58*] AK/Magic 61

(1d100)[*27*] Magic Sense 87

----------


## LarsWester

*Round 2-Gimgroth Initiative 4 Wounds 19/19 Fortune 0/2*
Gimgroth found himself trapped like a fish in a net and being pulled by several skaven off to where the gods know.   He heard Bertelis cry his name before seeing the knight fall to firing of skaven bullets.  Trapped as he is there's very little he can do and he's quite susceptible to enemy attacks.   Seeing his companion fall causes the fury of Gimgroth's ancestors to rise within the dwarf.   Straining against the knots of the net they begin to fray.   The dwarf lets out a guttural cry of denial of his situation as the sound of rope snapping echoes in the underground chamber.    With a shrug Gimgroth steps through the hole he created.   He looks around at the Skaven holding the remains of the net that just held him captive.  Shakes his shield, twists his hammer, and emits what could best be described as a growl.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full Action - Strength check to escape.
*Strength* - (1d100)[*9*]

----------


## Morovir

Evading the skavens' attacks, Glod strikes back at the closest adversary:

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Standard Attack+Aim: (1d100)[*71*] TN 76
Damage: (1d10+6)[*9*]
Impact: (1d10+6)[*12*]

----------


## bramblefoot

gimgroth: the skaven will back away, and one skaven with a welding mask and a backpack-mounted tank thing with a sprayer unleashes a gout of flame at you, incinerating several ratfolk in the process

(1d100)[*64*] hit and fury

(1d10+5)[*15*]

bertelis: your having a conversation with the green knight. he sighs, saying *"sir bertelis, you really should have taken the horn i offered"* he steeples his fingers and waits for your answer

glod: the skaven will throw more rats at you, hoping to bog you down with sheer weight of numbers

(4d100)[*28*][*49*][*53*][*15*](145) the first and last are hits, for 6 and 11 wounds 

(4d10)[*2*][*9*][*9*][*7*](27) +4

jasmine: the basket begins to give. another pull and it'll come down

the lead skaven will aim and fire at one of the ties connecting the rope bridge

(1d100)[*59*] miss

wighard: these are magical. what they do you cant be sure tho

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis sits, outside of his body; leaning against a translucent wall and watching the scene where he died play out like figures in smoke.

"Perhaps so, noble Sir.  But each of us makes the decisions he best can.  You asked an oath; that is the one that leapt from my mouth.  Who can say Sir Bertelis died a coward?  No man can."

He is... relieved.  The fear burning in his chest, the fear of dying in this place of his wounds, was gone now.  He HAD died in this place.  But he had not fled in fear, which would have been worse than death.  It didn't hurt anymore.

It was alright.

"All men must die, I suppose.  This... Well.  Perhaps, if you still honor your side of the oath, my people will be spared the plague's worst efforts, and Deanna will find her way home.  That's alright.  I can rest, with that."

----------


## dojango

Years of plying an oar and hauling sheets has given Jasmine a stout arm and how to apply leverage on a rope. She grins as she feels the basket shift and as the shot pings off something harmlessly she knows their aim is spoilt. Bracing herself, she gives another heave on the rope.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*61*] v. 45 success rolled in OOC thread

----------


## LarsWester

*Round 3 Initiative 4 Gimgroth Wounds 12/19 Fortune 0*
As the gout of flame fades away the smell of brunt flesh and hair permeates the underground chasm.   Several clanrat's charred corpses lie on the ground between Gimgroth and the skaven engineer with the devastating weapon.  Gimgroth stands axe and shield in hand both scorched black from the flames that so recently engulfed the dwarf.   Wisps of smoke still rising from the remnants of his beard as individual hairs are still curling up into white curls of ash.   A shake of the shoulders causes a snowfall of ash from the dwarf's face.   A face also smeared black where there was no beard previously.   A face that is now set in a grimace of pain, shock, and white hot rage.   There is no words to scream that can express the outrage so Gimgroth doesn't open his mouth.   Instead his teeth grind as he steps towards the engineer slowly at first but gaining momentum until he crashes into the skaven with shield bash and hammer swing.   But as the dwarf takes his swing some of the ash falls in his eyes temporarily blinding him and causing his blows to go wide.   Stunned that his aim failed him Gimgroth swipes a healing draught from his belt with his shield hand, biting the cork and draining its contents. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Full action - charge engineer.
*WSvs86* - (1d100)[*88*] target should be 87 but still miss by 1.  Dice gods hate Gimgroth right now.*Damage* - (1d10+6)[*13*]
Free action - Quick Draw and Drink Healing Draught healing 4 wounds.

----------


## bramblefoot

bertelis: the green knight pulls a set of knucklebones from a desk drawer, and sets them in front of you. *"im willing to make a deal for your return to the land of the living"* he says. *"roll the dice and call a number. close enough, and you shall be returned safely. roll poorly, and be damned"* 

he awaits your answer

gimgroth: the warplock engineer will disengage and slide down the rocky escarpment to make an escape. the whipmaster and his entourage will also fall back down the escarpment after lobbing a series of small smoke bombs to cover their retreat

jasmine: the gunner falls to his death, skull splattering against the rocks below, the other three will slide down the ropes and run, leaving you all breathless but alive

glod: the skaven will attack like cornered animals

all out attacks

(3d100)[*62*][*26*][*32*](120) one hit for 6 and 12 wounds

(3d10)[*2*][*2*][*8*](12) +4

----------


## Morovir

Although being worn down by the relentless Skaven assault, Glod continues to fight back against the ratmen, though more cautiously than before:

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Guarded Attack: (1d100)[*35*] TN 56
Parry the 12 Damage attack: (1d100)[*98*] TN 81
Dodge the 6 Damage attack: (1d100)[*97*] TN 40

----------


## wilphe

*Well they are magical, beyond that I cannot say.

Sorry

Hands-on medical training never left much time for theory.

I would like to look at the battle site however if I may?*

He also doesn't find anything visual, but that isn't what he is looking for anyway

*Spoiler: Interior Monologue*
Show

_This is it?

Well

Yes replies Xueek sullenly

I think you do not fear me enough.

Would you speak to a Clan Lord in such a manner?

You are no Clan Lord man-thing

YOU ARE IN MY HEAD AND HERE I AM LORD, CLEAR-CLEAR?

Do not confuse mercy with weakness
_


Wighard takes some grass and leaves from a few spots around and about and seals them in tubes

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis, his spirit standing apart from his body in this smoky half-realm, turn his eyes to the dice - and then up to the knight holding them, as they are dropped into his hands.  Knights made vows, not wager.  But the Green Knight was famous for his test.  He _made_ the knight the Lady needed. Was this such a moment?  Had it come now, when he was... so, so close to rest?  The echo of his wounds was barely audible to his senses, now; the gauzy light of something beyond bright, and consuming.

"...But... A game of chance, for such a thing?  And the pain...  Perhaps..."

*"So then - you would retreat, Sir Bertelis Roche, fallen son of Bordeleaux?  And before you have fulfilled your oath?"*

The escalation in the knight's voice startles him, and snaps the situation into new light at once.  Slowly, his sense of chivalry breaks the crust of its pure literalism and  reaches out into abstraction.  The low chance of success had not bothered him when he plunged into the nest of the rats with his friends; and if he is not fighting like a hippogriff for every last breath, he is running away in the face of the enemy.

He lets loose a long, trembling sigh; and musters the scraps of his obliterated courage into something resembling its whole form; and lets the dice fall from his hand.

* * * * *
Pain.

Pain abundant; pain of many colors.  It is the gateway to the living, just as it had been toward the dead; the arch to Morr's garden is overgrown with _brambles_.  All his wounds hurt again; his ability to ignore the pain has fled during his 'death'.  At once, he wishes he was dead again; then grinds that thought to gravel in his mind, even visualising the smashing of it.  His right arm is barely responding to him; he cannot pick up his mace, or use it to crawl.  He cannot detach the shield from the loops of his left arm, without that hand.  But he sees Glod dueling the skaven, near to him; and the roar of chittering squeaks and pattering feets beyond.  So he squirms on the floor, pushing himself along by his heels on a slick of his own blood, across a few feet of stone.  It's ostensibly an effort to rejoin the combat; though when he gets there, the skaven have broken and fled everywhere.  This seems to escape him, in his bloodlost delerium; and in a gesture of protection so small and petty it verges into the realm of silly, he reaches out his arm, and lets the upper rim of the shield cover the left toe-cap of Glod's boot - the very most protection, in his state, that Bertelis is able to offer.

Not dead, then.  Not quite.  Not yet.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine laughs as the sniper plummets to his death.  "Aw, shucks, the other rats run off.  Finish off the wounded an' go check on the knight and the dwarves, wouldja?" she tells the soldiers.  As they hustle over to where Glod is finishing off the last few skavenslaves she runs over to where the sniper fell and snags his jezzail, as well as any powder and shot she can find.  Then she hustles over to the others as well.  "Whew, good thing I came to rescue you guys.  Bertelis, you gonna be OK?  Kin anyone patch him up till we get him to the Shallyans?  Come on, let's free the slaves and get movin' to the surface.  My gear's stashed in a cubby, we kin grab it on the way out."

----------


## bramblefoot

the party in the rat-tunnels: the slaves are gathered, and the tunnels are searched. will everyone roll me a d100 for loot gathering? as always lower is better. after this, we will cut to the party arriving in montfort

wighard and bruno: the door opens and a bloodies and battered bertelis staggers in, supported by glod and gimgroth. im gonna need a heal test at -20 to stabilize, and another one at -20 to save the limb

----------


## wilphe

*A few days earlier: On Wighard's timeline anyway
*

_Someone is coming out.

It's them.

They all look like they've been through hell.

Bertelis is in a bad way_

_Well of course, no respect for my handiwork that one.

Anything else?_

_The men at arms are out and they also appear to have rescued more captives than we lost._

_Well then, get down there and let me know how Bertelis is_

----------


## wilphe

Kwolf swoops down from the shadows as yet unlit by the morning sun and lands gently next to the party

*Little boss asks what happened to him and wants to stop him meeting the Big Boss if he can*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is not particularly conversational.

He keeps upright until they see the sun again; but then the fatigue, the pain, and the blood loss catches up, and he drops in a heap again, pale and wrecked.  After Gimgroth had given his injuries a rudimentary field binding to prevent infection, the pilgrims knock together a makeshift stretcher.  Now hes just one more sufferer being carried on the way to the temple of Shallya; delirious, when he is awake.

At Kwolfs assessment, and with the input of some of the others to confirm, what happened to him was as follows:

His stitches burst open in desperate combat, opening the vicious spear wounds to bleed again.

Fighting by candlelight and then in the dark entirely, he was shot once in the head by a skaven wyrdstone rifle.  The round, blessedly, did not travel through his skull, but grooved along side it; and that eye, and much of his head, are now bandaged.

In the depths of the pit, heatstroke making the situation worse, he was shot a second time; through the shield, the forearm beneath the shield, through the right side of the chest and out the back again.  The bleeding from these wounds, which surely transfixed the lung, have managed almost miraculously to stop bleeding - an unlikely, but not unheard of result.

He seems stable; just more hedgehog than ever.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine tries to shoo away the raven.  "You kin take him to Morr when he's old an' grey, and not a moment before," she tells it.  The rest of the journey she tries to keep up Bertelis's spirits as he's carried in the litter by telling him all about the horrible rat-monster she'd chased away "With a little help from the lads, the fine men o' Bretonnia" and about the sniper she'd killed, "You shoulda seen his head pop like a melon at a carnival show!  I think it was the one what shot you earlier, taught him a lesson I reckon."

----------


## farothel

Bruno immediately goes to help glod and gimgroth with Bertelis.  He will follow Wighard's orders, as he has the best knowledge on healing.

----------


## LarsWester

Gimgroth tries his best to tend to Bertelis's grievous wounds.   The dwarf was suffering his own psychological wounds as his beard was burnt to the roots.   His chin was bare as a dwarfling's feeling the chill of the wind.   Many times on the journey to catch up with Wighard and Bruno, Gimgroth found himself reaching to stroke a beard that was no longer there. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Heal* - (1d100)[*17*] if successful (1d10)[*3*] wounds if there's still a poultice somewhere.

----------


## wilphe

> Jasmine tries to shoo away the raven.  "You kin take him to Morr when he's old an' grey, and not a moment before,


Kwolf flies out of reach to a nearby shrub, *I am in contact with Wighard through super-magic stuff.* he preens himself indignantly.

*He wanted an update, and to assist if possible*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Gimgroth's medical attention is well received; with Bertelis' last dose of good quality poultice (barely pungent at all), the knight's wounds do not fester, which is a blessing indeed.  Kwolf may assess accurately that the dwarf has learned much by receiving and watching Wighard's practise, in addition to any tricks he picked up in his own travels.  The knight will hold together, until he gets to Montfort; what he needs, most of all, is rest.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Healing by Gimgroth!  Burning a fate point just sort of removes you from the game for a while and returns you at a convenient point, but it's fair to say that Bertelis is pretty banged up and I want to honor Gimgroth's long-earned success on a heal roll here.  I'm going to suggest we start Bertelis at 0 wounds, so that poultice heal brings him to 3 wounds; which is all he'll get until he'll get to Montfort, since he can't recover from heavily wounded without resting, and they're on the road the whole way!


For the first day of travel, he can do nothing but recline as he is carried by pilgrims, his mind swimming to coherence from time to time.  Eventually, at no provocation at all, he snaps from his melancholy with a laugh that is so real and deep it is clearly causing him great pain.  When attended, he waves away concerns and _slowly_ gets to his feet, struggling to explain to the pilgrims first in Reikspiel, then to the soldiers in Breton:  "I was just thinking... how favored I am, to be carried aloft by pilgrims across the land.  Most knights need to taste the grail, and let their soul fly to Morr before they are so cradled; I only needed to meet the green knight conversationally, and pass by the Garden's gate!"  It's more funny to him, than to anyone; as a child, he had seen several Grail Reliquae spectacles where the bones of a Grail knight (mostly his bones - in practice, many get looted for personal relics and are replaced as needed by others) are dressed in his livery, mounted on the effigy or a horse or throne, and carried on a litter by grail pilgrims: peasants who have turned from their humble lot to chase the glorious afterwash of such a warrior, living or dead.  But these they travelled with were not those.  These were Imperial pilgrims, for the most part; such a morbid practice of mummifying and carrying a dead hero would be -... Well.  It would seem like a lot of effort, when one could just have a knuckle in a box, or something.  And the men-at-arms, lowborn themselves, would have only reverence for such activities.  Only Bertelis was conversant with the practise, and above it by virtue of class, sufficient to find it so funny in that strange moment; but his laughter had a contagious quality, and from that point on he would walk for a stretch at a time, chatty and amiable, before those keeping an eye on him would spot his flagging strength and chase him back into the stretcher to sleep.

When Jasmine recounts her thwarting of the sniper, Bertelis reaches to tousle her hair - a gesture that really should be for a precocious child, not a grown halfling woman; but something about her height triggers the muscle memory.  "Thus always to such monsters.  To think I had thought we were rescuing you.  I did collect your broken firearm - dislike it though I do.  I expect Glod could be persuaded to restore it to order, skilled as he is."

Later, with Glod as the pilgrims prepare for camp, he extends his appreciate to the runesmith. "I was low on blood for much of this delve - but I hope you remember it well, and that you might report it to your kin.  Not just to respond to the defilement of that old dwarven road.  I mean to say that your cunning with the stone, showing those passages, might have made the difference between the pilgrims living and dying.  And neither of you -" including Gimgroth in the discussion, as he crouches with the dwarves, "hesitated in the face of the ratmen, nor did you let me suffer unduly in the dark, blind though I was.  If I had not already sworn to our Company, our brotherhood, I would be twice persuaded now.  I regret only that I could not have done more, in that last clash; but Myrmidia's favor to those Men-At-Arms, and Jasmine for coming when they did - and to Bruno and Wighard, who must certainly have sent them."

He pesters Glod for some nautical songs as they travel, while he has the energy; learning them and crooning along, passing the time in soulful celebration and solitary gloom by extremes.  He personally thanks all of the Men-At-Arms, when they drop them off with their Lord; and the Lord himself.  He owes them much; and all of risen greatly in his esteem.  The bargain he has hacked out for this act, the gun-deal, is not passed on to Bertelis; an omission that prevents a stain and the germination of a political incident, since a Bretonnian Lord seeking to equip his men with firearms is either an act of naivete, or more likely, an act of subtle defection to the Empire.

When they do finally arrive at Montfort, they are finally, indisputedly, on Bretonnian soil.  The young knight kneels to touch it with his hands; but needs help to stand up.  When they came up on the toll takers at the end of Axebite Pass, Bertelis had taken to his feet and insisted on being the one to negotiate with them.  He was the Bretonnian, he spoke the tongue, he knew the customs, and could make the most convincing arguement that these were the tail-end of the pilgrimmage, and therefore exempt from the toll.  But now, as they approach the tall Ducal castle of the capital with its parapets sprouting from a mountain cliffside and its walls sweeping out to encompass the interior town and to provide a redoubt for the exterior farms, he confesses his ulterior motive.

"I regret that your first exposure to my people must be Montfort.  I beg your toleration.  It might not be so bad in the city - they are more used to outsiders.  But we will travel north, and that means passing through many villages on the road against the mountain.  Most of Montfort _is_ mountain; and the mountain people know only two kinds, in the world: men, and orcs.  Very few of them have ever seen a halfling or a dwarf in their lives; and those who do are so isolated they might well think it to be some kind of orcish trick.  They are not so well travelled as you, and I; they live simple lives cutting iron from the mountain to trade for food from the plains below.  When the orcs come, they run to the forts; and the knights sally forth to drive the enemy away again.  On such people, the world stands - but you must forgive them for being parochial.  I can only hope that Wighard has managed to conceal his... talents; and Siobhan's.  Oh - that reminds me."

He has, at this point, given the female pilgrims a warning on the need to cover their hair, in Bretonnian.  Socially, a woman who bears her hair outside of her family home is signalling disregard for that longstanding tradition of modesty.  Two kinds of women can defy it - those so low on the social order that even peasants look down on them, and the handful of Maidens of the Lady who are so high above that order that it could not touch the soles of their feet, if they tried.  He does not fancy his chances of convincing Jasmine specifically this is a tradition worth her honoring, for her duration in the country - but he tries.

When they do arrive, rejoining the pilgrim encampment in the shadows of Montfort's walls, there is some rejoicing among the reunited pilgrims; and a more muted, exhausted appreciation from Bertelis; who is unable to shake Bruno's hand.  His right arm being shot through and recovering, he instead claps the baronet's shoulder with his left.  "Baronet Richter.  I see you have-"

He may have planned to say something clever there, but his eye chooses that moment to flare up with pain; and he covers the eye socket with the heel of one palm, as if trying to physical grind the pain, and the barely perceptible green glow, back into it.  With that, he is easilly led by Bruno to wherever Wighard designates - likely having prepared a place before hand, knowing what was coming!

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: gonna tell gimgroth about your little encounter with the man with yellow eyes?

bertelis: the damsel will patch you up to the best of her not-inconsiderable ability and warn you of an unusually successful peasant uprising in bordelaux. the nobles are squabbling, and a demagogue has taken it upon himself to successfully liberate bretonnia from the nobles. the man, who calls himself jacques, has taken two keeps in bordelaux, with the nobles put to the sword and the peasants set free. it is rumored he is headed next to your fathers keep

jasmine: are you gonna keep your hair covered or not?

glod: a masked dwarf on a cart catches your eye leaving montfort for bretonnia as you come in. his clothes are gaudy, and he looks to be carrying a good dwarf-blade on his hip. tell me how rare dwarf swords are

bruno: the demon is definitely testing the bindings out. it shows you terrible things while you sleep, and torments your waking hours with creepy chuckles

gimgroth: siobhan walks over with a book, and will teach you how to read *"since you taught me axe work, it's only fair i teach you your letters"* she says. do you accept?

----------


## wilphe

With Bertelis in Gimgroth's care and under Kwolf's oversight Wighard and co decide not to backtrack but press onto Montfort.

The multi-layered fortification is impressive and fortunately the Temple in Inner Montfort is large and well endowed, with ample room and up to half a dozen meals for every pilgrim. It is therefore a safe place to rest up and wait, and for pilgrims to change from white to yellow, before negotiating the tolls as a group

Wighard consults with the local High Priestess and Damsel Elisia on what interventions would be appropriate for Bruno and Bertelis.

He will also take the opportunity to begin fulfilling his obligation to Shallya by adding Light of Purity within both the Inner and Outer Temples

*The magic will work with any light lit from the first, you will know far better than me how to keep that going. It will not cure anything by itself, but it will stop it getting worse.*

As he is on a mission from the goddess herself hopefully they won't all snuff the things the minute his back is turned.

He is in fact genuinely glad and relieved to see the rest of the party, but concerned about Bertelis' state, he also gives Gimgroth a look that says "we will talk later"

*Spoiler: Gimgroth*
Show

Gimgroth:

*Well I see that you don't respect my handiwork anymore than Bertelis does, but you can probably guess right that that is beyond my ability to fix unfortunately.

I am sorry, it is either magic, artificial replacement or live with it as an honour scar.

And while I do not wish to upset you further, our yellow eyed friend is apparently interested in your late friend's daughter Beatrix.

I don't know if he has the power to cause ill to befall her; but he certainly has the power to make us worried about the possiblity.

Perhaps we should travel there after we done in Brettonnia? 

*




++++++++++

Once they are all reacquainted he will brief the group on the next steps, but out of ear of the pilgrims

*The leg inside Brettonnia is supposed to be the easy bit, which is partially because there patrols including at least one Grail Knight and there are hostels at every stop.

It might also well be because traditionally the weakest have already died by this point whilst here they are still mostly with us.*

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Casting*
Show



(3d10)[*2*][*10*][*7*](19) +2 TN 12

(3d10)[*2*][*7*][*9*](18) +2 TN 12

These are separate days (Inner and Outer so cloak can apply to both)

----------


## dojango

Taking Bertelis's advice to heart, Jasmine finds a milliner in a nicer part of town and examines their wares.  Their boring, boring wares.  Dissatisfied with the wimples and bonnets on offer, she finds a small pawn-shop tucked away in an alley and stumbles on a truly outrageous, magnificent hat.  A little too big for her at first, but a few moments with a needle and thread fix that, and she leaves with a magnificent example of the hat-maker's art; it is broad to keep out the sun, girded with lace and gilt and capped with several gaudily dyed feathers.  It easily covers her short-cropped hair and then some.  Once she is suitably hatted, she spends their time in Montfort seeking out the criminal element of the town.  She recalls back in Altdorf how that puffed-up fool was selling information about their journeys to an unknown party, with the troubles and ambushes that plagued the party she is discretely trying to figure out if anyone here is buying or selling that information as well.  If anyone is, they're sure to spot her in her new hat that she wears the entire time she's there; after all Bertelis would be extremely disappointed if she went to the gambling dens and cockfights of Montfort with her hair uncovered.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*73*] v. 71 gossip check to see if anyone's looking for us in Montfort & spending 10 gc on a best-quality outrageous hat.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Wighard and the Damsel examine Bertelis' bullet wounds, and find - as they likely suspect - that there is no trace of wyrdstone within them.  Gimgroth has done a fine job flushing the wounds.  This is good; without that care, infection might have been the least of his worries.  During the procedure, Bertelis can barely stand to _look_ at the Damsel directly.  Such figures slip in and out of the political and heroic landscape of Bretonnia with the liquid grace of dreams.  In the Empire, folk with magical talent might end up falling in with strange companions and running afoul of the Order of the Silver Hammer; they might take up the simple but not imperilous life of the Hedgewise; or they might gain scholarship at once of the colleges of magic and become a magister over time.  In any of these cases, there is a continuity of sense of the individual from cradle to magical talent to ultimate fate.  In Bretonnia, things were not so; sometimes, infant and very young children simply disappeared - the work of the fey, snatching away those born with magical gifts.  The boys are never seen again - theories abound as to where they end up.  But the women are assumed to become the Damsels, who emerge from the fey mysteries to guide, and aid, and cajole, and steer - and sometimes, to revel.  The fact that they _probably once were_ those stolen children is so far removed from them, by that point; they enter the world from outside of it, like angels might; and Bretonnians can't help but regard them as such.

The Damsel Elise is undoubtedly one of the most beautiful women he has ever seen; all Damsels land in that category.  To have such a creature attending him medically is almost unbearable.  He cannot look her in the eye.  Part of it is youthful nerves in the face of beauty.  Part of it is religious awe.  

And part of it is shame.  Bertelis has always been able to consider himself a handsome young man.  Young ladies he has met in his travels have afforded him a certain reinforcement of this belief.  Even the scars on his body - the arrow and bullet holes and spear wounds from the enemies over this past stretch of adventure - only serve to enhance that  aspect.  But the bullet that didn't quite miss his head is the first facial injury he seems really to have taken; or the first that is doomed to scar badly.  Even now early in the healing process, Wighard can see what the scar will become - a lingering groove of discolored, dark red from the corner of his eye, back behind his ear.  The necessary stitching, and later healing, will pull his left top eyelid slightly towards its corner, subtly cracking the symmetry of his features even if the scar hadn't.  And this penetration of his youthful façade seems to suddenly show twenty phantom years heaped onto his features.  He is tired, physically and mentally eroded by the road, and their adventures; and if he is every to command his charm over the young ladies of the courts of Bordeleaux again, it will require the magnification of inner virtues that turns such imperfections into _verification_ of a man's virtues, instead of indictment of his deformity.

None of this is said out loud, of course; Bertelis will not understand it this way until he has reflected, and he has come to understand Gimgroth's beard loss to be a much more grievous example of a similar feeling.  How much less manly still, to complain aloud about such a thing?

"Thank you, my Lady; and thank you, Wighard.  I feel... Much better, already."

Bertelis bows to the Damsel, as he pulls his gambeson back on; and offers his unsligned, left hand to Wighard to shake.  He gives the doktor a look; one of the communicative _looks_ he likes to give, trusting the intuitive to receive them.  It's a look that recognizes that when they last parted company, the terms of that parting had not been comfortable.  To Bertelis's mind, he felt Wighard was being defeatist and overly pragmatic, with his suicide pills and grim calculus about the odds of pilgrim survival.  And the young knight had not forgotten the dismissiveness with which he felt he had been treated, with his desperate speculations about their chances of success if they moved quickly, about this surely being a small skaven operation, about this being likely in a dwarven causeway.  But neither was it lost on him that Wighard had been atleast as correct as he had; it was a very significant operation; he had very nearly died; and the fact that they had succeeded in rescuing the pilgrims was a combination of fortunate timing and the conspicuous bravery of Jasmine, who had escaped her own captivity and led the Men-At-Arms down to the combat where they must definitely have caused the skaven rout.  The pilgrims were alive, because they stopped to rescue them; but it was exactly the kind of miracle that Wighard had prognosticated they would need.

So the look to Wighard seems to say something like _I suspect we will continue to disagree about this, so we might as well leave it behind us._  Wighard was his friend; that was not in doubt.  His strange addiction to the advice born of the _mind_, when following the impulse of the _spirit_ was clearly the right option, was just a part of him he would have to accept.

*Spoiler: OOC: Healing*
Show

We're staying a couple of days in Montford, yes?  Should we do rolls for healing, or should I reset to full?


In Montfort, Bertelis spends a little time walking the modest market and buying some easily found items. He converses at length in his native tongue with natural speakers for the first time in a long time, and is disturbed to find it takes him a day to get back into the habit; his brain having changed gear to think in a mash of Reikspiel and Breton previously, to a purer language now.

*Spoiler: OOC: Purchases!*
Show

75p - 5*Good Quality Healing Poultice, so Bertelis doesn't have to smell like crap when he's healing!

Also, I'm out of candles.  Bert is going to buy 3 Best Quality Wax Candles.  The hope is that the quality will permit them to have rugged enough wicks they can move around in combat, and sticky enough wax that he can stick them on top of his helmet if he needs his hands free in combat..  I had thought some kind of lantern-rig for the helm was an idea, but the thought of having a flammable reservoir of oil above Bert's head for a skaven gunner to shoot just felt like tempting Bramble's restraint.

A wax candle is 6s.  A best one is 60s=3gc so three is 9GC!



He almost buys himself a very fine meal; but now he is almost a pilgrim, for the purpose of the journey; and such extravagance seems countervailing.  He talks about how he might go hunting, after he gets permission from the Duke's Master of the Hunt; but in practise, he hovers around Glod, Gimgroth and Jasmine, fearing they will be treated poorly and hoping to run interference.  But he does keep swinging between melancholic and delightful; by this time, he has taught the younger members of the pilgrimage a few songs in Bretonnian, which they can sing and clap along to while he plays the flute.

Not least of all, he is reunited with his best friends - Adélard and Rainier.  He embraces the horses around they necks; talks to them at length; takes them riding down the wide streets, where there is no chance for collision with people going about their lives.  Adélard's limp, from his injury, seems to persist; and the knight knows what that will mean, ultimately.  But not yet.

When the Company is all together, he confides in them about what he has heard.

"Peasant uprisings in one form or another are not terribly uncommon.  Often enough, I can see that the Lord has neglected their concerns; and a skilled mediator can resolve such things.  But this is very bad, for my poor people in Bordeleaux.  My father's province is inland; too far from the sea to fear Norscans, too far from the mountains to fear Orcs; too far from the river to fear the Dead.  The peasants do not understand that the knights and men at arms who ride out to such threads do so in such a way to that they can live in peace, and the dignity of toil.  But with the plague ripping through the province, too.."  He shakes his head.  "Whatever the justification for such a revolt, it is going to end very badly indeed.  The nobility are the agents of the King.  You cannot simply cut their throats and then, later, have someone come resolve it all with a negotiation.  A handful of men have done the rabble rousing, and let it go too far; now those men, and a great many more who would otherwise have endured a difficult season and lived to be grandfathers, will hang because of this.  And now they come close to my father's estate..."  He shakes his head again, lips tight.  The desire to race across land to home is strong; but the calculus is the same now as it was before, when he wanted to go and find a remedy for the plague.  The fastest, most assured, and most virtuous way to get home was to get the Pilgrims to Couronne, and sail around the coast to Bordeleaux then push hard inland.  There was no other way to help his father, and his brothers, and his half-sister.

If his father was not dead of the malady, already.  If his brothers had not each met grim, untold fates in their own quests seeing aid.  If Celeste had not fallen prey to some terrible thing.

EDIT: Bertelis will also spend time with the handful of older slaves they freed from the Skaven, including the old man who helped them in the tunnels.  He will commend him to Wighard, hoping to get the poor fellow and those like him nourished with enough strength to carry on to Couronne.  He talks to the freed slaves, those who might be in desperate need of somewhere to go, and tells them that once things have settled in Bordeleaux, he will vouch for them to join the peasantry on his father's land, where he promises them fair treatment and work - which isn't hard to pitch, considering their last employers were mutant rat men.

EDIT EDIT: ...But if any of the freed slaves has particularly useful skills, if they were ex professionals of one type or another, he might consider commending them to the Company to take on as staff.

----------


## wilphe

> *Spoiler: OOC: Healing*
> Show
> 
> We're staying a couple of days in Montford, yes?  Should we do rolls for healing, or should I reset to full?


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well doesn't Bretelis oath mean that he cannot stay more than one night under the same roof?

Also I feel you've invented a way to get hot wax in your eyes and hair

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: you find a proprietor of information in a small dingy storefront. the man, who identifies himself as henree, has information to sell. 

bertelis: you find a horse trader on the outskirts of montfort with a half-dozen horses of varying calibers. two young riding horses, both of decent temperment, a brown warhorse in his prime, but prone to anger, and three unbroken horses. he looks you over with the practiced eye of a trader. *"good sir knight, going to buy one of these fine horses?"*

----------


## farothel

If Bruno had known what he knew now, he might not have agreed to put that demon inside of him.  The images he had seen in the past nights had not been a lot of fun and didn't bear repeating.  He dreaded going to sleep, but he knew he had to.  Now they were in Montfort, he could at least play his trade again and try to figure out what was going on on the road ahead.  So he would first ask the local lord about the road conditions ahead, but also check if there was a local version of the roadwardens he could ask about any issues on the way to the Shallyans.  Maybe even check if there was a local temple of Shallya who might know what was going on.  He was quite sure they probably wouldn't be able to get the demon out, but at least they might know what was going on between here and their main temple.

He also used the days Bertelis, Jasmine and the dwarves needed to catch up to learn as much as he could about Bretonnia, just so he wouldn't make too big faux-pass.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


gossip: (1d100)[*87*] vs 87 (+10% with nobles due to Etiquette talent).

----------


## dojango

"It's always difficult to buy an' sell information, since ya can't physically inspect the goods, like ya can with a horse or, I dunno, thirty pallets of salted fish, but whaddya got for me, Henree? If ya got sources you know I'm a straight shooter," Jasmine says as she barges inside the store.

----------


## wilphe

> So the look to Wighard seems to say something like _I suspect we will continue to disagree about this, so we might as well leave it behind us._  Wighard was his friend; that was not in doubt.  His strange addiction to the advice born of the _mind_, when following the impulse of the _spirit_ was clearly the right option, was just a part of him he would have to accept.


Wighard is genuinely glad to see Bertelis again, but open to the possibility that their hitherto close relationship - already temporarily split - might sunder further as the Brettonian is now not just back on home turf but also close to his blood-family and his found family will probably come off second.

He doesn't want to have to force Bertelis to chose between them, but he will keep his position as self-appointed voice of reason within a group largely ruled by honour (Bertelis and the Dwarves, sometimes Bruno) and occasionally by whatever thought processes govern Jasmine's impulses

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis can't help but stop to appreciate the horses as he passes; and cannot blame the merchant for trying him.  "I had not so intended, goodman; I have my own.  But I do find it hard to walk by without speculating."

He leans on the rail of the fence around the small enclosure, watching the horses interact, picking their personalities as he does.  That warhorse is obstreperous; the kind that hussars and light assault cavalry like.  But no; once he had retired Adelhard to a breeder near his home, he would have to think about acquiring a destrier; one of the mighty breeds his people were famed for commanding, whom he had ridden before but never owned, and bonded with.  That would be some time coming; and would require more gold won in adventure, to boot.  The two riding horses seemed fine indeed; but his eyes tracked to the unbroken beasts.  They would take a lead, but not a saddle, until they had learned their place in the partnership of rider and steed.  And it had been long time, since he had broken a horse in.  And he'd never done so, without help.  Bruno's horse fell to the Dragon Ogre, back on the road.  It was worth a thought.

He looked over the three unbroken beasts, particularly; picking which were courser breeds for combat, and which were palfreys for riding.

"Tell me, goodman; if another man were to come along, and _he_ were looking to buy horses, what would you say, for these?"  He gestures to the unbroken ones first.  "If any of these are threaded stock for yeomen cavalry.  And what of this fitful mustang?  He seems barely able to contain himself.  He might be on the path to gelding."

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Bertelis is interested to see if any of the unbroken ones are _Light Warhorse_ breeds.  It seems unlikely this fellow would have Bretonnian Destriers, since that's sort of a protected special industry!  But if the prone-to-anger warhorse comes with a discount, that might be interesting to know.  Likewise, if any of the unbroken ones are Light Warhorses (as opposed to draught or riding horses) Bertelis would be looking for a speculative price, as now he has the skills to actually break a horse and make it ready for war. 
 Even if he's only going to break that horse on the road and then sell it off when he gets to Couronne for some extra money!

The normal prices for horses, as a reminder:

Draught Horse: 25GC
Riding Horse: 80GC
Light Warhorse: 300GC
Destrier: 500GC
Bretonnian Destrier: 750GC

Eventually I'll need a Bretonnian Destrier to go into Knight of the Realm, but I'm not there yet and I don't have the money to buy one. 
 I figure we'll have to do one or two of our treasure hunting things before that's possible, but it's alright; I have a whole career path planned anyway.

But I'm mostly interested in these unbroken horses (and the angry horse), and what prices the trader might offer them when they will need some work.

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: henree looks at you with a practiced eye. *"madame, information brokers do not just reveal things. i have to know what you are looking for before i can tailor my selection to you"* 

bertelis: two are for riding and one is for combat. the trader says *"the roan is good stock"* indicating the unbroken one in the corner who whinnies defiantly at your gaze. the roan looks good, but it'll take work to break his spirit. *"tell ya what, ill let the roan go for 180 GC"* as for the warhorse he shrugs *"im working on molding him to be better, but he's resistant"* he leans in and says *"i think someone wasnt too kind to him when he was young"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

He considers the unbroken roan; a would-be warhorse, if it was broken well, and patiently.  He asked for a chance to inspect; he looked over hooves, and teeth.  A quality, threaded mare with strong shoulders, he thought.

*Spoiler: OOC: Looking a gift horse in the mouth*
Show

Inspecting a horse for defect is the kind of normal thing you can do with a basic skill, which usually only requires a roll if there's something unusual or difficult like strange conditions to work under or something devious afoot.  So here's a roll, if this guy is stitching me up somehow!  *vs51* - (1d100)[*18*], Fate reroll if failure, *vs51Fate* - (1d100)[*60*].


"Is she far enough trained that she'll take at least a lead rope?  It'd be hard for you to herd her here otherwise, I imagine.  Hmm. 
 And what about the unbroken palfreys, there?  Smooth riding gaits on those Parravon palfreys, I know.  I'm sure you're looking for eighty _Loius_ for them when they're all ready; but how much if I were to take one off your hands presently?"

----------


## bramblefoot

*"call it fifty"* the horse merchant says. *"as to the lead rope, she doesnt like it, but once its on she mellows"*

----------


## MrAbdiel

He hems; he haws.

Somewhere nearby, a donkey hee-haws; protective of his niche.

"Alright.  I'll take the warrior roan.  If I were living more peacefully I would take the palfreys too, but I am on the road, and will be for some time.  One such responsibility will be enough."

He takes a look at the roan courser's breeding books; and finding nothing objectionable, makes his mark, and the agreed price of 180 gold _loius_.  He takes a roll of rope, rigs up a hempen harness as he had learned to do as a squire, and gingerly, soothingly, applies it to the mare while offering calming sounds.  Before long, she is tethered to the guide rope; not incredibly happy about it, but managable.  "Ah, ma'amselle; there is such a destiny ahead of you."

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I have acquired 1* Partially broken roan warhorse, for 180 GC!

Bertelis will also look for a henchman later on, to mind this particular horse while they're off being active and to sooth it to help with its breaking.  He'll first see if any of the slaves they freed from the skaven, poor buggers recovering from their traumas, has the disposition and the history as a peasant/serf to handle horses.  If not, he'll check amongst the pilgrims; and failing that, he'll have to see if he can snaffle up someone from Montfort as they pass through.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine sniffs at the broker's presumption at asking for information for free, but she says, "The great an' noble knight Sir Bertelis has returned to Bretonnia, along with his dwarven side-kicks, his squire and his barber.  The Reikmarshal himself was sad to see him leave Altdorf, but a bunch of nasty types were spyin' on him as he left.  I just wanna know if anyone's payin' to have him watched here in town, and if they are, who the paymasters are and where they sleep."

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: henree gives the ever-so little eyebrow raise. *"madam, i can assure you that information is thoroughly out of your price range."* he elaborates no further.

bertelis: can i get a perception test?

----------


## dojango

"Hey.  Hey.  You see this flippin' hat?  It says I gots a price range that's surprisingly high.  Unless you're just gonna jerk me around by quoting a price that's, like, physically impossible, like a billion _ecus_ or summat, why doncha tell me the number you think is outside my price range and we'll see what I can do?"

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: henree laughs. *"let me put it bluntly. i am an information broker, but im not required to sell to blowhards who overstate their value. in fact madam, i tire of your talk"* he sits down, and says not a word to you again

bertelis: when you enter the tavern, you find a letter in your pocket. it reads _if you come for bordelaux, all that will be there is fire and death._

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis is alarmed to discover something on his person he did not put there - he wheels about, eying the randoms around him with accusation; but can see no one implicated immediately and pauses to examine the note.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Hmm.  Is it written in Breton?  How good is the handwriting - crappy, peasant learned to write as an adult writing, or perfect little noble woman learned as a child writing, or something else?  Neither will help Bertelis identify the author right now.

Also, will I be able to hire a henchman from among the freed slaves/refugees?  I have a neat Warhammer bot in Discord I can use to quickly random up NPC's, so it's trivial for me to generate, for example, a random farmer within some parameters.  And there's an extra table for hireling personality traits in the old world armory, too.  Let me know!

Now that I think about it, if I can't get a hireling from one of the ex slaves or the imperial pilgrims, I don't think I'll be able to get one.  THis isn't the empire; if I scoop up someone's peasant, their lord is going to come looking for me and ask why I'm poaching their people!

----------


## bramblefoot

*Spoiler: bertelis*
Show

the writing is perfect breton, like a noble would write. you get a sense that this is far deeper than some peasant uprising

roll up a hireling, but subtract 5 from toughness

----------


## dojango

Jasmine rolls her eyes and replies, "If you say so, chummmmm...  p."  She flounces out of the shop, fancy hat in tow.  After she heads back to where the party is staying, she ditches the jezzail and the fancy hat, replacing it with a drab traveler's cloak and heads back out to lurk in the alleys near the information broker's house; if he isn't going to sell her anything, perhaps she can listen in to just who he's dealing with...

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*23*] v. 37 concealment, (1d100)[*65*] v 66 perception to spy & eavesdrop on the jerk.

----------


## bramblefoot

jasmine: you see hooded individuals come and go, but suprisingly, no sound escapes from the storefront save for indistinct whispers. it looks like this shop has some spooky shtuff against eavesdroppers

----------


## wilphe

With some time to himself Wighard updates his correspondence to the Maga Oylln & Magus Trakore - but without explicitly mentioning skaven.

He will also write up what Xueek Grimfinger has been telling him - but that he keeps to himself

----------


## dojango

With the hairs on the back of her neck tingling and an unnatural silence, Jasmine heads back to their base and goes to talk to the only unnatural specialist she knows for advice.  She bangs on Wighard's door and says, "Hey, can you sniff out magic or other weird stuff?  I think this guy is in league with bad guys but his house is dead silent.  Unnaturally silent, if'n you ask me, which you didn't cause I'm telling you right now, you busy?  You wanna go take a look?  I'll bring my guns so you'll be safe."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard is interested, but cautious, and also looks forward to hanging out with Jasmine again.

He finishes one of the letters, signs and seals it then turns his attention to the halfling.

*I can come check it out, what makes you think he is in league with bad guys?*

----------


## dojango

"One, he's a jerk.  Two, he looks and acts suspicious.  Three, he seems to be dealin' with weird people.  Even if he's not our bad guy, he seems like he might be a bad guy?  Dunno.  Wanted to eavesdrop on him to check it out, but it's like, unnaturally silent there, so maybe you can see if he's dabblin' in the strange and unknown?  If he is, that's super weird and oughter be checked out."

----------


## wilphe

*You mean:

1 He didn't talk to you

2 He didn't talk to you

And*

He looks at her hat

*3 But he still didn't deal with you.

As for checking him out - fine, but we let the others know where we are going and I am not going to poke the wasps nest of someone who is quietly minding their own business. 

If he does have such capability - that means he is worth taking seriously*

----------


## bramblefoot

bruno: the roads are suprisingly bad for this season. It's likely you're gonna be slowed down severely by fallen logs and such from torrential rains. the peasants and grail knights are also seen in fewer numbers than before

jasmine: it's obvious that henree has beefed up his security. two burly louts with cudgels stand in front of the door, watching passers by with a keen eye

(1d100)[*39*]

wighard: there is magic on the shop. very powerful anti-scrying magic indeed, and at your current level of training, nigh-impossible to disrupt permanently

----------


## MrAbdiel

With the new horse gently in tow, and the nervous, recently emancipated Odmar following in his wake, Bertelis returns to the Company's camp.

"Come now,  Odmar.  I will have you meet the other Companions.  Bruno is especially worthy of note, for he is the other horseman and son of birth; but the other four are also grand, and not encumbered by their blood.  Indeed, two are dwarves, and one a mischievous mootlette whose donkey you may also be called to mind."

Odmar already knows the dwarves, and the halfling - they brawled their way into the pitiful dungeon when the rats had him mine their awful stone.  Being led to the surface by these shortkin in a train of other free sufferers is an event whose details he will never forget.  But he's so overwhelmed by the opportunity to work - make a few coins and then perhaps even make his way home and see Wendorf again in sweet Ostland.  Oh, sweet, sweet Ostland!  Once he cursed her plainness, and the way other folk talked about her, and was ashamed of being her son. But now!  Now, yearned so badly for Ostland from within the dark halls of the Skaven for what might have been a year, he would never curse Ostland again.  He would kiss the earth when he returned.  He would go up to his brothers' farm, and tell them he was a fool and forgave all and that all was forgiven of them, and he would milk cows and tend the cheese cave contently until the day of his death.

But for now, he would work.  He owed this Company with its strange banner and its motley people his life, and he would take this opportunity with both hands to work for these good, furless folks as long as they required him.  When Sir Bertelis had made him the offer, he had agreed at once, then borrowed a set of shears from one of the pilgrims to trim his scragly beard and hair to a ... well.  To short; the first haircut he had had since his captivity.  And now he was going to meet a nobleman of the empire, at his least presentable, but most fortunate day.  If Rhya was kind, he wouldn't make a fool of himself.

Bertelis, taking his short, pained steps, pokes about the camp for Bruno, and anyone else still there.

----------


## farothel

After getting some information about the roads ahead, Bruno headed back to the inn they were staying at to inform the others.  He would also spend some time with his valet to teach him the more common ways of Bretonnia, to make sure that he didn't give offense, even if by accident.

When Bertelis came around, he looked up.
"We'll continue this in the morning," he said to his valet and then turned to his fellow knight.
"It's good to see you're looking better than hell warmed over.  I was just teaching my valet about Bretonnian customs, at least the more common ones.  And I've been checking up on road conditions ahead.  From what I heard they are not good, so we best make provisions for it."

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis gave a faint smile, and the shadow of a bow.  Half his face was still bandaged, his arm slinged, his chest stitched beneath his tunic; but he had some color back in his skin, atleast.  Perhaps, hell heated to its optimal serving temperature.

"Ah, very good.  I expect a great deal of slack to be given to pilgrims, since the peasants here are like those in the Empire - pious enough to not desire to offend any god who might favour them.  And with this pilgrimage being common enough, a passage of imperials through here, most of whom do not know the language or ways, must be expected by now.  Still, travel to your nation has enriched me; I hope your time here has a similar effect, and likewise for your footman."  With that, he thumbs towards Odmar; as scruffy as a recently emancipated slave given a new job opportunity might be expected to look, his clothing simple but new, his features dirty but sincere.  If he has seen twenty summers, it's not by much.  "This is Odmar, whom I have hired on to help with the horses.  Especially this fair lady."  He reaches with his good hand to pat the roan warhorse's neck; she gives an untrusting snort, but no more protest than that.  "I came upon a trader with a number of horses he had not completely broken; and recalling the sacrifice of your own valiant companion, took it upon myself to make the purchase.  More than a hundred crowns less than a battle-ready horse, but she has all the makings, and just needs some devoted time getting her used to the tack, and the direction.  I thought you and I could work on her some during the pilgrimmage, and Odmar take her when we are otherwise occupied - his family are Ostland cattle folk, so he knows the array.  And when she is ready for combat, you might take her on as your own.  I checked her breeding books to be sure, but she's not a breed prohibited for export; mostly al'Asubran.  Her ancestors probably taken when we threw the Arabyans out of Estalia."

He produces an ugly apple from his pocket, one  sold from the bottom of the barrel, but perfect for horses, and cautiously feeds it to the mare - who snaps it in half requiring Bertelis to pull back his fingers swiftly, and bobble the bottom half of the fruit dropped away.  "...Though, yes, she will require work.  Since your horse was lost in service of the Company's tasks, I'd be surprised if there were much objection to covering her price from the Company expenses.  But if you determine ultimately you would prefer another breed, or an imperial bred stallion or the like, I will take no offense."

It's only after this introduction to horse and horsehandler, which he was apparently excited to offer, that his mind catches up to Bruno's own announcement about the roads.  "Ah, yes.  Well, this may be as far as we can take the carts.  We may need to distribute the carried goods to the pilgrims, from here.  But I remain.. anxious for us to get to Couronne, in as good order as we can."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard looks at Jasmine,

*Yes, empowered by some ritual no doubt. He must have powerful allies to have that - and perhaps also to have it without drawing the interest of the Maidens. I shall mention it to the Damsel Elisia if she is still around.*

++++

Back at the camp:

*I was thinking whether to sell one of the wagons here as we'd get a better return from giving it up before we had too.

But it looks like we have to now.

You seem to have found a decent horse-trader, perhaps we could trade for some packhorses or mules?*

*Hail Odmar* he will give the Ostlander a medical examination - and a proper haircut - and, if he is in good health, take the opportunity to take the traditional two locks of hair

----------


## dojango

Jasmine shrugs when Wighard mentions the damsels, after all, she hasn't really dealt with them.  "Mebbe some good ol' fashioned mob justice might work, too.  Spread the rumors he's behind he attacks on the caravans and let things work out naturally.  I reckon whatever he's doin' ain't legal nor in anyone's best interest."

----------


## wilphe

Wighard fixes Jasmine with a stare and his drops voice very low, and as cold as a glacier on the north slopes of Norsca,

*Understand me please.

If you feel that you best course of action in response to something you don't understand is to whip up a hate-mob on the grounds that what they are doing is probably bad - for which you have presented zero evidence*

He inhales deeply

*Maybe you should not idly talk about that to the wizard in the group.*

----------


## dojango

"Evidence?  You just said you saw magic.  Practicin' magic without permission is one of the worse crimes out there.  If you don't want to help our Bretonnian friends put a stop to it, I guess that's one way to deal with what ya saw, but it don't seem right.  We should try an' leave this place better than when we found it."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard and jasmine: as you are talking in low voices, you hear a breathy chuckle come from the wall. *"thats the trouble with you mouthy halflings. always listening in on stuff you shouldn't"*

a large black shadow detaches itself from the wall and oozes over to look at you. *"i hate to do this, but y'know, you kinda got what's coming to you"* it will quickly scoop the both of you up, and ooze away

(1d100)[*71*]

(1d100)[*35*]

that 71 aint scooping jasmine, but the 35 snares wighard

also can i get fear tests at flat?

----------


## dojango

Jasmine yelps loudly and quakes in fear for a moment.  Such terrible things, out of stories, were far beyond her ken; if Wighard was helpless in its grasp, what could she do against such ancient evil?

----------


## wilphe

Wighard gets that tingling he sometimes gets that tells him something is about to go down and wheels out of the shadow's grasp before it even moves to strike

*Yes, by all means attack the guy who advocated minding his own damn business to teach him a lesson about minding his own damn business*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any taint of Dhar coming off this thing? Or just Ulgu? Or something else

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: the slime stops for a second, and thinks *"wighard rauchesburg"* it says, rolling the words around in its mouth, like a particularly tasty morsel. *"careful where you step, eyes are everywhere"* it says, and vanishes back into the wall. 

*Spoiler: wighard*
Show

its ulgu mostly. there is something else you cannot identify


jasmine: gimme perception

everyone else not in the scene, gimme a montage of what you all did

----------


## wilphe

*I do try to avoid treading on peoples' eyes yes.

Have a nice day*

He looks at Jasmine

*I'm done with this, I have enough real problems to deal with without creating new ones*

He then stalks off

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis spends the rest of the day getting acquainted with the horse.  He's too sore to really contend with it, so he doesn't push it; but he tries his luck with the bridle using the early stages of letting it lay unbuckled over the horse's face for short periods to acclimate her.  He leaves the naming of the majestic mare to Bruno, whom he hopes will accept it as his steed.

----------


## farothel

Bruno didn't really know what to say.  The horse was beautiful, although it would take some time to get it trained fully.  Best try not to ride into too many combats with it for now.  And being Bretonnian, it was probably also not trained for gunpowder weapons.  Then he realised that Bertelis was still waiting for an answer.
"I accept gladly," he said, "she's a great gift.

----------


## dojango

Jasmine tracks down a few of the freed slaves and invites them to the inn's common room.  Some of the younger ones, who have recovered from their ordeal better.  They are grateful, both for the drinks and her help in liberating them, but she says, "I ain't sure yer out of the caves just yet... I saw some suspicious guys wearin' cloaks and walkin' funny, like they weren't used ta walking upright.  They snuck into a shop..." she describes the information broker's location... "and when I went ta eavesdrop the guy who runs the shop summoned some weird shadow thing that tried to drag me away... I legged it an' came for reinforcements, but we gotta keep on movin' with the pilgrims.  Someone stayin' here oughter take care of the problem, lest more travelers come ta ruin.  A few dozen men with torches and pitchforks oughter be enough, see what you can do, eh?"  She slides across a sack of silver and the axe that Bertelis had given her.  "This might help, yeah?"

----------


## bramblefoot

we cut to couronne, the capital of bretonnia. as the party enters the main gate, the lead gate guard stops you all. *"due to a rash of pistol shootings in the capital, all firearms must be left at the gatehouse. you may collect them when you leave"* he offers no further explanation, unless you wish to press him

jasmine: you spot a crude drawing of your face with the words _orc infiltrator_ over the top. the bounty is around 25 gc, enough to tempt people into trying to take you. 

bertelis: how do you feel about this turn of events?

bruno: gimme perception at -10 pls

glod: the runeblade flares hot, and tugs you forward a few paces, like its anxious or summat. wdyd?

gimgroth: how are you dealing with your beardlessness, and did you let siobhan tutor you in your letters?

wighard: can i get a magical sense roll at +10?

----------


## farothel

Sir Bruno had taken as much time as possible during the move towards Couronne to train his new horse.  Bertelis had a very good eye for horses and Bruno could see the mare's potential, but she still needed training.  Arriving at Couronne, Bruno looked around, taking in the new sights but also keeping a wary eye out for any danger.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception at -10: (1d100)[*86*] vs 59 (+10 mastery, -10 GM)
*24* reroll FP in OOC topic

----------


## dojango

Jasmine takes a bit of charcoal out of a pocket and when not too many people are watching, adds a handle-bar mustache, a goatee and an eye patch to the poster, making it look particularly evil-looking. Then she adds a pair of horns for good measure. She also takes note of just who is offering the bounty and the instructions for claiming the reward and files the information away; after all a bounty is no good if there's no way to collect on it...

----------


## wilphe

Wighard nods, *Understood, you might need to wait a while while I draw shot* he steps off to one side to unload the blunderbuss *May I have a receipt please?* 

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show


(1d100)[*67*] Magical Sense 56 +10 Kwolf +10 Aethyric Attunement +10 Task = 86


There is a young boy of no more than 14 summers watching from the side of the gate clad in the livery of The Grand Veneur, he approaches Bertelis, *Sir Bertelis de Roche? I have a message for you*, and hands Bertelis a sealed letter.

*Spoiler: Letter*
Show


Sir Bertelis de Roche

You are requested to attend upon his Majesty Louen Leoncoeur at your earliest convenience.

The messenger will inform you of our current location

Baron Cyrasse



*His Lordship is currently at the Pavillion de Podoye. What answer should I bring sir?*


*Spoiler: Grand Veneur*
Show

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Huntsman_of_France

----------


## MrAbdiel

He has seen Couronne before; but not for quite some time.  The sight of her parapets and spires, the distant rising dome of the king's racefields and the peaking temples and estates amidst the old stone castellan architecture in contradistinction to the empire's wood and plaster fixations...  He draws in a breath, and releases it slowly; and some of the stress comes away from his hard brow.  The trip here has been good for his recovery, and he is mostly mobile and wearing his chailmail armor again.  His time on the road has been spent helping in the training of Bruno's new mare; but mostly his interactions have been with the pilgrims and slaves leading travelling songs, playing his flute, standing in Adelhard's saddle while speaking with comical casual ease to the handful of children in their train; drowning his internal fears and miseries in the efforts of entertaining others.

He watches the handing over of the guns with... less feeling than he expected.  It should be a small victory, with a hope that his companions will learn a little more about life in a country less degraded by the addictive visitation of the 'advance' which Bretonnian children often saw satirized in puppet shows as the ghoulish 'Salt Pieter' and his diabolical sulphuric devil minion.  But the young knight can't deny his revulsion has softened, having spent such time in Sigmar's Realm.

These are the thoughts going through his head when a liveried boy with a royal summons comes to him.  It takes him a clear thirty seconds to gather his thoughts, to the limits of the boy's frustrations.

"Ah... Tell my king that I am bound to see these Pilgrims to the Temple of the Shallya, but I shall be delayed in attending his call only so long as that Goddess minimally requires me.  My companions and I will make haste."

----------


## wilphe

*The summons is for you alone Sir Bertelis.

His Lordship has retired to Podoye for a few days hunting - accommodation is limited 

Shall I tell His Lordship you will attend tomorrow?*

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis nods.  "If it pleases my king, then yes."

*Spoiler: OOC: "Plans" huh?*
Show

----------


## wilphe

*As you command My Lord*

He departs

----------


## MrAbdiel

Almost dazed by the royal summons, Bertelis takes a moment to collect himself.  He glances around at the throne of pilgrims with them, having just come through the gate into the city.  They have come so far, through so much to get here; now the Temple was in grasping distance, perhaps to provide some comfort to their woes.  Back at the assembly of his companions.

"I must admit, I did not expect it; but I have been summoned to attend the King, tomorrow.  I ...did not expect even to be expected; but I must conclude the Damsel Elisa has forecast my coming.  I can't imagine his purposes for me - but I a sure I will soon have a... a new quest, to put with the others; to beg your indulgence."  Bertelis gives the most frail smile some might have ever seen on a man; the fabricated confidence of a traveller inching their way across a barely frozen lake.  "But we have time to complete our peripheral business here.  We have a package that has long needed delivery, which I will attend right away for I gave my word to see it given, and also to get these pilgrims to their ultimate destination.  It may be too late in the day to chart a ship around the coast, right now; we may have to manage that tomorrow.  But I will deliver this package, and meet you at the Temple of Shallya inside of two hours."

----------


## dojango

"Cor, a meetin' with the king?  Tell him I said 'Hi!'.  If he wants ya to do summat for him, try an' get paid in advance, that'll make findin' a ship easier.  Don't worry about that, I'll head over to the docks to start findin' a sea-worthy tub for us.  And I'll ask around, I suspect the sailors and dockworkers might have a better idea of what those revoltin' Jacks are up to then the nobs will."

----------


## MrAbdiel

Bertelis squints a little - unsure what the 'Jacks' are, but trusting the idiosyncratic halfling well enough.  "As you say, then. You will get along with the folk there well enough, I expect; they are but river docks, after all.  We shall likely need to chart a riverboat around the curl of the _Sannez_ to the, heh..." A smug little grin, "...'Great' port of L'Anguille."

The boy from Bordeleaux's eyes track around his companion's faces; but without any of them marinating in cross-ducal mockeries, his _l'zinger_ goes unzung.

"...But, ah, once there, we can find a sailing ship that can wrap around the coast."

----------


## bramblefoot

wighard: you sense a turn in the winds of magic. it seems couronne has less access to the winds then normal. take a -1 to all casting rolls until the winds change. the guard gives you a reciept for the blunderbuss, and waves you through the gate

jasmine: im assuming your handing over your guns, or you wont be allowed in. if not, how are you planning to enter? the city really doesnt like black powder, and that rifle is mighty suspicious

bertelis: the delivery goes smoothly to the temple of shallya. im assuming you're headed to the lodge at podoye. gimme a 1d100 for the travel journey, and we'll see what happens

bruno: the daemon in your eye swivels to focus on a hooded man with a pigeon in a cage on his shoulder. the man has entered, and is moving through the crowd. he'll be gone in a few seconds

----------


## dojango

Jasmine unslings her jezzail and hands it over.  Then she hands over one pistol, then the other.  Finally she passes over the damaged blunderbus.  While doing so, and while watching the guard write up and turn over the receipt, she chatters away at him.  "Shootin', eh?  We don't get that as a rule back home.  Nasty stuff.  Who done got shot, was it a quarrel or lover's brawl or summat?  Where'd it happen?  Any suspects?  Don't reckon anyone carries around pistols here, prolly for the best.  Ya know who sells powder an' shot?  Seems like they might know something, eh, whadya think?"  She tries to get as much information from the guards about the shootings under the guise of idle gossip.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*79*] v. 61 gossip to get info.  Once again, she doesn't speak the language so if anyone can't understand her, she'll repeat herself louder and with 
more exaggerated hand gestures.  That should work.

----------


## LarsWester

*Spoiler: Gimgroth's departure*
Show





> gimgroth: siobhan walks over with a book, and will teach you how to read *"since you taught me axe work, it's only fair i teach you your letters"* she says. do you accept?


Gimgroth shrugs his shoulders at the offer.  *"I've never really saw the point of that reading and writing trades. But perhaps it would allow me to write to Beatrix directly instead of through someone else.  If there was someone who could read the letters on the other end."* 

As Gimgroth mentions Beatrix Wighard overhears, providing a we need to talk look. Later the wizard pulls the dwarf aside for a private discussion.




> *Well I see that you don't respect my handiwork anymore than Bertelis does, but you can probably guess right that that is beyond my ability to fix unfortunately.
> 
> I am sorry, it is either magic, artificial replacement or live with it as an honour scar.
> 
> And while I do not wish to upset you further, our yellow eyed friend is apparently interested in your late friend's daughter Beatrix.
> 
> I don't know if he has the power to cause ill to befall her; but he certainly has the power to make us worried about the possiblity.
> 
> Perhaps we should travel there after we done in Brettonnia?
> ...


Aye it is as you say.   You did a fine job preserving what diginity I had remaining from the acid of the slug but this.  Waving a hand over his 2 day growth over his chin and cheeks.  It appears I am to be numbered among the beardlings once again. There is little enough to be done about it.  Let my shame be shown to the world.   We'll speak no more of wizard tricks or beard donors such matters would fill me with more shame than the barest chin.   I know what our adventures have caused us to face and quite literally took it on the face.  I fear that the more troubling news is that this yellow-eyed  monster has turned his gaze towards Beatrix.  That is something I can not tolerate.   I fear that this must be where I part with the pilgrimage and the company.   I must at once and at great haste head out to watch over my dear Beatrix.  Oh how I wish her existence remained hidden from our strange and powerful foes.  I know not how this yellow-eye instrument of chaos discovered her existence but her safety is more important than anything to me.  I will leave at once.   Perhaps once I am reunited with her I can take her under my protection and rejoin the company.   It would be nice to have her along as company for Siobhan.  Perhaps that might be best.   I know we plan to tread dangerous pathways but I fear that it may be more dangerous to leave those we love away from our protection.  I hope you can explain my departure to the others Wighard.   I trust you to put the best gleam on it.
Gimgroth retrieves his possessions from Wighard and departs from the company heading South through Brettonia toward Tilea.

----------

